# Um... my Naru Hina fan fiction



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 2, 2005)

Before you say anything, I did/do have an account on ff.net, but I think it is easier to do this on the forums.

well, here's chapter 1:


*Spoiler*: __ 



	The rain poured down on Naruto?s head, the icy cold water gave him a headache, but that didn?t matter. He was standing on the top of his apartment, he watched the town of Konoha through the thick blanket of rain. The lights of nightlife seemed blurry, it was probably the downpour, but it felt to Naruto more like the beginning of a dream. He watched until he began to notice his body shivering, then he went back inside.

	His room was dark and cold, not as cold as outside, but enough to see his breath in front of his face. But the reason Naruto preferred the storm outside was because out there was the town of Konoha, with people everywhere, but in his room there was only loneliness. He couldn?t count how many times he?d dreamt of a cold, rainy night like this, except in his dreams, Sakura kept him warm. She would be in her sleeping clothes, as would Naruto, and they would huddle together under his blankets whispering in eachother?s ears about how warm it was when they were together.

	Naruto smiled at the thought, but the smile soon faded as the reality of his silent room jumped back into his sight. He decided that this loneliness was too much to handle tonight, so he left to see if there was a late night ramen shop somewhere in the blur of lights downtown. He grabbed his bright orange clothes, his forehead protector, and his frog purse and ran from the apartment in a hurry.

	As he ran down the street, mud splashed the bottom of his pants, dampening them and numbing the bottoms of his feet. He didn?t have to run, but running made him feel better about the night. Maybe it was the way everything went past him so fast and kept him alert, or maybe it made him feel like what he was doing had purpose and that he was needed, it didn?t matter either way.

	He slowed down when he saw some ANBU members jump onto a rooftop nearby, he didn?t want to draw unneeded attention to himself. He was close to the lights now, he was in the bloodline district, at least that was Naruto?s title for the part of town where the clans congregated. They were only there because that was where the mansions were built, Naruto could never imagine the life-styles in the huge houses, he had spent his whole life in a tiny one-room apartment with one window.

	Finally he reached the lights, he didn?t see any ramen shops open, the Ichiraku was closed as well, so he just found a spot beneath an awning that was free of rain and closed his eyes. He must have fallen asleep, but not for very long because he awoke to the warm touch of skin on his cheek and the sky was still dark and rainy. Naruto slowly regained his bearings, he rubbed the sleep from his eyes, yawned and stretched before gazing at whoever woke him up. To his great surprise, Hinata sat a few feet from him, her face bright red and her mouth quickly stumbling over the words ?I?m sorry? over and over again.


*			*			*


	Hinata was staring out of her window, the rain was pouring, mirroring her mood. She wanted to sneak outside tonight to train in the waterfall. But if she was found drenched from head to toe and sneezing from a cold, her father would probably find out about her nightly wanderings and put an abrupt end to them. She sighed, looked at the muddy street, watched as the raindrops bounced off of the puddles, and rested her head on her hand.

_I wonder what Naruto is doing_, she thought to herself, she dared not speak her thoughts in fear of awaking a family member. It?s not that she would be in trouble, it was just that she wanted to be comforted in the dark quiet of her room. She must have stayed like that for hours, watching the streets until a blur of orange snapped her back from her trance. 

_What is Naruto doing up this late?_ She mused over the idea of him looking for her, that was nothing but a dream though. _He was running, I wonder if he?s okay, maybe I should find out._ She got up from her bed, silently dressed herself in her coat and pulled up the floorboards to reveal her normal nightly escape route.

	She ran after him and watched him look around at the lights, he walked over to his favorite ramen shop, but it was closed, so he just sat next to a building and fell asleep. Hinata hoped her wasn?t getting hypothermia, she waited for a while but he never         re-opened his eyes. Fueled by her worry for him, she ran from her hiding place to see if he was alright.

	She tried talking to him, but he never woke up, so she finally built up the courage to touch him. She reached her hand out, she was going to grab his jacket but her heart was pounding at the sight of his cute rosy red cheeks with the whisker scars and she accidentally touched his cheek. Her heart was pounding in her ears as her hand remained on his cheek, he didn?t wake up. She was frozen, she was probably bright red with embarrassment, but it felt so good to feel Naruto?s skin on her fingertips.

	Time slowed down and the rain disappeared from her mind, the world was filled with only her and her blonde-haired, blue eyed icon. She was so enveloped in the moment that she barely noticed the nudge on her back that moved her face nearer to Naruto?s. Before she noticed, her lips were touching where her hand was just a moment before. 

	Sitting up quickly and closing her eyes, she began repeating sorry over and over. ?Sorry about what Hinata.? Naruto?s blue eyes stared at her half-open, he was blinking slowly, the last remnants of sleep?s soothing song disappearing to make way for the hush of the rain. ?What are you doing here, it?s late.?

	She blushed again, _kissing you in your sleep_, but she couldn?t tell naruto the truth. ?Um?I?I was getting some?milk.? It was a terrible lie and she knew it, but somehow, he fell for it.

	?That?s cool, I was going to get some ramen but everything?s closed,? He closed his eyes in a moment of thought, he smiled ?Hey, you live around here right, do you know anywhere I could get ramen this late at night.? She nodded, she really did know a place but she wasn?t really replying to his question, she was brought back into a trance from the thought of her lips on his cheek.

 	?Alright let?s go!? He grabbed her hand to help her up and Hinata began to faint, _he?s holding my hand, he?s holding my hand, he?s holding my hand!!!!_ And with that, she fell to the ground unconscious.



by the way, I have two more chapters written, I just want to wait on some feed back before I post the next part.


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 2, 2005)

Nah, I'd rather make comment after you post more of it. Okay so far though.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 2, 2005)

sorry, I just like feedback. I just like to know if I need to change something that sounds stupid or might be going in a bad direction from people who know best, the readers. I write this for every fan fiction fanboy/girl out there so I want to write something you'll all enjoy. I still want some more feedback though. (P.S. this is just a background and filler chapter, maybe the 2nd is a little bit too. I hope to really get into the story and not make it all meaningless fluff.)


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm usually the only one who gives big, long winded critiques about peoples fics, but I usually refrain from doing that until I have read quite a bit of the story, to get how the writer is writing and how the story is developing.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 2, 2005)

ok, is this a pretty unpopular part of the site? I'll post the rest but I really want more reviews.



> The night was perfect, even though Hinata fainted in front of Naruto. She was embarrassed about passing out at first but Naruto didn’t even give it any further mention. After he woke her up, Hinata tried to quickly divert his attention by returning to the topic of discussion before he grabbed her hand, ramen. Naruto immediately forgot everything as she walked him down the street to a night time ramen shop on the other end of town.
> 
> Naruto was so distracted by the discovery of a new ramen shop that he didn’t even notice the constant shade of red that graced Hinata’s cheeks all night long. As they ate, Naruto mentioned a perverted teacher of his, and how he was going to become the next Hokage, but Hinata kept finding herself drifting off and staring into space. She stared at his cheek, where earlier tonight her lips had been, and she silently sighed in longing to kiss him again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 5, 2005)

Length, is okay, the first chapter weighs in at 1155 words and the second at 1211. Could stand to be double those lengths, but seing as you are posting it on a forum that doesn't really matter.

Your writing style is a bit different, only a little, to what I write in, only difference is the way you handle speech, you clump it in, whereas I'd tend to put it on it's own, with a little bit of description. 

Spelling is good, don't think I found a mistake, spellcheck?

I would have called your story a bit weird for Hinata fainting, 
*Spoiler*: _manga spoiler_ 



but then I read the latest chapter =\




Story is decent.

Uh, nothing really else to cover. Continue.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Nov 5, 2005)

~Awwwww...~ this fic very romantic and sweet than other NaruHina fics out there...ing


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 5, 2005)

Ah, I found it. I've read the first part, and so I'm liking it very much. You've really managed to capture the feel of both characters, and I can picture the events depicted right out of either the manga or the anime. Very few fanfics I've seen-- let alone "professional" writers of adaptations-- are necessarily able to do that.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 6, 2005)

thank you...all of you. And for your good reviews, I shall bestow upon you...

PART 3:



> Hinata woke the next morning with a huge headache and a very concerned Kurenai standin above her. She was in a hospital bed and, although she had no real injuries, her room was being attended by a medical nin. She sat up in a heartbeat when she remembered those eyes, and Kurenai immediately put her hand on Hinata’s shoulder to calm her back into lying down.
> 
> “What happened?”
> 
> ...


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 7, 2005)

...Ah, yes "that damn fox" has his uses. Just read Part 2, and hopefully tomorrow I'll get to read Part 3. Interesting direction you're taking with this. I'm very interested to find out what business this mysterious foe has that involves both Naruto and Hinata.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 9, 2005)

Finally finished Part 3. I can see that you have some mastery of the Art of the Tease, revealing secrets bit by bit, rather than showing your hand all at once. I look forward to seeing how Hinata copes with getting (after a fashion) what she's always wanted in Part 4.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 10, 2005)

maybe part 4, maybe part 5... I still have some loose ends to tie up. But it will be nice. There is going to be a lot more going on than meets the eye, I'll give you a hint, the Heavenly Four are not bad guys in any way. And more will be revealed about them in the next chapter, as well as maybe an authors note about where I got the characters from.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 10, 2005)

Cool. Just remember the cardinal rule of fiction: Show, don't tell.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 10, 2005)

of course. Um... I want to know what my writing needs to improve, and maybe some advice on where to go. I'm kinda stuck right now.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 11, 2005)

I usually hate to sound like I'm advertising or endorsing things, but I would strongly recommend Stephen King's _On Writing: A Memoir of the Craft_. (You don't even have to buy it; I'm sure it's floating around at your local library.)

[shameless plug]That book is specifically about writing fiction, and was inifnitely more helpful than all the other books I've read about writing put together. It revolutionized the way I write.[/shameless plug].


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks...steven king huh? I'll give it a try. (It's not about horror is it?)


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

No, that's _Danse Macabre_.  _On Writing_ is about fiction writing in general.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 13, 2005)

cool, it might be a while till my next update. I was writing the thing and my computer freaked out and killed it before I saved, and I can't write right now, I'm going throgh some tough life shit.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 14, 2005)

Do what you need to, Brant. I'll be waiting.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 4, 2006)

Not nagging, Brant, just words of encouragement to let you know that I, at least, will be eagerly awaiting the next chapter when you're ready to resume.


----------



## Jakatsu (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow...I'm Impressed!I really liked the fic. Keep this up, and Ill keep reading!


----------



## Hissatsu (Feb 5, 2006)

Sweet fic dude...PUT MORE SOON OR FEEL MY FURRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please


----------



## Nihongofreak (Feb 5, 2006)

very nice, i enjoyed alot, looking forward to the next chapter


----------



## KILLjoy (Feb 5, 2006)

yeah update soon! like everyone else is saying.. i like it a lot! and for some reason....i love Naruhina FF.....is that a mental probalem or something? should i go see a shrink or something? well anywas before i ramble on about my various mental problems... UPDATE!


----------



## Hissatsu (Feb 8, 2006)

Give us more dang it or I'll find you and beat the crap out of you!!!


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 28, 2006)

My apologies, Brant. I don't know when you're going to return, but I didn't mean for my simple bump to produce such a wave a pressure for you. Please come back with the next chapter whenever you're ready.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not really into NaruHina since it's the most used couple.  But good work.


----------



## Lord James (Mar 4, 2006)

Excellent job!! The NaruHina scenes in your fanfic is just so cute! You even put up some logic relevant to the ninja world of Naruto. Though the Hinata in your fic is very daring.... Daring enough to kiss Naruto, and also daring to think about sleeping with Naruto... 

And you did a great job of glueing the reader to your fic for answers.  

Don't feel pressured to return with an update. Don't sweat it. As long as it maintains its high quality, we're happy 

Oh and just so you know, yours is the *first* fanfic I've read, and it was worth every sentence


----------



## Crizo (Mar 7, 2006)

This is the best NaruHina fanfic ive ever read (-yes i am obsessed-)... UPDATES PLZ!!!!!! This is an awesome story, with Hinata being so daring, and Naruto not having a clue as always. Hinata's well... being Hinata She is actually thinking about SLEEPING WITH NARUTO!!!! She cant talk to him too good so how do you even see her THINKING that? But i disgress, it's excellently written, I give it an 11/10!


----------



## Hissatsu (Mar 13, 2006)

post more dang you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......please


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 13, 2006)

Did you see the one I found off the internet.Go to *BIG SPOILER*Hinata's confession even though it ain't a spoiler but one episode it's going to happen.
So tell me on the one I found what did you think?


----------



## Zer010 (Mar 17, 2006)

Very impressive work  

Your literary work is easy to read and very imersive.  You have made good use of Hinatas desires leaking through her shyness while remaining coy and teasing the audience to follow, rolling them across your palm if you will.

I look forward to your updates.  Works of this quality are rare nowadays.

Cheers


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Mar 17, 2006)

wow, sorry guys. I didn't mean to leave you hanging like that. I haven't really been on the forums much at all, I go to school from 7:15 to 2:30 and work from 3:30 to 10:00. I barely get my homework done before I pass out, but seeing as this story was a hit, I will make it my porogative to continue. NEW CHAPTER TONIGHT, IT'S A PROMISE!!!!!


----------



## Lord James (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't worry, you don't have to promise.   Just take your time.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Mar 21, 2006)

well, it was a bad promise anyway. I really do feel bad though. I lost the entire thing from my computer so now I have to re-copy it into word and re-read it to find out where I am. BLEH! oh well. I owe it to you guys.


----------



## BlackMageDryfe (Mar 21, 2006)

W00t this is like the FF ive become most obssessed with, you REALLY make Hinata what makes all of us like her and teh Naruhina... i expect more great work from j00... and more lovey-dovey WOOT NOT PORN just regular cute lovey-dovey


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Mar 21, 2006)

not long enough for a new chapter, but I thought I'd post my progress...



> Naruto watched the pine trees wave in the cold evening wind, although he was a screw up most of the time, he knew how to forecast the weather. Winter?s white mistress would pay the duo a visit tonight, and from the look of those ominous clouds, it was not small blanket of snow.
> 
> That was the curse of the north, so many fast weather changes that it was impossible to tell what was to happen next. Naruto sighed and looked behind him into the cave. He had stockpiled enough wood for weeks of campfires, and had caught and gathered food for probably longer. He was going to miss his ramen, but with Hinata in an unknown condition, he thought it wise to stay put instead of move around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 22, 2006)

Awwwwww!Cute.Really.Nice job.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for the update. Keep working on it whenever you can.

PS: The Book of Hondo has been moving right along, and is already up to Book 10, "The Book of Spooky Doors" (all in the same thread). Feel free to check it out when you get the chance.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 26, 2006)

Haven't had time to read it now but will read it ASAP! from the last few sentences in that little excerpt you gave....im guessing its a good NaruHina Fanfic  ....JOIN THE PATIENT LOVE NARUTO X HINATA FC!!!!......sorry....


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Mar 27, 2006)

read if you can, people have said it's pretty good. as for the book of Hondo, I belive I was on book 4 before I took my little forum break. Hopefully I'll have the time to get back into it.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 27, 2006)

I was wondering.....to help my comp, could you delete ttoads really really long post? purty plz?


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Mar 27, 2006)

I would if I could (or at least get rid of some of the exlaimation) but I have as much power as a slug in a salt mine.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 27, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> read if you can, people have said it's pretty good. as for the book of Hondo, I belive I was on book 4 before I took my little forum break. Hopefully I'll have the time to get back into it.



No prob. The Book is public domain, so feel free to copy and paste it, and read it at your leisure elsewhere, if you wish. 

And I'll keep an eye out for future chapters.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jun 23, 2006)

Huh, I'm still alive? I can't believe it either guys. Well, it has been a while since I updated this story, so I wanted to give you an "I'm finally back" gift in the form of a new chapter. By the way, it is WAY incomplete. It is actually what I've worked on since my last story post and in fact includes some of the old post as well. Please be patient with re-reading the old parts, I added a lot!



> Naruto watched the pine trees wave in the cold evening wind, although he was a screw up most of the time, he knew how to forecast the weather. Winter?s white mistress would pay the duo a visit tonight, and from the look of those ominous clouds, it was not small blanket of snow.
> 
> That was the curse of the north, so many fast weather changes that it was impossible to tell what was to happen next. Naruto sighed and looked behind him into the cave. He had stockpiled enough wood for weeks of campfires, and had caught and gathered food for probably longer. He was going to miss his ramen, but with Hinata in an unknown condition, he thought it wise to stay put instead of move around.
> 
> ...


----------



## PsyBomb (Jun 23, 2006)

I like this work, man! Of course, being a NaruHina fan myself...

But this is a really good story of my favorite pairing. The only thing is, I can't seem to date it. I figure it's post-Timeskip, but I don't know by how much.

Reps, and I eagerly await the next chapters!


----------



## Boydgame (Jun 24, 2006)

This is a really good fic, I really like the way you write, i hope you will continue to update this!


----------



## Uumunujurupa (Jun 24, 2006)

So cute! ^^. I didn't really like NaruHina before, but you've inspired me. To the Fanclubs forum!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jun 24, 2006)

wow, thank you. It's time for me to write me-thinks... I'll post soon-ish.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, I am afraid I have some bad news. I am leaving to go on a three week vacation! That means no updates on the story (well, maybe. But probably not)

I am very sad, I am really getting into this story, and with the VERY positive reviews I've been getting, I hate to leave you for such a long time. But do not fear, I promise I'll be back. I hate it when people stop updating their stuff (Ahem...con.ddrninja.com) and having finally re-discovered my love of writing fan fiction, I don't want to leave you with an unfinished story.

So please keep this thread alive. Come back and post some reviews and if you want, maybe refer some other members to the story. I will be back!

And without further rambling, "Um...my Naru Hina fan fiction" chapter... whatever:



> There were no birds to signify morning’s arrival, and only dim, filtered light that crept through the small hole offered any solace to Hinata’s eyes. She was waking from a dream only to find herself in another, she was still sleeping with Naruto. His breathing was soft and almost nonexistent so that she had to stuggle to hear the soft, wordless whispers of his breath.
> 
> She crept silently out of the blanket and, in turn, from his loving embrace. She stared back at his peaceful form as he stirred in his sleep. He was so innocent with his mouth partly open and his body entangled in a maze of cloth.
> 
> ...


----------



## PsyBomb (Jun 26, 2006)

... What? It's a standing ovation!


----------



## Uumunujurupa (Jun 27, 2006)

That's a pretty gutsy Hinata. I'm surprised she hasn't passed out about a dozen times by now. o_0;


----------



## PsyBomb (Jun 27, 2006)

Uumunujurupa said:
			
		

> That's a pretty gutsy Hinata. I'm surprised she hasn't passed out about a dozen times by now. o_0;


She actually did faint twice, earlier. Now, though, there was a line in there saying that this is too good of an opportunity to waste by fainting, so she's staying conscious. Had to happen eventually, and this is a very good time for her to make the resolution.


----------



## Boydgame (Jun 28, 2006)

This story is really getting good! im glad you arent gonna abandon it, but it still sucks that your not gonna write any more for 3 weeks, im about to go on like a 3.5 week vacation, and i won't be able to read it anyway. But still...


----------



## SniXSniPe (Jun 28, 2006)

Chop chop with the next chapters...

I'm interested


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome back, Brant! (Sorry about the lateness of my response, I've been carzy busy all week, and I'm just finally catching up on things.)

I'm glad to see you've rediscovered your inspiration. It would have been a tragedy for a tale of such potential to go unfinished. Even more encouraging is that you haven't lost the feel of the story, something that is always a risk when something's been put aside for a long time.

Keep up the good work, enjoy your vacation, and come back to your story refreshed.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm back for one day before I have to leave on another trip (One vacation after another, aren't I lucky) and I wanted to give you guys a bit more.

I hope I can write more before I leave, but no promises. Please read and review and most importantly, enjoy.

By the way, I think this one is kind of short. Sorry, it is 5:00 am and Tim needs to go to bed.



> The cave seemed small at a first glance, but upon further inspection, the cave was closer to the size of a daimyo’s castle. It had been probably close to three hours since Naruto began his exploration and although he was no where near finished, he decided to head back to the main room to consult Hinata.
> 
> He had left a trail of kunai marks pointing towards the direction he had come from and found his way fairly quickly, even despite the miles of underground tunnels. When he returned, Hinata was waiting with a hot meal. He smiled at her, “I can always depend on Hinata’s cooking.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ixt0000 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice chapter my friend.  I just can't wait until you return from your vacation so you can keep the chapters coming.  As always keep up the good work.


----------



## PsyBomb (Jul 2, 2006)

Interesting... Most interesting.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting. The plot thickens...

Keep up the good work, Brant.


----------



## BooTheGhost (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, this is amazing.  You are great.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jul 17, 2006)

hey guys, I'm back! So many stories of california and wyoming and nevada. I went through utah but never stopped. well, fun times ahead, can't wait to get back into this story, I will tonight, but I have to go to the pool to cool off. tonight kinda means early morning too, I am a night owl, so don't expect anything til two ish.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jul 21, 2006)

wow, a little later that it was two in the morning tree days ago. I will do my best but I'd rather choose quality over speed.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 21, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> wow, a little later that it was two in the morning tree days ago. I will do my best but I'd rather choose quality over speed.



We wouldn't have it any other way, Brant.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 24, 2006)

Super Kawaii I love it, make more.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, I am cruel! I'm just warning you that the end of this installment is a cliffhanger. I didn't want to do it, but my girlfriend called and I am going to her house where she will cook for me, and play video games with me (I love my life.) well, guys, here it is.



> Naruto and Hinata had explored the castle for hours. It was truly a wonder of human engineering, every wooden beam stood straight and solid as if it were only cut down and polished a few days prior to their arrival. Nothing was rotting, no spider webs were present, even the floor, which probably hadn?t been walked on in half of a century, was dust free and polished enough to see the ceiling in it?s reflection.
> 
> Naruto and Hinata kept silent as if it was a holy place, they let their feet roll across the floor and distributed their weight so that the floor wouldn?t creak underneath them. After seeing hundreds of rooms, each with it?s own purpose, they finally found their destination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jul 28, 2006)

um... I hope I haven't driven you all away with my lack of updates. That'd suck, I was really into this one so please, in the name of all that is sacred, post some comments. I'll get more story to you when I get feedback. (I need the inspiration.) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, by the way, this whole post is basically a cop out for being out of ideas and buying more time to think of a good way to take this story into a good direction


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 28, 2006)

wow what a awesome fan fic keep up the good work!!!!1


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Jul 29, 2006)

I will soon, I'm in between shifts at work right now.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 1, 2006)

wow, I am a lazy bastard. Well, I couldn't get any inspiration to continue the Naru Hina storyline, so I added more of the big story. Don't worry, this story has substance! Nothing pisses me off more than a story where everything is perfect, when there are no villians or obstacles to overcome. This is gunna be a good'un, don' you worry. But all stereotypical accents aside, please enjoy the next installment of Um... my naru hina fanfic



> It was an eerie fog, the kind that seemed to watch you and sent a soft chill through your spine. The sound of the wind was a constant rhythmic lullaby, filling the air with a false calm. The tops of tall buildings were hidden behind the thick white, even the full moon’s powerful light was only a slight glow to any who stared to the heavens. The hidden village of the sand was on high alert.
> 
> It wouldn’t be half as frightening if the fog weren’t in the middle of the desert, it was obviously an attack, but by who? Gaara had rounded up each of his citizens, they were in the safest place possible, well guarded by not only his elite jounin, but a maze of earth that Gaara himself had built. It was all but impenetrable, and it was not on Gaara’s mind at all. It was odd, he should be worried about everyone else more than himself, but a strong gut feeling told him that they were not the targets. He had a feeling that someone was after his inner demon.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 1, 2006)

NOOOOO!!!!!U left me at a cliffhanger dun do this to me WAHHHHHHH!!!!!PLZ continue and make a good ending WAHHHHH


----------



## Kyuubi! Naruto (Aug 1, 2006)

This is the best fanfic i have ever read!
keep up the good work!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks so much guys. I'll write more tonight if possible. 

by the way 





> This is the best fanfic i have ever read!
> keep up the good work!


wow! thank you so much. That is the kind of support that keeps a writer going.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 3, 2006)

He he he, I am evil. I haven't updated like I promised, I'm a bad person. and to make things worse, I have to go to work in a little while so I can't give you a full update, but I did what I could. I'm not going to make another promise about my next update because I'm afraid I won't keep it, but I will update again soon my friends.

Well, here we go



> Hinata was in a world of fog. She couldn’t see anything, but she heard the sounds of a battle far away. She tried her byakugan, but found the world just as misty as before. “That won’t work here, cool trick though. Let me show you one of my tricks.”
> 
> Hinata shot up from her slumber in a cold sweat. She looked around her, no mist, no foreign ninja, just naruto drooling onto his pillow and making unintelligible murmurs in his sleep. What was the meaning of the dream, it was so vivid. The mist felt wet against her skin, the ground solid beneath her feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 5, 2006)

hey guys, I didn't know if you caught the update (check above post) nobady's checked back on the topic and I wanted some feedback. (So I can get on to my next post) Thanks for reading (I love writing in parentheses)


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 5, 2006)

awesome faNFIC(AS USUAL) i really enjoyed it wht u can improve on in every update is make the thing longer so i can't wait andkill myself between updates(I'm going of suspense on cloffhangers)>_<but they keep me reading GJ


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 5, 2006)

AWWWWWWW ITS SO GOOD AWESOME JOB WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!15/10 MAN THAT WAS AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE KEEP IT UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 6, 2006)

By the way Itachi fire, your comments have helped me keep writing, reps for you. Do you know anyone else who likes fanfics? If you do invite them over, nothing makes me happier than having my stuff read and enjoyed.

By the way, I'm fixing a few gramatical errors in the last update, nothing big, just me being an idiot and not proof reading my story before posting.

P.S. If you really feel like repping me for this, post in this thread and leave your name in the rep, I'll return the favor (it's people who rep that make a happy writer after all).


----------



## you55207 (Aug 6, 2006)

yo i was reffred here by itachifire(my cousin) i really enjoyed this i'm a NaruHina fan and this fanfic conviced me to belive that!(YAH!) I want to rep you!


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 6, 2006)

By the way, Brant, don't feel too bad about the delays; this past week or so has been one logistical nightmare after another for me, so I just finally got to catch up on your story.

Great work! (Later, I'm going to have to re-read the earlier chapters to see what connections I can find between Gaara's sidestory, and the main branch of it.) And there's nothing to be ashamed of about that last chapter; it still captured "NaruxHina" atmosphere perfectly. It's not often you see such a well-written hot-springs scene.

By the way, are you familiar with a series called Ai Yori Aoshi? Don't worry, I'm not accusing you of plagiarism or anything like that, I'm just saying that you managed to capture a similar-- if _younger_-- vibe, that's all. I think you might like it-- there's also a couple good hot springs chapters in that one, even better than in Love Hina. But then again, while Naruto is nothing like Kaoru, Hinata is a lot like a younger Aoi. I can see it now...

_AOI: "Kaoru-sama... I can tell you anything, right?"

KAORU: "Yes, Aoi-chan, anything at all. Um, what is it?"

AOI: "No, it's too embarrassing..."

KAORU: "Please. You can tell me."

AOI: "But... It's just so embarrassing... I don't know how to say it..."

KAORU: "But now I'll wonder about it until you tell me."

AOI: "Promise you won't laugh, Kaoru-sama?"

KAORU: "I promise, Aoi-chan."

AOI: "Okay... Kauru-sama, I... I want to be a ninja!"

* Kaoru is too stunned to speak *

AOI:"I can have Tina-san teach me survival skills... and Tae-chin teach me mystical arts... and Miyabi-san can teach me martial arts..."

* Kaoru is still too stunned to speak *

* Mayu barges in *

MAYU: "I heard that! Hanabashi-sama, to win your heart, Mayu will become the greatest ninja ever! Saiyonji can get me the best training money can buy, and you'll see just how great a ninja I can be!..."_

...Or something like that.

Anyhoo, great job, Brant. Most of the time, I'm not much into reading fanfics, so it says something that I'm still reading this. You're doing an awesome job.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 7, 2006)

I haven't ever seen Ai Yori Aoshi. I've heard of it though. This hot spring idea, though a tad overused in the anime world, is 100% me. I based it on the many (embarassing) hot spring moments in Naruto itself. But the way I would have liked them to go. Plus, the hot springs are actually going to play a larger role in the future of this story. Maybe something about a certain training that may or may not be going on in the manga right now. I hate stories that introduce things that have no purpose, I will die before I make my story into a piece of crap.

Thanks so much for reading, I can't wait to update again. Until then, check this guy out. He has some really good art and I think he deserves a little attention for his skill. [Kiss-Kyuu]​_Muteki​_Kanban​_Musume​_-​_05[C3D605F2].avi. His name is Sanyos and he's got mad skillz...with a "z" instead of an "s" at the end.

Well, see ya.


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice story can't wait till the next chapter

update soon!


----------



## Yagami (Aug 7, 2006)

I just finnished reading and I'm amazed by your naruxhina story. Keep it up.
wow wow


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 8, 2006)

I love the fanfic very much 19/10.Hope the next one even better


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 9, 2006)

By the way, this character is very close to me. I have been putting into stories since middle school. He finally found his place (with the help of some chinese mythology) in the world of Naruto. Hm... Tim needs some sleep. I hope that this update isn't so grammatically terrible that it melts the eyes of you my oh so beloved readers.



> He stood in the shadows, a true ninja. He was not seen, not heard, there was not the slightest clue to his existence. From his vantage in the highest point of the forest he could see everything, yet there was not a trace of his prey. Damn the snow, it covered their tracks and forced them into one of the thousands of caves that the forest was legendary for.
> 
> The cold snow bit at his face, but he stood still. He had lost the chase and there was no sting more painful the his self hatred. Even the sky above mocked him, the white clouds silent and unmoving, not even an uneasy churning in the sky to give change to his surroundings. The clouds were staying to protect the prey, to blanket the world in foot after foot of heavy snow.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 9, 2006)

ALRIGHT ANOTHER UPDATE COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!My cousin's readin it right now!!!!!!!!!!!YEAH YEAH YEAH MORE MORE MORE(and ps naruhina update?)TOOOOOO EXCITED TO THINK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 9, 2006)

Dude, this is some pretty HOT and interesting shit. You've got a talent for romance my friend and could easily be a romance novelist.........okay, I'm gettin a little girlie here.....so uh, *ahem*, later.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 10, 2006)

Nothing girly about love. If it were, I'd have to be girly to have written it, and I'm a man damnit. Anyway, more naru hina soon, but the story has no substance without all of the other stuff.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well I don't mean to be an ass cuz I know you have a life but,  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAKE IT QUICK!!!!!! You've got me hooked on this shit like a drug addict, *taps arm vein*, MUST....HAVE....MORE....STORY!!!!


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 11, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Well I don't mean to be an ass cuz I know you have a life but,  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAKE IT QUICK!!!!!! You've got me hooked on this shit like a drug addict, *taps arm vein*, MUST....HAVE....MORE....STORY!!!!


Ok the men in the white jacket will to pick you up and put you in the paded room.Anyways awesome chapter.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 11, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Well I don't mean to be an ass cuz I know you have a life but,  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAKE IT QUICK!!!!!! You've got me hooked on this shit like a drug addict, *taps arm vein*, MUST....HAVE....MORE....STORY!!!!



lol yeha me too must have more fanfic gets a needle and turns to a zombie saying must eat NaruHina Fanfic


----------



## hinata&naruto_or_else (Aug 11, 2006)

I think this story is my favourite so far. I never really thought about Naruto couplings until I read this, then I registered with the forum <see name>. I cannot wait for the next installment, though you take as long as you need with it. An artist should bever be rushed.


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 11, 2006)

Its the NaruHina drug once you read you want to keep reading


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 11, 2006)

Dude!!I have sat here and read that story, now i want more!!It has such a great storyline, and good details.I LOVE IT!!<3<3<3


----------



## summon123 (Aug 11, 2006)

nice not bad


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 12, 2006)

WHADDYA MEAN ITS NOT BAD ITS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!GREAT FANTASTIC FABABLOUS MAGNIFICENT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 12, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> WHADDYA MEAN ITS NOT BAD ITS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!GREAT FANTASTIC FABABLOUS MAGNIFICENT!!!!!!!!!!!!



Goin through withdrawal man? Same here. I'm just glad I found this a couple a days ago, cuz if I woulda found this when it first began I woulda gone crazy.


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 12, 2006)

this is the hottest shit I've read since Itachi & kureni. . .FUCK SAKES IS IT GETTING HOT IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 but seriously Brant, well done...I do hope this isn't the end of the fic, it would be such a terrible waste


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 12, 2006)

not done yet my friends. I have had a busy last few days and as an apology, I shall betow upon you a super update. Which means as much as I can write before I have to go to work. 





> Naruto scanned the surrounding darkness. His ears had found a new level of clarity since he began his fight in the pitch black caves. He heard the smallest movement to his right and jumped out of the way just as his opponent struck. Then a kick flew directly at his face. He blocked what he could not see, his ears were beginning to see through the darkness, or he was extremely lucky.
> 
> “There is no darkness that equal to this in the entire world, unless you are on the bottom of the ocean floor. This is perfect training for any ninja.” Naruto spoke aloud and mocked the words of his first Hokage. He was reading one of the training scrolls in the library that spoke of the true intention of a paradise hidden deep within a cave. ‘It is pivotal for a ninja to trust in any and all of his senses, and to realize that sometimes he may not be able to trust in any of them.’ After that enlightening but confusing quote, the scroll gave instructions for an ancient training method for the ears. It required a perfect dark, just like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 12, 2006)

BOW CHICKA BOW BOW. Man, that one was even steamier than the hot spring sequence. Can't wait for more man, you're the best.


----------



## LenKun (Aug 12, 2006)

DUDE, I got to this post today, and I am hooked, someone needs to tell me how to rep some on, god I hate reading, and naruto has got me to read everything, but this is a whole differnt story, I love it, I LOVE IT :Lmwflaml;dfmasl;fmdpl'asmfdl/mas;lfdm;lsamfd;asmfd ma

Brant you are my hero


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 12, 2006)

CRUD THIS IS HOT SHIT CAN'T FREAKIN WAIT FOR THE NEXT BATH,AWWWW MAN I'M FREAKIN GETTIN HOT WTF IS HAPPENING MUST HAVE MORE MORE MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 12, 2006)

Y'know, ever since I read this story, whenever I see Hinata or Naruto, that hot-spring scene always pops up in my head.


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 13, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> not done yet my friends. I have had a busy last few days and as an apology, I shall betow upon you a super update. Which means as much as I can write before I have to go to work.


 
 wow. . .big one here. . .Lol I'm quoting "naruto. . .I wanna take another bath" for truth XD *rep point no jutsu*


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm gonna have to figure out a way to go with this, I have pushed myself into a very difficult possition with the new... ahem, romance scenes, and I am having a difficult time thinking of what to write next. Got a gew ideas, but last night when I posted (Actually this morning from 4:00ish to about 6:00) I didn't sleep, then had a 7 hour shift this morning and a family get together after work. Maybe the ideas will start coming to me when I catch up on my sleep.

As always, I'm soo happy with your responses. There's not enough rep to go around for the support you guys give me and the attention you give to my story, so I just go until the site stops me from repping. You guys are awesome, keep on reading and posting and this story will last for a long, LONG time.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 13, 2006)

Brant Kogas said:
			
		

> You guys are awesome, keep on reading and posting and this story will last for a long, LONG time.



Y'know, that pisses me off yet makes me so happy at the same time. I just hope you can come up with some good ideas for the actual story. I already know you can nail the "romance" parts though, cuz every time I read those parts my blood startsa pumpin.......ok, that was gross, I'm gonna shut up now.


----------



## Huh? (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow dude this is one of the best fanfics i hav ever read!!! i jus had to join dis forum so i could tell ya. keep up da good work


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 13, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!make more plz!!!(sits on the computer waiting for the next chapter)


----------



## narutofan251 (Aug 14, 2006)

nice fanfic


----------



## Sparky Marky (Aug 14, 2006)

wow, this is reall good!!! very well written... iv just read it all (my first fanfic) and if any of the other stories on here are as good il be in for a treat!!! 
i do wish there was someone around to illustrate this tho ;-) hehehe


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 14, 2006)

umm wht kind of scene would u get for pictures(starts thinknig naruto+hinata sleeping together?) Oh well can't wait for next update really good stuff Right on Brant!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 14, 2006)

There are several names from actual chinese lore that I am about to introduce. Well, maybe I'll only give away one in this update. Zhu-Que is the name of the vermillion bird of the south, one of the guardians of the earth. There is one for each direction, thus the legendary four. I did my research for this one guys, I've been waiting to unveil the connection to actual mythology for a while and am relieved to have finally done so.

By the way, if you didn't know, the naruto world is based on a lot of japanese mythology itself. The demons, the "great Naruto bridge" I even have some speculations about the rasengan if you want to hear them. But anyway, I felt that if I truly wanted to make my story fit the design of Naruto, I'd have to introduce a myth and weave it in to the story. This story is only getting started, I have the intent to make this into a very proud piece of literature, wheter themed on a cartoon or not. Plus, I hope to use this as a stepping stone to help me learn good writing style and eventually write novels. If I ever do you guys would have to remember me and read my stuff, I'll keep in touch through this. 

But enough mindless rambling, on to the show...



> The room was quiet and dark, nightime had been settling earlier every day as the solstice drew ever nearer. Atohi enjoyed the peace of the darkness, watched as beams of moonlight fell onto the barren floor of his room, huddled into a blanket allowing only his face to feel the slight tingle from the cold air that wandered from the slightly open window. This place was eerie, the whole house had been abandoned despite the utter beauty of the home itself. If it had not been the cold that drove the prior owners out, it was the loneliness of being miles away from any human voice.
> 
> But Atohi didn’t care for the simple pleasure of human contact anymore, he had found solace in isolation. Plus, he was never alone with his beloved Zhu Que only a thought away. She was the reason he had grown accustom to the quiet, the reason he was here now, in fact, she was the catalyst for almost every event in his life. He respected his role in his own destiny, but never loved the fact that his life was not his own, he was a slave by birthright. The greatest of honors but the worst of curses, his whole life was so ironic.
> 
> ...


----------



## LenKun (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, at first I was kind of confused but the Atohi story line, but now that I read this is tied it up for me in a nice way, you really need to finish this lol, I am getting addicted. I came on today and I was like AHHHAHAHAHA New chapter


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 14, 2006)

Must have MORE!!!!!!I love this fanfic


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmmmm, very interesting. I'm actually curious as to what "The 4s" story is all about now.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 14, 2006)

YEAH YEAH YEAH the story is coming together yeah yeah right on Brant keep the addicting stuff coming!


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, everyday i'm thinking, i want to read more of that Fanfic, but i was at my dads and i'm just like, "NOOOOOO!" need, internet,*Teardrop* The story is great!it's highly addicting, i think i may be the best fanfic i have ever read in my life.=D


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I'll post again soon, but until then check this out.


I made this for Naruto674 for an avatar. If anyone likes it, I'll do one for you, just send me a black and white version of the manga and I'll do what I can. By the way, if there is a certain color scheme you'd like or lighting effect, let me know and I'll be as accomodating as I can.


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 15, 2006)

thats a cool drawing.Naruto looks freaked out, lol.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 16, 2006)

Crimson_Eyes said:
			
		

> thats a cool drawing.Naruto looks freaked out, lol.



I don't think that's a drawing. I think that's just a coloring of when Naruto was makin fun of Sai. But if it is a drawing then dude, you might as well be Kishimoto yourself.


----------



## chanticl33r (Aug 16, 2006)

Anything NaruHina is good in my book.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2006)

It looks like naruto is surpised or sumthing just a thought


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 17, 2006)

Sooooo, Brant, in your next post......are we gonna get to read about Naruto and Hinata's next "bath"?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 17, 2006)

can't wait until the next "bath"!!!OMFG its gonna get hot!


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 17, 2006)

This first chapter is soo cute!! It even seems to be in character quite a bit! More than that! Great fic so far, I'll check back anothertime.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, u like It? Judging from your avatar, you seem to be a Hinata/Kiba fan.


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 17, 2006)

I just thought the picture was cute.  But I adore hinata/Naruto, I wouldn't mind Hinata/Kiba either though. ^_^  heh


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 17, 2006)

ah the story so far, chapter 2, is so wonderfully in character! It's like I'm watching another episode of Naruto!!!! *_* It makes me happyyyy  So anyways, CHAPTER 3!!!!!! WOOSH! -off to read- see you! ^_^


----------



## Dragen (Aug 17, 2006)

Dude the storys freaking awesome its one of the better ones that ive read.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 18, 2006)

1.dun duble post ppl hate that is ok if its ur first time but dun duble post

2.can't wait for next chapter

3.brant i think u should make a sig to advertise ur legenday fanfic 

BTW:its my birthday(i just wanted to say that!)


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 18, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> 1.dun duble post ppl hate that is ok if its ur first time but dun duble post
> 
> 2.can't wait for next chapter
> 
> ...



Alright, the big 1-8. Congrats man, you can get into strip clubs now.........well atleast where I live u can.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 18, 2006)

naw dun need strip clubs i got my girlfriend *yawn* umm goonna get some "sleep"


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 18, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> 1.dun duble post ppl hate that is ok if its ur first time but dun duble post
> 
> 2.can't wait for next chapter
> 
> ...


Happy Barf-day I mean birth-day.Need next chapter!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 19, 2006)

bleg, wanting more!!!<3 such a great fanfic


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 19, 2006)

WAA??? I've reached the latest update already?!?!!? Man that bites. hey, this is a really awesome fic so far. It's been a while since I've seen something written so well and feels like it was written with a bit of passion. This story really is beautiful so far and I really hope you continue soon. if not, I have you under my favorites -wink-. Oh, and quick question: Do you have this story posted on another site like maybe fanfiction.net? If so, could you post the story in the fanclub I'm in? The Fanfiction Addicts FC (The banner of couples in my siggy). I think they might like it. If not, I'll just link them to ya. Is that okay? ^_^ Because this story is really really great.

Keep up the good work.
Munch Love,
Hokuikai


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 19, 2006)

thank you so much, I would love it if you linked my fic to the fanfics FC. I don't update my ff.net account anymore, but I'd love to condense the stroy for you and the club and email it to anyone who wants to read it. By the way, sorry I've been gone for a while, I've had a REALLY busy last few days, lots of three hour driving shifts and stuff. Blegh!

Since I feel so bad, I'm going to try to update soon, but if I don't please don't murder me, I haven't slept much in days.


----------



## LenKun (Aug 19, 2006)

I am going on vacation so in like 1 week, I expect updates lol


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 19, 2006)

no problem. I can imagine. My boyfriend works too but he has night shifts and so...well like i said i can imagine. and thanks. I'll link them here. -meditating pose- I shall be waiting, patiently


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 19, 2006)

thank you for the rep points


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 19, 2006)

yes, writing a fanfic is tireing, sometimes u just don't have the time or just don't feel well, and there are many ways that cause a delay in updates!So just take ur time...well, not to long like a year.lol.Hope u get some sleep.


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 19, 2006)

Agreed!!!  Sleep like a little baby and dream muahahahaha! lol j/k. But really, I think sleep is necessary, ne?  Hugs all around. because I'm bored.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry guys, I am not sure how great this update is. I'm tired and probably should be asleep but I love writing and it has bugged me not being able to continue. I go into detail about the cave, a necessary action. Ha, and you thought I was creating a world without thinking first of it's origins. There is more to the hot springs than a place to experience love by the way, but I will have to show you in a later update. I don't think the story is ready for that yet.

Well, here it is:



> The stars began to twinkle into exsistance, it was something that happened every night but never failed to amaze her. The bright fiery globe in the center of the ceiling turned dark for a moment, then started to glow with the same muted light of the moon. The stars seemed too real to be made by her village?s founders, but she knew they had to look real to fulfill their purpose.
> 
> The whole ceiling of the cave was still rock. During the time when the globe burned like the sun, the rock was easy to see and it was obvious that they were underground. When the ?sun? dimmed and the ?moon? appeared, the same was going on outside of the cave. They developed the device so that they didn?t lose track of time when they were so disconnected from the outside world. In fact, the stars were set up for the same purpose, seeing what stars were shown on the ceiling, they could see what season it was outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 20, 2006)

*gasp*Soo, adorble!!Ah, if only i could find a boy like that around where i live.*sigh*stupid reality


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 20, 2006)

are you talking about naruto? I am actually kind of pissed at myself for my portrayal of Naruto. I have strayed to far from his character, too far from Hinata too. some of the things I have them say are not what they'd really say, but what I imagine. Oh well, if you guys like it anyway I won't change my writing style, I like the way things are going even despite that.


----------



## Kezz (Aug 20, 2006)

oh wow!.... 
awsome ff brant. the quality of the story is excellent and even if naruto and hinata wouldnt really say those things, it is fiction and its your story and i for one really enjoy reading it. plz keep it coming


----------



## Ramentastic (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, I just finished the latest chapter of your fanfic and I have to say that It's one of the BEST!!!! FANFICs!!!! EVER!!!! Seriously. Your a genuine writer. keep up the good work man.


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Aug 20, 2006)

Man that awsome I don't care if thats what they wouldn,t acually say its still KICKASS


----------



## Kirakiraku (Aug 20, 2006)

NaruHina???? 

I'mma going to read it now


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 20, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> are you talking about naruto? I am actually kind of pissed at myself for my portrayal of Naruto. I have strayed to far from his character, too far from Hinata too. some of the things I have them say are not what they'd really say, but what I imagine. Oh well, if you guys like it anyway I won't change my writing style, I like the way things are going even despite that.



Well, it is a fanfic, its your story, and to me i don't think you strayed to far from there personalities.I think you are doing a great job.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 20, 2006)

Good update, but uh, did Naruto get laid or not?


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 20, 2006)

Well...

I must say, you have quite the talent with that imagination of yours. This story is absolutely wonderful. Very interesting read.



> are you talking about naruto? I am actually kind of pissed at myself for my portrayal of Naruto. I have strayed to far from his character, too far from Hinata too. some of the things I have them say are not what they'd really say, but what I imagine. Oh well, if you guys like it anyway I won't change my writing style, I like the way things are going even despite that.



To that I have this to say. There is always the side of a character that we never truly get to see. I honestly think you have found a great ground for establishing a whole new side of Naruto, as well as Hinata-sama.

If it were me who was writing this, and gotten this much praise, I would send this to Kishi himself and have him take a look at it. Who knows? It could end up as a filler arc when another timeskip occurs?

On the whole, wonderful job with it.


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 20, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Good update, but uh, did Naruto get laid or not?



I think he did...


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 20, 2006)

Omg i love it! Update update! haha


----------



## Aricx (Aug 20, 2006)

wow this is a real good fic!! props


----------



## Sparky Marky (Aug 20, 2006)

i like it alot! ur in my favourites and i keep coming back to check for updates :lol


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, continue to write. The masses have spoken, and they want more of the romance of NaruHina!

W007!


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 20, 2006)

WAHAHAHAHA!!!! This chapter, of course, was nicely written!!! I'll check back for more later. see you!


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry it's been so long. The past week-and-a-half has been one big logistical nightmare of out-of-town guests, packing, work.. Last night was the first time I've gotten more than four or five hours of sleep in one day, so I'm finally rested enough to catch up on stuff.

Awesome story, Brant. Though you talk about being "out of character" this is very much how I imagined Naruto and Hinata would be if they were left alone together. Though with some of the revelations and near-revelations here, I suppose I'll actually have to start reading Part II of the manga soon. (I've only read as far as KG, but seeing as how long the fillers have dragged on, I've _meant to_ start reading Part II for some time now.



			
				Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> I haven't ever seen Ai Yori Aoshi. I've heard of it though. This hot spring idea, though a tad overused in the anime world, is 100% me. I based it on the many (embarassing) hot spring moments in Naruto itself. But the way I would have liked them to go.



Yeah, I'll admit. Still, as I said before, I wasn't accusing you of plagiarizing anything, I was just complimenting you on how you captured a similar vibe to Ai Yori Aoshi. I strongly reccomend reading it sometime; based on your writing style in this story, I think you'd really enjoy it.

Keep up the good work. Not only is this one of the few fanfics I've read that hasn't disappointed me, this is the only ff I've read that I honestly can't wait for the next chapter of.


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 21, 2006)

ZOMG   YOU ARE THE GREATEST!!!!    Reps Reps Reps for you man!!!  this is some really awesome stuff.  I really hope you can make this last for a while.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just thought of the perfect theme song for this story:

"I Want You" by Third Eye Blind. 

Then again, any song could go with this story, but every time I listen to that song specifically, this story always pops up in my mind.


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 22, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> I just thought of the perfect theme song for this story:
> 
> "I Want You" by Third Eye Blind.
> 
> Then again, any song could go with this story, but every time I listen to that song specifically, this story always pops up in my mind.



Ha ha, I couldn't have said it better myself...

Now they'll have to make this a filler arc!


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 22, 2006)

Sry guys i have a roadtrip and i could'ne update well i'm still in it using hotel internet man awesome brant for the updates and the chapter is awesome keep it up!!!!!Oh yeah and it might be hard for me to post a comment but belive me i'm not gonna stop checking!!!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 22, 2006)

wow, I hope they make me the official filler writer. You guys wouldn't have to put up with lame overused potty humor and little to no and sometimes even negative character development. I am almost to the point where I think the series is to far gone to be redeemed, but my love of the Naruto world and the unique cast have kept my obsession strong, even through this the hardest of all times. We will look back on the fillers and shudder, for what they have done cannot be taken back, the episodes cannot be un-watched.

Well, needless to say, I've been super busy lately. Runnin' them 12 hour shifts down at the carwash wears me out, I tell you what. I can't wait to get a new job, and to go to college.

So, honestly, do you think Kishi himself would enjoy this story. If he knows english I'd love to send it to him. If he put my story into his I would be honored for at least the rest of this lifetime. But that is every nerd's dream I guess. Well, enough with the boring talk.

And, don't worry, I am not going to leave you high and dry any longer. At last, the moment you've all been waiting for: Um... my Naru Hina fan fiction, part:I lost count. Here it comes...I'm super serious...

(And by the way, Itachifire, this one goes out to you and the birthday that I missed. Happy belated birthday my friend!)



> Atohi held the yet solid snowflake up to the sun, light poured through it making a rainbow on the mushy white snow below. It was a part of Yasuo-san’s hidden message, there was a hint somewhere inside the infinitely complex pattern, but Atohi couldn’t find it for the life of him. “Why are you just staring at the snowflake, you’ve been at it for so long even the woodland animals are giving you weird looks.”
> 
> “Que-sama, I seem to remember you scolding me recently about patience, maybe you should re-learn the lesson yourself.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 22, 2006)

wow wow wow!!!!! This was definately awesome! I feel like I'm watching the show again lol. Yes, i agree, I think that you were straying from Naruto and Hinata's traits from the show. Then again, you could still keep it. It's Hinata's personality that I think would be the most acceptable one. Either way, you've portrayed, as you said, them pretty nicely sodon't worry about that. That's the only part though that made me not feel like i waswatching the show but then again hey! they don't show steamy lust! lol

ok, good chapter. read you later!


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 22, 2006)

Very Nice... This is coming along quite nicely... I wish to see what happens next...


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay, that was a trippy entry. I liked it though because it's actually interesting.


----------



## Digital kisses (Aug 22, 2006)

Whaaat? I wanted that to go on forever! How often do you update? Gah! Dude, update!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 22, 2006)

sorry, I have a busy life... I'll do my best to get to it soon but this is just a side project. I origionally made this to improve my writing abilities and because I was sick of reading fan fics that didn't go my way. So, I made my own, and it definitely goes my way.

I am trying to get into college, and worse, to find a way to pay for it. I actually was going to go today and see if I can apply at the Home Depot 'cause I hear they have good scholaraships for college. But I have too much on my plate for daily updates, I wish I did and I understand where you guys are coming from, but I don't want to wear myself out.


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 22, 2006)

yep, yet another great update.A great fanfic this is.hehe, i sound like yoda....yes?


----------



## Dark Seige (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice Update.... Crimson, yes u sorta do sound like Yoda


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 22, 2006)

love it =) update!


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 22, 2006)

100000000/10
AWESOME!!!!
Plz write when you have the chance


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 23, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> sorry, I have a busy life... I'll do my best to get to it soon but this is just a side project. I origionally made this to improve my writing abilities and because I was sick of reading fan fics that didn't go my way. So, I made my own, and it definitely goes my way.
> 
> I am trying to get into college, and worse, to find a way to pay for it. I actually was going to go today and see if I can apply at the Home Depot 'cause I hear they have good scholaraships for college. But I have too much on my plate for daily updates, I wish I did and I understand where you guys are coming from, but I don't want to wear myself out.



Ah for god's sake, stop appologizing. You have a life man, and we all get it. So live it and update whenever you have the time. Hope you find a good college and can afford it, later.


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 23, 2006)

Dude...  I need to give you reps but i'm maxed out!!!

You will get reps when I can rep you again!


----------



## PsyBomb (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, I leave for a month and come back to this fine fic in progress. Superior work, my compliments. Now, to get this out on top of the topic swarm that one guy put out...

There, done


----------



## Hokuikai (Aug 24, 2006)

delete delete delete wrong place!  sorry


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 24, 2006)

You have inspired me to write, but it's not the nice non-adult way you have come up with.  I have managed to post one in the bath house if you want to read it.  

Link is:  *NARUTO - 320 LQ*

I have a few typos, but I hope that's ok.  If you aren't into hentai/reading sexually explicit material then DO NOT click on that link.  If you are, get ready for something that at least some people thought was good.


----------



## Losila' (Aug 24, 2006)

*My first post.*

I love this Fan fic. I used to write some but i stopped. You did stray abit form there characters but that is a good thing. For love affects us all in different ways. I see it as not straying but showing how this situation has changed them. Yay this is my first post! Im dying to see the new update when you get it out.


----------



## Corlock (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, this fic is awesome.  Give me more now.  As to straying from Naruto and Hinata's character traits, don't worry about it.  Although they've strayed from their character traits, as extablished in the source material, they have strayed because of the events of the story and for logical reasons.  So it's all good in the hood.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, I just wat to start out with this, but if you have not read the manga please do not allow yourself the disservice of reading it...
*Spoiler*: __ 



I was doing the nature manipulation thing before it came out in the manga. If you don't believe me re-read chapter two. I just don't want you to think I'm just following the trends of the manga, I have put a great deal of thought into this storyline.




Well, with that aside, this update was difficult to bring you. I was finished with it when, all of a sudden, word froze and closed before I had saved. But I know that the show must go on and because you guys are such supportive fans, I re-wrote the whole thing. There are some things I added when I wrote the new copy and unfortunately some things I forgot from the old. But I think it's a pretty good update anyway.

Enjoy...



> Hinata huddled closer to Naruto underneath the blankets. Even despite the hot springs and the fiery fake sun, the natural tendency of a cave was to be damp and cold, she could even see her breath most of the time. But to her the cold was just a great excuse to get closer to Naruto.
> 
> She thought about their recent actions… a blush appeared on her cheeks.  She didn’t know that she was filled with such passion. The things that they had done in the bath were things she didn’t even know she knew, it was probably her natural human instinct, or perhaps the countless dreams shed had of Naruto had given her a sexual imagination. What ever the case, her heart was beating faster just thinking of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enduro (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome job


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 25, 2006)

Woah, man, that red-eyed dude really loves to scare the shit outta people. That was an awesome chapter man, good to know you're still gifted in plot no jutsu.

Well guys, I guess this chapter stated that Naruto didn't get any nookie. But who cares, this story still gets my blood pumpin.


----------



## Dark Seige (Aug 25, 2006)

whoa nice... the red eyed ninja part was interesting... And i agree with Triggerhappy69. Great Job.I really like that


----------



## Corlock (Aug 25, 2006)

It's really good.  Only advice would be to get rid of that bit about Hinata being able to make ice.  According to cannon, one needs to be able to mix both wind chakra and water chakra to make and control ice.  And that takes Haku's bloodline limit, which Hinata doesn't have.  Unless of course you think the Byakugan also allows one to mix those two elements.  I know it doesn't seem to make much sense.  As in my opinion, if you can control water, you should be able to turn it into steam or ice.  But Kishi says you need wind and water to make ice, and a bloodline limit to do something like that, so we just have to go with it.


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 25, 2006)

Corlock said:
			
		

> It's really good.  Only advice would be to get rid of that bit about Hinata being able to make ice.  According to cannon, one needs to be able to mix both wind chakra and water chakra to make and control ice.  And that takes Haku's bloodline limit, which Hinata doesn't have.  Unless of course you think the Byakugan also allows one to mix those two elements.  I know it doesn't seem to make much sense.  As in my opinion, if you can control water, you should be able to turn it into steam or ice.  But Kishi says you need wind and water to make ice, and a bloodline limit to do something like that, so we just have to go with it.



Whether it is wind and water that make ice or not, Hinata can still potentially be learning some wind with naruto.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Corlock (Aug 25, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> Whether it is wind and water that make ice or not, Hinata can still potentially be learning some wind with naruto.  Just a suggestion.



It's not an issue of whether or not she learns wind.  She can learn wind and water all she wants and be able to use both.  However, she'll never be able to combine wind and water together to create a new element without a bloodline limit.  Granted she has the byukagen, but we don't know if all bloodline limts allow the combination of elements to create a new one, or if only some of them do.  The only bloodline limit that we've seen being capable of making and controlling ice is Haku's.  If you want to see the proof for this whole thing from the manga, I posted the relevant pages from Chapter 316 and an explanation in the spoiler buttons below.  If you have yet to read that Chapter, or don't want to know about it, feel free to skip the images and explaination, or just skip the images and read the explanation, or whatever combination your heart desires.

*Chapter 316 Page 7*​
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Chapter 316 Page 8*​
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Explanation of Pages*​
*Spoiler*: __ 




Closely read the dialogue in panels 3, 4, and 5 on Page 7, and panels 1, 3, and 4 on Page 8.  Yamoto says anyone can use two elements seperately, if they can manipulate two elements.  So anyone can use water and wind, as long as they keep them seperate.  However, if you want to use both together, or in combination, that's a totally different story.  Kakashi says, "The ability to control two elements simultaneously and create a new element to manipulate, that's what's called a kekkei genkai (bloodline limit)."  Then Kakashi tells us about Haku, and how his kekkei genkai allowed him to combine both water and wind together to create ice.

Essentially, all this means, one needs a kekkei genkai to take water and wind (or any two other elements) and combine them together to get a new element, ice (or wood, or something else).  Now, it seems to me that it is possible that someone without a kekkei genkai could make wind chakra in their right hand, and water chakra in their left hand, and use them simultaneously.  However, this person will not get ice.  Instead, they'll just get water and wind.  Again, this idea of being able to use both at once without combining them has not be confirmed and is only my own speculation.  It may be that it is, in fact, not possible to even control two different elements at the same time without a kekkei genkai, I don't know.

I will also say that Hinata does have a kekkei genkai.  It is possible that she has the ability to combine two element to make a new one.  It might even be water and wind, to make ice.  I don't know.  However, I highly doubt it, as the byukagen kekkei genkai seems to really only grant the user the ability to see through anything and in 360 degrees.  Considering that that seems to be the gift granted the byukagen, I highly doubt it also allows one to mix two different elemental chakras to create a new elemental chakra.  However, that is possible.

(The special jutsus that Neiji has access to are not a gift of his kekkei genkai, but rather a result of having it.  As without the byukagen the jutsus would be impossible to perform effectively.  They could still be performed.  There just would be no advantage to trying to hit the chakra points in an opponent without the byukagen.  As without it you couldn't see the chakra points, and all that sort of stuff in regards to his other unique jutsus and the Gentle Fist style in general.)




Again, honestly, this whole thing about needing to mix wind and water to make ice makes very little sense to me, from a logical standpoint.  It seems to me if you can control or create water, then you should be able to manipulate water in all it's states: solid, liquid, and gas.  So, from a logical standpoint, I have no problem with a water chakra user being able to make ice.  However, the manga says differently, and when writing a fanfic, one should try to stay as true to the rules of the source material as possible, even if you don't agree with them.  That's the only reason I even brought it up.


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 25, 2006)

Corlock said:
			
		

> It's not an issue of whether or not she learns wind.  She can learn wind and water all she wants and be able to use both.  However, she'll never be able to combine wind and water together to create a new element without a bloodline limit.  Granted she has the byukagen, but we don't know if all bloodline limts allow the combination of elements to create a new one, or if only some of them do.  The only bloodline limit that we've seen being capable of making and controlling ice is Haku's.  If you want to see the proof for this whole thing from the manga, I posted the relevant pages from Chapter 316 and an explanation in the spoiler buttons below.  If you have yet to read that Chapter, or don't want to know about it, feel free to skip the images and explaination, or just skip the images and read the explanation, or whatever combination your heart desires.
> 
> *Chapter 316 Page 7*​
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



for the love of god... it is a fanfiction and a very good one at that.  give the man the credit he deserves.


----------



## Corlock (Aug 25, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> for the love of god... it is a fanfiction and a very good one at that. give the man the credit he deserves.



*I do.*



			
				Corlock said:
			
		

> Yeah, this fic is awesome. Give me more now. As to straying from Naruto and Hinata's character traits, don't worry about it. Although they've strayed from their character traits, as extablished in the source material, they have strayed because of the events of the story and for logical reasons. So it's all good in the hood.





			
				Corlock said:
			
		

> Again, honestly, this whole thing about needing to mix wind and water to make ice makes very little sense to me, from a logical standpoint. It seems to me if you can control or create water, then you should be able to manipulate water in all it's states: solid, liquid, and gas. *So, from a logical standpoint, I have no problem with a water chakra user being able to make ice. However, the manga says differently, and when writing a fanfic, one should try to stay as true to the rules of the source material as possible, even if you don't agree with them. That's the only reason I even brought it up.*



Read that last part in bold really, really carefully.  Mull it over for a few minutes.  Make sure you fully understand what I'm saying there.



			
				Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> sorry, I just like feedback. I just like to know if I need to change something that sounds stupid or might be going in a bad direction from people who know best, the readers. I write this for every fan fiction fanboy/girl out there so I want to write something you'll all enjoy. I still want some more feedback though. (P.S. this is just a background and filler chapter, maybe the 2nd is a little bit too. I hope to really get into the story and not make it all meaningless fluff.)



Now, read that really carefully.  That's posted by the author.  He's asking for honest feedback, both negative and positive criticism.  But he'd especially like any problems that people have with the fic to be pointed out.  All I was attempting to do when pointing out the minor issue I've mentioned, is to honor this request by the author.

This next bit I posted in a thread in the fanart subform, but it is very relevant to this current discussion.  Here's the thread it's from.



			
				Corlock said:
			
		

> Overall, these are excellent sketches...[SNIP] Pointed out some issues with the drawings. [/SNIP]...*Other than those things, all the drawings are awesome, and way way better than anything I could ever do. And while I've given some criticism of the pieces, I by no means think they suck or are bad. They are so good, just thought I'd point out what I noticed so you were aware of these things for future drawings. After all, it is only by being made aware of our flaws that we are able to fix them.*



See that last part in bold?  Read that really, really carefully.  Make sure you understand it.  Once you do, read the remainder of this post.

The sentiment expressed in the bolded part of that last quotation is the sentiment behind all criticisms I offer to any artist or author.  Being a writer myself, I do love getting comments like, "Oh wowz, ur fic is teh awesome.  Keep it comingz."  However, as nice as these comments are to hear, as encouraging as they are, I find them utterly useless.  Comments such as these don't help me improve my writing.  They're all nice and lovely dovey, and sure they make me feel all warm and good inside, but in the end they're not all that helpful.

On the other hand, I enjoy comments like, "Wow, I really like your fic.  It's very well written and all.  However, I think you could have handled this one scene better by doing this instead.  (Goes on to give example of alternate way to write the scene,)" far more.  They are just as warm and fuzzy and encouraging as the first comment.  But they also help me to become a better writer and can help to make my fic better.  I may not agree with what the person says I should do, but their comment is infinately more helpful than the first one.  And it in some ways can even be a bigger boost to an author's confidence, as it shows him that people are actually taking his/her writing seriously, and really thinking about it when they're reading it.

Whenever I can, I try to leave comments like the second one.  Unfortunately, I am not very good at proofreading, so I can't offer corrections for grammatical errors.  I can offer corrections for continuity issues with the source material though.  In my first comment, Brant had been worried that he was straying too far from Naruto and Hinata's personalities as established in the comic.  I offered him my own opinion on his concern.  In my second post, I offered my opinion on the only issue I saw with the story thus far.

You seemed to think my ascertaintion about the issue with the source material's continuity was wrong.  I then offered proof that it wasn't.  That proof I offered was mostly for *your* benefit, it was not offered in an attempt to attack Brant's writing or story in away way.  It was offered only for its imformative nature.  And as I said at the end of my post, to me it doesn't really matter if he keeps the ice manipulation for Hinata or not.  The only reason I pointed it out is because it conflicted with the source material, and because there would be other people out there who would comment on it.  Those other people would not comment to Brent about it in anything approaching a polite manner.  I figured it'd be better, if I pointed it out now, and purely with good intentions in the most polite manner possible.  That way some jackass later wouldn't post, "This story sux.  Hinata can't manipulate ice, you said she can only do water.  Water + wind + kekkei genkai = ice.  Since Hinata only has water, she can't have ice MORON!!!!  U = fail!!!11!!!1"  I think my method of pointing out this ?issue? is a little bit better than the alternative, don?t you?

In addition, I fully understand the concept that Brent?s fic can, and probably does, exist in his own interpretation of the Narutoverse.  I have no problem with that idea.  If in Brent?s version of the Narutoverse, you don?t need a kekkei genkai allowing you to combine water and ice to manipulate ice and you don't need both water and wind to manipulate ice, *that?s perfectly fine by me and I can accept that.*  However, there are plenty of people out there who would not be able to accept that idea.  These people would then most likely trash Brent?s story for making such a mistake.  I figured I?d point it out to him so that he wouldn?t have to deal with those kinds of comments from those people.

*The act of me pointing out this problem in no way means I think Brent?s story sucks.  In fact, I love Brent?s story.  I think it?s awesome and incredible, and very well written.  But I also felt, the way I could best help Brent would be to act as an honest critic and mention to him the one problem I saw with his fic.  Especially since I find such criticism far more useful than ones that simply tell me I?m awesome, or other nonsense.*

*If you can?t grasp the idea that I can point out a slight issue in Brent?s fanfic and still absolutely love it, that?s not my problem.  It's your problem.*  Also, in the future, I would appreciate it if you would please refrain from attacking me for offering what I feel is the most helpful criticism I can provide to an author or artist.  Thank you.


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 25, 2006)

I loved it !!

Please update 
I love ur fanfiction =)


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 25, 2006)

Aghhhhh, damnit, I can't give u more rep cuz I'm maxed out for today, NOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Aug 25, 2006)

Awsome chapter!

update soon


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 26, 2006)

awesome update keep it coming its like ice cream and cheese to me!


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 26, 2006)

This one is directed to Corlock and Seijro03... This is not the forum to be having an arguement over something as petty as a difference in opinions. Take it somewhere else, please? For the sake of this Fanfic?

Thank You.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 26, 2006)

vanguard i think ur totatlly right and i hope a mod dsn close it because of them and they should really spoil tag them i had to scroll a really long time just to post this!God guyz


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 26, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> vanguard i think ur totatlly right and i hope a mod dsn close it because of them and they should really spoil tag them i had to scroll a really long time just to post this!God guyz



Ah don't worry, this thread won't be closed until Brant finishes up this bitchin fanfic.


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 26, 2006)

*Sup....*

great Job, Brant. I just came back from the deep south (damned Rednecks) anyways I'm alittle tired but read youe Updates, also I wanna say sorry to Corlock, for some of the Younger members That Might be giving him trouble...some of them might be In the starting Point if there Teen Years...


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 26, 2006)

Vanguard89 said:
			
		

> This one is directed to Corlock and Seijro03... This is not the forum to be having an arguement over something as petty as a difference in opinions. Take it somewhere else, please? For the sake of this Fanfic?
> 
> Thank You.




I agree.  

Remember kids, arguing on the internet is like running in the special olypics.  Even if you win, you are still freaking retarted...


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 26, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> Remember kids, arguing on the internet is like running in the special olypics.  Even if you win, you are still freaking retarted...



Woah, that was mean....but really funny.


----------



## seijiro03 (Aug 26, 2006)

That is the reality of the forums.  It also goes to show how much I care if I win an argument or not.  This one, I was just tired and rambling.  Now I am awake and doing my best to not look stupid.  (By the way, how am I doing at that?)


----------



## LenKun (Aug 26, 2006)

Brant you make me want to write my own damn it, your story is AMAZING, I hope you can keep it up :


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 26, 2006)

I just got around to reading the whole thing.  I've enjoyed it so far.   I did notice a few typos here and there so I would suggest a beta reader or using spell check somewhere?


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 26, 2006)

seijiro03 said:
			
		

> That is the reality of the forums.  It also goes to show how much I care if I win an argument or not.  This one, I was just tired and rambling.  Now I am awake and doing my best to not look stupid.  (By the way, how am I doing at that?)



You look neither stupid nor intelligent, for I cannot see you...

But anyway, I cannot wait for Bryant to continue with this fanfic! Very entertaining, I am losing sleep just by reading this!


----------



## sasukalover101 (Aug 27, 2006)

*u ...*

u got me hook on this pleaz rite more   pretty pleaz


----------



## sniperelite7 (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool fic definantly one of the better ones that manages not to become cheesy overtime.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 27, 2006)

Corlock said:
			
		

> It's really good. Only advice would be to get rid of that bit about Hinata being able to make ice. According to cannon, one needs to be able to mix both wind chakra and water chakra to make and control ice. And that takes Haku's bloodline limit, which Hinata doesn't have. Unless of course you think the Byakugan also allows one to mix those two elements. I know it doesn't seem to make much sense. As in my opinion, if you can control water, you should be able to turn it into steam or ice. But Kishi says you need wind and water to make ice, and a bloodline limit to do something like that, so we just have to go with it.




Alright guys, I feel bad that I forgot to explain this one, it seems to have caused a lot of controvesy and I don't want you, my friends, to fight over it. I understand and would have pointed it out too, it is not (according to the manga) consistant with the story. But I am here to tell you that there is more to Hinata in this story than meets the eye. It has nothing to do with a bloodline limit at all. Just trust that the ice thing is not an author's mistake, but a hint towards the future of my oh so complicated plot.



			
				Corlock said:
			
		

> Being a writer myself, I do love getting comments like, "Oh wowz, ur fic is teh awesome. Keep it comingz." However, as nice as these comments are to hear, as encouraging as they are, I find them utterly useless. Comments such as these don't help me improve my writing. They're all nice and lovely dovey, and sure they make me feel all warm and good inside, but in the end they're not all that helpful.
> 
> On the other hand, I enjoy comments like, "Wow, I really like your fic. It's very well written and all. However, I think you could have handled this one scene better by doing this instead. (Goes on to give example of alternate way to write the scene,)" far more. They are just as warm and fuzzy and encouraging as the first comment. But they also help me to become a better writer and can help to make my fic better. I may not agree with what the person says I should do, but their comment is infinately more helpful than the first one. And it in some ways can even be a bigger boost to an author's confidence, as it shows him that people are actually taking his/her writing seriously, and really thinking about it when they're reading it.


He is absolutly right, I love the comments, whether it's just a comment telling me if you do or don't like it and reminding me to get off my ass and write another update, or an attempt to point out a mistake that I made. Although I actually really do enjoy the confidence boosters.

 I do make mistakes and I love to hear what you honestly think, it has effected where I have taken this story in the past and thanks to you guys, the direction I have taken it has helped the story in a possitive way. You all inspire me to write and it is truly that inspiration that has made this story great.

I will post soon, don't you worry. And trust me on the ice thing, but don't hesitate to point out any future mistakes or inconsistancies.

Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 27, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> Alright guys, I feel bad that I forgot to explain this one, it seems to have caused a lot of controvesy and I don't want you, my friends, to fight over it. I understand and would have pointed it out too, it is not (according to the manga) consistant with the story. But I am here to tell you that there is more to Hinata in this story than meets the eye. It has nothing to do with a bloodline limit at all. Just trust that the ice thing is not an author's mistake, but a hint towards the future of my oh so complicated plot.
> 
> 
> He is absolutly right, I love the comments, whether it's just a comment telling me if you do or don't like it and reminding me to get off my ass and write another update, or an attempt to point out a mistake that I made. Although I actually really do enjoy the confidence boosters.
> ...



Yeah, I was kinda wonderin if u did that whole ice thing with Hinata intentionally. But now that I know u did and that it'll be important to the story later on, I feel much better.


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 27, 2006)

PLZ MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 27, 2006)

hey guys, the time has come for more reading material. I hope that you'll enjoy this one, it's a little slow but necesary, I'll explain a little more after the post. As for my friends who have not read the Manga, I'm afraid that there is a spoiler. I have made, I think, one of my first hints to a post timeskip setting, but if I had any others they really didn't give much away. (everyone who's caught up with the anime has probably guessed that Naruto is to be trained by Jiraiya.)

But I remember my gleeful surprise at when I saw in the Manga... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Gaara became the Kazekage.


 I don't want to give anything away, so please do yourself a favor and if you haven't read the manga, do so post haste (Fast). It is a work of art and genius, you wont be dissapointed if you read it.

And without further adieu...



> It was dark, darker even than his mind. He could feel the sand sliding around him, looking for a way out, but there was no hole or even a crack underneath the door. ?You don?t seem to understand your predicament.?
> 
> It was the voice of an old man, the same voice that had taunted him for days. Gaara was through writing in anger at his captor, he could have his revenge when he escaped, until then getting out of the box was the only thing to focus on. ?You don?t understand the nature of my demon, I?m going to kill you.?
> 
> ...



The "dream" idea is essential so that our two heroes aren't spooked out of the cave. If there knew there was a way for their pursuer to get in, they would logically have to leave immediately. I'm not ready for that yet, there are still a few very important things about the cave that I must unveil, and I want at least another bath scene! (He he he, I have my fantasies)

But there is a lot more to come, I might even introduce another of my favorite characters. And I can't wait to let you in on the Gaara storyline a bit more. oh well, maybe next time. (Hopefully next time is tonight if I feel up to it)


----------



## Ramentastic (Aug 27, 2006)

That gaara storyline seems really interesting. and i like how at the end you said someone was watching them. anyway another awesome piece of work as usual! can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, I was wonderin when you were gonna get back to the whole Gaara situation. So, sand that Gaara CAN'T control? Gonna be interesting to see how that plays out.

I have a question though, what time period is this story in? Is this Pre or Post-Timeskip?


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 27, 2006)

If Gaara is Kazekage already, it would be post-timeskip...


----------



## Ramentastic (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah and it said that naruto was training with jiraiya while


----------



## Corlock (Aug 28, 2006)

Brent, how far are you into the manga?  Although since you've gotten to the whole elemental chakra thing, you've gotta be past the Gaara arc.  Anyway, see below.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The reason I ask, is because I'm having trouble placing this in the time line.  See, when you included Gaara and said he still had his demon, I assumed it was pre-time skip.  But you've put it post-time skip.  I'm having a little trouble placing it, because almost immediately after returning post-time skip, Naruto is sent on a mission to rescue Gaara.  While Gaara does survive, his demon has been extracted.  Meaning he no longer has it, or at least, that is what we're led to believe from the manga.  Considering how this happens almost immediately after the time skip, I'm having trouble seeing how this is post-time skip and Gaara is still in possession of his demon.

Now, it could be we'll eventually find out that Gaara still has his demon, so who knows.  And of course, even if he didn't have it any longer, I don't think your Heavenly Four would care, as Gaara would still need to pay for his crimes in their minds.  It's just I don't know that Gaara would reference the demon still being inside him.  He might still consider his past actions demonic, and feel that there is a demon inside him.  Just not the one that had been sealed there.  As I said, I'm just not sure exactly how this fits in the time line is all.




Again, story is great.  Just having trouble resolving the issue with the timeline.  As for the ice thing, don't worry about.  As I said, I never really cared that much.  And if you've got an explanation for it, even better, so that issue is now a moot point.  Keep writing, the story is awesome.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 28, 2006)

Ha ha, I did update within 24 hours of my last post. It's a new record... I think.

Oh, and to answer your question Corlock, it is right as he gets home after the time skip. It is a little difficult to fit into the story because they were off on a mission right away, but I wanted to use the strength that they gained as a part of my story. I wish that Naruto spent more time in the village upon returning so I could place it easier, but I guess it'll have to just be one of those things you don't pay much thought to. I might find a way to link my story to the real story in the very distant end, I was actually originally planning it because of the extreme character developement that I plan to do. So plan on me making a plot device in the final chapter that'll link this to our series already in progress.

There are a lot of mysterious powers in play in my story, some of these characters even have gods dwelling inside of them (see Atohi and Yasuo) I'll jsut say this, there is a reason that no one specifically remebers Atohi or the legendary four, despite there many good deeds they are only remembered as a small group of childrens heroes. The only thing people remember them by is the one point in their history that they got paid for missions, which didn't last long. Tsunade remembers Atohi but there is a reason for that too, I'll explain later in the story.



> Naruto had never noticed, but before this he had always been better than Hinata. Except for the one time in the dark cave, he had beaten her every time, but today was different. He was well rested, well nourished and determined, but his moves never came close to reaching her.
> 
> He threw a punch at her mid-section, but she turned her body letting his fist fly past her. She spun and used the power of the turn to send a palm strike at his ribs, he turned his body and attempted a block but was not fast enough to completely deflect the blow. It was not a direct hit but it still sent him spinning, he tried to regain his composure but by the time he had control of the spin, she was kicking at his head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh man, here we go, somebody start the porn music.

I wonder what was up with Naruto, cuz he got his ass handed to him. I wonder if that red-eyed dude did somethin to Hinata.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 28, 2006)

no porn, just love. I'm a big believer that sexuality is not an ugly thing if it is an expression of love. Plus, I have waited for any hint of Naru Hina-ness by Kishimoto and have gotten close to nothing so I want to go a bit overboard just to make up for his lack of relationships. It has very little to do with Atohi, but I can't say exactly why she has gotten stronger, nor can I tell you about the ice thing yet. Please be patient and I promise I will explain everything in due time.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> no porn, just love. I'm a big believer that sexuality is not an ugly thing if it is an expression of love. Plus, I have waited for any hint of Naru Hina-ness by Kishimoto and have gotten close to nothing so I want to go a bit overboard just to make up for his lack of relationships. It has very little to do with Atohi, but I can't say exactly why she has gotten stronger, nor can I tell you about the ice thing yet. Please be patient and I promise I will explain everything in due time.



Yeah, I know it's not porn. It's just that whenever people start gettin ready to do "somethin," that porn theme just pops up in my head.

Well, I never expected you to tell me anything, I was just speculatin. Can't wait for more story man, u rock .


----------



## LenKun (Aug 28, 2006)

Brant you are my hero, I agree 100 percent on the whole naruto relations, this will sound retarded but I just read naruhina fanfics alot so , I like it lol


----------



## Yagami (Aug 28, 2006)

amazing as always. That training really paid of for Hinata=)

U know I have this thread on my favorites now.

peace


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 28, 2006)

I loved it!


----------



## sasukalover101 (Aug 28, 2006)

_nicely done plz rite more thanx_


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, amazing. I admitt, speechless.


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 28, 2006)

i'm so addicted to this story, you really do have great skillz!lol, you seem like a person who would write a wonderfly detailed romance book.


----------



## Corlock (Aug 28, 2006)

So good.

:: Starts hearing bass heavy music. ::

Anyway, yeah.  The waterfall taught Hinata many things it seems.  I wonder what else she learned from it.


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Aug 29, 2006)

I luv this story it just keeps getting better and better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Brant, do you already have the whole story planned out, or are u makin it up as u go. I'm just wonderin cuz all great writers are asked this question.

( Stop kissing ass Trigger)


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll just say this, I had no idea where this story was going in the beginning and went with the flow, but now I have plans on where to take it. A lot of my plans come from my older updates, I find a way to plan the story so there are no inconsistancies, but a lot of it comes from thinking past my updates at where the story is going and making sure I don't start going down a road that I don't want the story to travel. So to answer your question, a little bit of both. I have no Idea what the next update will be about but I know where I want to take some of the story in the future.

I was actually wondering if any of my readers are artists. I was in AP studio art last year but my skills are in traditional art and I want to get better at  drawing anime style. If you have any tips for me, or if my story has inspired you to draw a scene, please let me know. I was thinking of making a sort of "Um... my Naru Hina fan fiction" advertisement for signatures. If someone wanted to (No pressure) draw something from the story and/or make a banner, I would appreciate it very much. It's just that I love hearing your feedback and I'm always looking for new readers so I wanted something in my signature that would grab some eyes and they'd check it out.

P.S. trigger, I love your avatar.


----------



## murderface (Aug 29, 2006)

im good at drawing.  im not shure if this is any help, but unless the person you are drawing is pissed, dont compleat the eyes. example... make two curved lines, one just below the eyebrow and one just above the arch the nose thene make a diagnal line conecting the 2 curves. then add the puple. im not good at mathing the eyes so i usually make hiar or somthing covering one eye. oh and  AWSOME FANFIC!!! iv read alot of  fanfics but not alot as good as this


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 29, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> I was actually wondering if any of my readers are artists. I was in AP studio art last year but my skills are in traditional art and I want to get better at drawing anime style. If you have any tips for me, or if my story has inspired you to draw a scene, please let me know. I was thinking of making a sort of "Um... my Naru Hina fan fiction" advertisement for signatures.



That's a really good idea. Sadly I can't draw worth shit. But I think u should go to the fanart section and ask someone to draw somethin for ya. That's where I would start.


----------



## murderface (Aug 29, 2006)

oh and im new at forums so how do i add pictures, make avatars, and add links?


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 29, 2006)

murderface said:
			
		

> oh and im new at forums so how do i add pictures, make avatars, and add links?



Go to the Academy Registratin section of the thread, and one of the sticky threads in there explains everything.


----------



## murderface (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks dude


----------



## murderface (Aug 29, 2006)

im really stupid, but how do i get to Academy Registratin?


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 29, 2006)

Corlock said:
			
		

> ...Anyway, see below.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I myself have recently started reading the post-timeskip manga, in part because of this fanfic. (No blame, Brant, your fic just gave me an excuse to do something I've wanted to do for a while anyway. Most of my sources say Part II of the anime isn't going to begin until Kishimoto & Company are finished with the current storyline in the manga, so I wanted a more direct way to find out when the hell the fillers are going to end. The only way to do that without a ton of spoilers was to read it for myself.) Though I do have a major point to make about your theory:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that Deidara went to such lengths to secure Gaara's body suggests that he and Shukaku may still be bound. That's not an absolute, but given that it was only when faced with death against Naruto and Kakashi that Deidara finally abandoned the body, I think what they did to him was perhaps just preparation to extract Shukaku, and Gaara's resurrection completely disrupted it. That, and neither Gaara nor Tsunade seem overly worried that Akatsuki has the thing, so that also leans toward Gaara still being a Jinchuuriki.

That having been said, it was one of the most moving moments in the entire series, when all of Gaara's people came out for him, and Naruto helped him claim still more of the humanity he was never allowed to have.




Sorry, Brant, but I've been having major trouble with the computer lately. I will try to catch up with the remaining chapters, but a lot of things are out of my hands right now, so I make no promises. I will get to read it sooner or later, though, and I promise you that.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 29, 2006)

neko-sennin said:
			
		

> I myself have recently started reading the post-timeskip manga, in part because of this fanfic. (No blame, Brant, your fic just gave me an excuse to do something I've wanted to do for a while anyway. Most of my sources say Part II of the anime isn't going to begin until Kishimoto & Company are finished with the current storyline in the manga, so I wanted a more direct way to find out when the hell the fillers are going to end. The only way to do that without a ton of spoilers was to read it for myself.) Though I do have a major point to make about your theory:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Actually, I think in the manga, Deidara stated that he only wanted Gaara's body as a trophy. But you have a good theory there.


----------



## Naruka (Aug 29, 2006)

this is an awsome fanfiction but the way you devided it to jump around makes it kina confusing when are you going to wrap it all up and hav a big fight. Of course i'm also looking forward to the next bath scene.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 29, 2006)

well, I like to jump between storylines to keep myself from getting bored with one character, a lot of storys are built this way (maybe not as extreme as this) but from all of the reading I've done it feels natural. A big fight is coming, I am really excited about the next part and I will write it later today. Chack back for updates at like 12:30 or 1:00-ish if you're still awake. The reason Hinata has this new burst of power is explained, along with the ice thing.

Also, is there a place other than fanfiction.net where I can post this story? I just want the whole thing neat and tidy and in a row so it's easier for newcomers to catch up. I don't like the FF.net layout but is there a place wither on this forum or in a place like to post it all?


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

neko-sennin said:
			
		

> By the way, Brant, don't feel too bad about the delays; this past week or so has been one logistical nightmare after another for me, so I just finally got to catch up on your story.
> 
> Great work! (Later, I'm going to have to re-read the earlier chapters to see what connections I can find between Gaara's sidestory, and the main branch of it.) And there's nothing to be ashamed of about that last chapter; it still captured "NaruxHina" atmosphere perfectly. It's not often you see such a well-written hot-springs scene.
> 
> ...



Cool! A fan?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 30, 2006)

awesome update brant can't wait for more keep it coming and BTW i think with ur unqiue time-skip pre-skip thing is pretty cool Keep it coming!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, I'm a bastard. But I'm afraid that tension is one of the most important tools of a writer. You are probably going to be mad at me for this one, but not only am I slightly embarassed to be posting this in a non-adult forum, but I felt that when things finally got perfect something bad needed to happen. That's how real life is, bad things happen at the worst times. In fact I think this post might be me still being pissed off for my dad coming home too early when I was...ahem... loving my girlfriend. He didn't catch us or anything, but we saw his car and had to stop the fun.

But it's still a great post, there is a lot that goes on so if you have any questions, post them and I'll answer to the best of my ability...enjoy:



> Hinata slid the sheets off of the bed, her heart was beating into her throat.  The room was dark and she could barely see dim light create a silhouette of Naruto. He was taking off his sleeves, slowly and seductively. Knowing Naruto it was not purposefully seductive but Hinata still let the slow actions melt away her inhibitions.
> 
> She slid under the blankets, they were cold from sitting dormant in the room for hours, but once Naruto was in bed with her, the cold blankets were miniscule compared to his warm skin. She slipped off her kimono, all the while hearing Naruto’s breath become heavy. She reached her hand around him, pulling him even closer and letting their bare bodies feel the other’s heat. She began to kiss him, then everything went wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Losila' (Aug 30, 2006)

I liked it. Why did he have to interupt them, lol. Well you are right about something always going wrong, i just had a prome example of it, i was with my boy friend and then we started kissing when another girl walks out of his bedroom. I dumpped hiom right there. It was really good, you are a fantastic writer. Keep it up.


----------



## LenKun (Aug 30, 2006)

....brant you cut me to the core..... new chapter .... NOW


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 30, 2006)

Very very good 30000000/10


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, you're right, it does get kinda weird. But even so, RRRRRRRRR, ATOHI, YOU COCKBLOCK!!!!!


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanx for the ponits!


----------



## Naruka (Aug 30, 2006)

ah I was looking forward to Hinata and naruto getting it on stupid atohi. but hey it's still an awsome story so what was that snowflake thing and what are they planning to do too Naruto?


----------



## Galgum (Aug 30, 2006)

All these stories... so awesome.. and now yours. Great f-ing job man, I look foward to the next installment. =)


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

Hmm, but....... your story........


*Spoiler*: __ 



Knowing that Gaara is Kazekage and still has "one-tails" with him in the story, this happened before the latest chapter, somewhere after Naruto's return to Konoha after the time-skip, right? Or are you skipping ahead of the Manga and making conclusions, that Gaara will get his Bijuu back?


  I am not against your story, Brant Kogasu. I admire your brilliant skills, its just that my curiosity is strong on these matters. Just like what Corlock said,



			
				Corlock said:
			
		

> Brent, how far are you into the manga?  Although since you've gotten to the whole elemental chakra thing, you've gotta be past the Gaara arc.  Anyway, see below.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Aug 30, 2006)

Dude, ur writing skills are amazing. only thing that i see wrong is an extremely few amount of spelling errors, but nothing to freak out about. now if only naruto could see that in the series id be even happier. keep up the good work. new chapter please


----------



## sasukalover101 (Aug 30, 2006)

MORE uhh... plez


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 30, 2006)

Another great chapter, keep it up!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Hmm, but....... your story........
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Um, I think I already explained this but oh well, this arc is a little difficult to place, but it is right after naruto gets home from the timeskip. I am going to try to tie the lose ends at the end of the story, so it might be the winter before he get's home in the manga, and find a way to make my story fit, or I might just go with assuming Gaara is still a jinchuuriki, I mean, if you look at the manga, after the fight when gaara is saved he still uses the sand.




Just go with it and try not to let it bother you, I will do my best to make sense of this insanity.

Just out of curiosity, why was .:Naruto-Hinata:. banned? he/she only had one post and I didn't find it offensive at all. In fact, it was all compliments. Plus, he has a ton of neg reps, what did he/she do?


----------



## LenKun (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah that hinata naruto think confused me when I saw it too, I even checked his profile :\ earlier


----------



## Vanguard89 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hmm... Was it possible it was rep abuse?


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 31, 2006)

Hard to abuse rep of someone who hasn't earned the prilivage of giving rep points.  And since it was a new account with only 1 post, I doubt the person would have made a lot of enemies.  Maybe the IP address of the person matched a known banned account(s)?m  Or this person had made some really offensive posts that were deleted?

Nothing we can do, ignore it.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a short update, but I'm tired. Hm, I think this one might be a little dull, I re read parts of it (I don't feel like proof reading right now.) and it seems a lot more dry than my usual stuff. But it explains a lot. I really want to introduce another of my favorite characters next, plus there is one more of the heavenly four that I have to show you. I'll explain the heavenly four up to now. Atohi, host of the red vermillion bird, controls fire. Yasuo, host of the Black tortoise, controls water. Zheng He, I haven't introduced what beast he hosts, controls earth. And there was a blue character that fought Gaara and was in a flashback with Atohi who is a part of the team too. Each of the warriors is a guardian of a cardinal direction, north(Yasuo), east, south(Atohi), west and center(Zheng). It is based on chinese lore, I think I already mentioned it but I'm too tired to look it up. But as I was saying, I have to introduce one character, and explain more about the blue warrior (Including his name)

I'll post more later, goodnight.



> “Hinata-chan, I have another tale for you. But pay close attention, for within this tale lies hints of your destiny.” Yasuo spoke to a now especially attentive dark haired ninja, her white eyes were wide with curiosity and awe. Her destiny, even hidden from herself, was about to be revealed.
> 
> “You see, before I was a part of this team, I developed a technique of my own with my powers. I was studying the snow, as was a hobby of mine as a young ninja, and used my abilities to melt and re-form the crystals into new patterns and new sizes. It was originally a technique to create shuriken out of the snow, but it turned into so much more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 31, 2006)

nice updates so far...


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 31, 2006)

*disappointed* naruto and hinata were interupted But i love what ur writing keep it up!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hm, so Hinata's gonna learn a new jutsu huh. I hope it's as kick ass as the one she used on the bug filler arc.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 31, 2006)

Great Updates so far man keep it up but dam naruto hinata got interrupted dissapointed hme so sad but awesome update keep it coming! Must rep Brant!


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Brant I have been posting this fanfic on another fourm and of couse giveing you all the cedit and they love it.

Here a link so you can see
YOU'RE TWO HOURS LATE!


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 31, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> Just go with it and try not to let it bother you, I will do my best to make sense of this insanity.



OH. sorry. I didnt know that this was.... yeah.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 1, 2006)

7th Sword Man of the Mist, you are awesome! Thank you for taking your time to post my story, it is much appreciated!!! REPS FOR YOU!!! 

And Himura-san, worry not, there is no need for apologies. I would want an explanation too. 

There would be more story right now but I'm drop dead exhausted, 12 hour shift today and another tommorrow.


----------



## Heero (Sep 1, 2006)

wow this story is great, i jsut read all the chapters it took some time, but i gotta say man u sure can write and i can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Sep 1, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> 7th Sword Man of the Mist, you are awesome! Thank you for taking your time to post my story, it is much appreciated!!! REPS FOR YOU!!!
> 
> And Himura-san, worry not, there is no need for apologies. I would want an explanation too.
> 
> There would be more story right now but I'm drop dead exhausted, 12 hour shift today and another tommorrow.


They LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!and so do I so I must spead this fanfic across the world one fourm at a time!


----------



## LenKun (Sep 1, 2006)

roflcopter @ swordsman.....

nice line  spreading the naruto fanfics 1 forum at a time....priceless


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Sep 1, 2006)

Yay for updateness!Aww, but it was sad when they were seperated.They were having a moment!It was cute, but it was its a great story, the things you don't see comming like that is what make it so great!


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 1, 2006)

keep keep keep it coming yeah i also spread the word on other forums and told my family members they love it! Especially my cousins which are mostly girls!


----------



## Hakatsu (Sep 1, 2006)

I've never really been into Naruto x Hinata myself but your fanfic is shaping up to be a well worthy-to-read fanfic. Keep up the good work you seem to have a great talent in writing.


----------



## Ramentastic (Sep 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Brant Kogasu*                                             I was actually wondering if any of my readers are artists. I was in AP studio art last year but my skills are in traditional art and I want to get better at drawing anime style. If you have any tips for me, or if my story has inspired you to draw a scene, please let me know. I was thinking of making a sort of "Um... my Naru Hina fan fiction" advertisement for signatures. If someone wanted to (No pressure) draw something from the story and/or make a banner, I would appreciate it very much. It's just that I love hearing your feedback and I'm always looking for new readers so I wanted something in my signature that would grab some eyes and they'd check it out.


 
    I'm kinda good at drawing. there are definitely some places I need improvement on, but I'm not that bad at it. I'll post one of my best drawings on here later and you can tell me what you think. I just really want to do something to promote this great fan fic!!!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 2, 2006)

YOU ARE AWESOME!!! Thank you so much, I can't tell you how good it makes me feel that all of you like the story so much, and that you like it enough to draw for me. In return, I will attempt a drawing myself, and I will update tonight. I'll post soon-ish, after I get some ramen in my belly. By the way, Reps for my artist friend... as soon as the forums will allow me to rep you again.


----------



## LenKun (Sep 2, 2006)

lol, thats such a great line, made me laugh for like 10 minutes brant. I need some ramen. god I am a loser. going to get some beef ramen as well, than I will return for your almost undeniable perfect updated


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 2, 2006)

whoa u all got ramen too lol i just ate ramen for dinner nice pork chops *slurps* awesome more ppl coming to see it and more things added to this fanfic alrite!Can't wait for update!


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Funny. I just had ramen last night... I think everybody loves Ramen. Not Raymond.


----------



## Saintbeazt (Sep 2, 2006)

Very good fanfic i cant stop reading it.  

I like the way you described the earth country seems likes the rockies to me =P

<-- colorado native


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 2, 2006)

ok guys, I fell asleep at the keyboard. Anything I'd write would be crap anyway. I feel terrible but it's just not gonna happen tonight. I know I apologize a lot but I really hate it when I make promises that I don't keep, so I must bow my head to you in shame and beg you for forgiveness.

By the way, colorado native here too, what part? I'm from Highlands Ranch.


----------



## obvious (Sep 2, 2006)

Hmm i think this is a really good Fanfic keep it up and you might get a cookie


----------



## Saintbeazt (Sep 2, 2006)

Fort Collins


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 2, 2006)

Really, my girlfriend is going to CSU and hopefully I will next semester. Cool! Mmmmmmmm... cookie. Well, got to go to work, see ya.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 2, 2006)

it's alrite brant u take as much time as u need to wirte the next update its alrite i rather read something with better quality and wait longer than read some crap(altough w/e u write is not crap) and not wait at all


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Do whatever it takes to write good fanfic. Sleep, eat, whatever. We hold no grudges for fulfilling basic needs.


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 3, 2006)

I hold no grudges, but I still want to see more.  Take your time and please post soon.  I'm just kidding on wanting to see it before I leave Iraq.  Just take your time and think things through.  

Peace.


----------



## naruto sama (Sep 3, 2006)

omg!!!!!!!!!!!! That was awesome I love your work cant wait for next one


----------



## Ramentastic (Sep 3, 2006)

Sry it's taking so long to post that pic I talked about earlier. there has been a lot of interuptions  But I promise I'll get it in soon


----------



## Dragen (Sep 3, 2006)

im hooked i have to find out what happens next. Can't wait till the next update.


----------



## hunter268 (Sep 4, 2006)

um i just started reading this fanfic and its great. its the first one i have read but i was blown away


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Sep 4, 2006)

Must HAVE MORE!!!!*Jab needle in to arm*Crap I miss the vein


----------



## gaarabiju (Sep 4, 2006)

I just started reading this fan fic and Im gonna print it out to read it whenever I want But I want to know b4 I print it is there any  like sex scenes in it? I dun wanna get in trouble


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 4, 2006)

*Love it*

I anxiously wait ur next update. 




NEG REP ME!!!


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 4, 2006)

gaarabiju said:
			
		

> I just started reading this fan fic and Im gonna print it out to read it whenever I want But I want to know b4 I print it is there any  like sex scenes in it? I dun wanna get in trouble



Don't worry, it is clean. You are free to read as you like...

They make out, but that isn't in any way vulgar. So, read as you like, my friend, and enjoy Bryant's fanfic.

It is very good, and I recommend you print it all out tonight. 

Now. 

Right now. 

Don't Wait.

Do it now!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 5, 2006)

hey i just read all this stuff tonight and its best naru hina ive ever read so...make more..NOW!


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 5, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> hey i just read all this stuff tonight and its best naru hina ive ever read so...make more..NOW!



Don't try and rush his perfection.  He is doing a kick ass job and I wish he would keep it up.  This is one of the best stories I have heard yet.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Sep 5, 2006)

?I love you more than anything, even ramen.?  I loved that line, made me laugh .


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 5, 2006)

its been a while since and update.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 5, 2006)

i cant wait for a new one....i wish something like this would happen in the series, im worried naruto will never hook up with hinata


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 5, 2006)

awesome! i'm totally reading the next chap when it's out


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 5, 2006)

> " originally posted by *seijiro03*
> Don't try and rush his perfection. He is doing a kick ass job and I wish he would keep it up. This is one of the best stories I have heard yet."


__________________
fine ill try to be a little more patient but its too good to wait on so im sorry for rushing a "master of literature at work" not intending to kiss ass just being honest


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't kiss ass.  I just compliment those with a good choice of words.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, 300th post baby. Keep the story comin Brant, it's still as awesome as ever.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 6, 2006)

*seijiro03*


> I don't kiss ass. I just compliment those with a good choice of words.


 i dont mean that you kiss ass i was using that in context to me by saying that his story is awesome but that IM the one whos trying not to kiss ass


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Sep 6, 2006)

Its a great long story believe it.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Wow.*

Wow. Man I'm not usually one to gush, in fact I have a small tendency towards coming down on other peoples work, but this is really really good. I hope you get that feedback fast so you'll enter in the next to chapters.





I added this bit down here later but I posted the above after reading the first chapter/section only.


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 6, 2006)

Your fan fic is SOOOOOOOOO FRIIIIIIICKIN GOOOODAMMMMNNNNN AWWEEESSOOOOOMEEEEE, i'm almost crying.


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 7, 2006)

It's a good story.  There is the feedback, so wehre is the next chapter?


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh man, I don't know how much longer I can go without another chapter..... oh no, I think I'm going through another withdrawal .


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok, I can't stay silent anymore. This story is great. Your writing definately shows that you write other things as well. But I have to say, you've ruined Hinata. Not only have you taken away the best part of her, her shyness, what made her adorable and fun, but you've also taken away her characters querk, which also happens to be her shyness. Without this querk Hinata is just another character and has nothing besides her ninja style and her adoration of Naruto to set her aside from the other female characters. Basically, you've made her boring. But up until after the kiss GREAT job.


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 7, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Ok, I can't stay silent anymore. This story is great. Your writing definately shows that you write other things as well. But I have to say, you've ruined Hinata. Not only have you taken away the best part of her, her shyness, what made her adorable and fun, but you've also taken away her characters querk, which also happens to be her shyness. Without this querk Hinata is just another character and has nothing besides her ninja style and her adoration of Naruto to set her aside from the other female characters. Basically, you've made her boring. But up until after the kiss GREAT job.


WHAT?! Hinata's the bomb in this fanfic. and if she was shy forever then her and naruto'd never be together. I think her loss of shyness has improved her, and I'm going to say this again "this fan fic is the bomb!!!!!!!!!!" (idk if i've already said this or not)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 7, 2006)

*=/*

Ok, before I start, the reason I'm being negative is because no one else is and without some helpful criticism you'll never improve. But your good. I just think that you went way too fast with the naruhina romance part of it. You didn't use 'the chase' to it's full potential and so it will probably suffer for the rest of the story. Mostly you'll run out of 'them together' scenes for them to do. Of course, 'the chase' scenes you can reasonably soon are mostly unrealistic because of the character situation or they were already used by you in this story, in the manga, or the anime. Because of that I get why you finished it so quickly. It's just traditionally, and I'm not saying that the traditional way is the best way because its often not, the socail plot (in this case the NaruHina romance) pretty much doesn't climax like you did at the hot springs until a bit before/after or during the main plot. If you were going to make this fan fic novel size (which for a fan fic would probably be proportionally a series) things would be different. None of this means you did anything wrong. It just means that you need to keep the romance with them together still new, refreshing, and fun or it will get boring and the entire story will suffer.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 7, 2006)

@nintendofreak
I just like shy girls, that was my own personal fetish talking there. The other post though was purely writer to writer.


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 7, 2006)

oh, sorry, my bad


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 7, 2006)

Not at all.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 7, 2006)

happy birthday to me! 
Im 15
negative rep me for my present. lol anyway. update plxor


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 7, 2006)

why are we negative reping you for your birthday?


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm finally back, 



> Ok, before I start, the reason I'm being negative is because no one else is and without some helpful criticism you'll never improve. But your good. I just think that you went way too fast with the naruhina romance part of it. You didn't use 'the chase' to it's full potential and so it will probably suffer for the rest of the story. Mostly you'll run out of 'them together' scenes for them to do. Of course, 'the chase' scenes you can reasonably soon are mostly unrealistic because of the character situation or they were already used by you in this story, in the manga, or the anime. Because of that I get why you finished it so quickly. It's just traditionally, and I'm not saying that the traditional way is the best way because its often not, the socail plot (in this case the NaruHina romance) pretty much doesn't climax like you did at the hot springs until a bit before/after or during the main plot. If you were going to make this fan fic novel size (which for a fan fic would probably be proportionally a series) things would be different. None of this means you did anything wrong. It just means that you need to keep the romance with them together still new, refreshing, and fun or it will get boring and the entire story will suffer.



I know, I know, I was worried about that too. I rushed into things because this story is also my way of letting out stress because I miss my girlfriend so much. I wrote those things so I could experience some of the passion that I was missing so much in real life. In fact, I think in one of my older posts I mentioned that I screwed myself over by rushing into things.

I love her shyness, I like that about girls too. Unfortunately, she is not shy because the next inevitable event after shyness is eventual comfort. When a shy person reaveals his/her personal feelings more and more, he/she has a natural tendency to become more comfortable around the person they shared their feelings with. It is the normal flow of the human psyche, and I try to allow my characters to follow the most logical and reasonable path to make the story more believable. I haven't completely destroyed her shyness though, for there is still a level of public shyness that she has not yet developed a level of comfort with. I know it's not characteristic of Hinata right now, but I'm afraid that characters change throughout a story and that developement is what keeps their world moving. Plus, I laid a subtle irony inside the story, that under the strain of passion Hinata is less shy and more demanding, a shocking change of her normal role. This is another thing that bit me in the ass later, it pushed the romance to far and too fast.

well, I know Y'all are gettin' impatient, so here you go. Sorry but it's all I could do right now, I'm still a tired pup.



> When Naruto finally awoke, his world was filled with pitch black nothingness all around him. He tapped the ground sharply with his fist and the sound of the vibrations told him he was in a box of dense material that had no cracks or holes even for air. Naruto?s heart instinctively rose at the thought of suffocation, but at his next breath he realized the air was as fresh as if he were outside.
> 
> Despite the air, his claustrophobia led to panic and he formed a rasengan in his right hand and slammed it into the wall. ?Whatever you try, it wont work.? It was the dark voice of someone familiar, a voice Naruto hadn?t heard since?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramentastic (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, gaara's acting... normal. but I think that's how he acts in part 2, It's just most of the time he was fighting deidara. I can't wait until the next one!!! (great job on this one too!)


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh man, that was short but really sweet. It's nice to see Naruto and Gaara interacting normally. I'm still really curious of how your gonna explain why Gaara can't manipulate this sand.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, he kind of did explain why Gaara can't manipulate sand. Someone stronger fought and won for control of it. Or w/e. @ Brant's last response: Yeah I figured you would have already figured out most of that yourself. And yeah, I realize shy girls get over much of their shyness in these type of situations and I think your right for having her change. Just it would have been nice to see it happen, instead of going from naked kiss  to yeah now (some time later) shes over most of her shyness blah blah blah. I just like Hinata because her soft elements (being shy and sweet) and I think its why Naruto/Hinata romances are generally so cute/sweet/much fun. Oh, and sorry about the girl friend thing btw.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 8, 2006)

By the way I (just) put a copy of my own NaruHina FanFic in a new thread on  this forum. 
Eyeshield  thread


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice, thanx for the negatuve reps lol. went from -113 to -224. woot

@Brant: nice update shorter than the rest but good non the less. keep um coming buddy


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 8, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> Nice, thanx for the negatuve reps lol. went from -113 to -224. woot
> 
> @Brant: nice update shorter than the rest but good non the less. keep um coming buddy



Why do u wan't negative rep?


----------



## arithx (Sep 8, 2006)

Was one of the best stories that I have read about NaruxHinata, thank you for writing and give us more chapters ^_^


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 9, 2006)

yo sry have commented in a while have school and since i'm in a special program that's harder i'm fucked up so uh.... great update i thought the heavn;y four stay young for a long time


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 9, 2006)

ZOMG   This is soooo  awesome!!!!!!!    I can't wait till I can rep you again.  I will xfer every piece I have for another Chapter.  You now have me addicted even more.  This is like crack!  Please get them back together!!!


----------



## hunter268 (Sep 9, 2006)

permboyelroy said:
			
		

> i cant wait for a new one....i wish something like this would happen in the series, im worried naruto will never hook up with hinata


i really worried about that too thats why luv this fanfic


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 9, 2006)

Bryant Kogasu, you are a wizard at the Keyboard...

Awesome job with this update. Not too much, but just enough to keep me on the edge of my seat, thinking, "Wow... I wonder what will happen to the two of them..."

Great Job.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 9, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Why do u wan't negative rep?



Cuzz red is cooler than green. does that answer your question?


----------



## Dragen (Sep 9, 2006)

good update even if it was short, its got me on the edge of my seat i anxiously await the next one so i can find out what happens.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey, this question is a lil out of place in this thread but does Itachi's black flame steal souls or something?


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't think so, it just burns more than any other fire. Remeber how Jiraiya said don't touch it and he had to use a summoning scroll just to stop the fire. Hey, do you think we could get Tazmo to make a naru hina smiley? That'd be sweet, a little off topic but sweet none the less. Oh well, on to buisiness. I guess I owe you guys another update don't I?



> Ice that can’t melt, it was impossible. Hinata had been training for days and was now able to both create and manipulate ice, but there was some trick to this training that she could not master. The ice that she created was nothing but ice, it was water at a low temperature, it still had the properties of ice and one of those properties was melting at a certain temperature. It was even harder since Yasuo tampered with the fake sun to make it as hot as summer inside the cave.
> 
> Yasuo was napping under a tree, he was so carefree that it was hard to imagine him as a centuries old guardian with more power than a Hokage level ninja. But even despite his great knowledge, he refused to teach her how to use the power until she discovered the basics on her own. She sighed, looked down at the lake in front of her, and watched her reflection ripple. She was tired of this training, it was getting no where. She needed to go find Naruto, not waste her time on things that were so meaningless.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 10, 2006)

sup Brant, sorry I've been out But I've been stuck On Poetry. I hope there hasn't been to much trouble while I was away.


----------



## Just Another human (Sep 10, 2006)

i love ur fan fic keep it up! =D


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 10, 2006)

They should create a Brant Kogasu fanclub


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 10, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> They should create a Brant Kogasu fanclub



OMG. That is the best idea ever. lol. tell brant to send you a picture of him and just write the text "Brant Kogasu FC". lol Owned


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 10, 2006)

Yea, thats good. I dont have editor though


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hinata saving Naruto huh? I hope that doesn't damage Naruto's ego. Good chapter though, I hope Naruto will be the one to kill that fuckin leader guy.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 10, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> I don't think so, it just burns more than any other fire. Remeber how Jiraiya said don't touch it and he had to use a summoning scroll just to stop the fire...


K. Just itachifire's  link made me think. If it does steals souls then itachi has to be the one who kills oorchinaru (or however it's spelled). Unless of course they make the mistake of using the forth's technique again.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 10, 2006)

this "Yasuo" has cought my interst keep up the good work!!! though i wish you would have had at least a little caption of what happened to naruto...


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 10, 2006)

This fanfic just keeps getting better and better...


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 10, 2006)

lol that link...lol great stuff for the update i'll be gone in a 5 day trip camping so i won't be able to check on the fanfic i just hope i come back to awesome updates and if ur creating a Brant FC plz give a link to it cause i want to join!


----------



## Dragen (Sep 11, 2006)

Vanguard89 said:
			
		

> This fanfic just keeps getting better and better...



I agree, I does keep getting better and better.


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm going to request a Banner so we can Start the Bryant Kogasu FC. Anybody want to help me found this new FC?


----------



## Dragen (Sep 11, 2006)

Vanguard89 said:
			
		

> I'm going to request a Banner so we can Start the Bryant Kogasu FC. Anybody want to help me found this new FC?



Sure i will help found.


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 11, 2006)

Excellent!

Let us begin by Posting in the FC SubForum, and then we shall request a banner!

Onward, my legion of people who are in awe of Bryant Kogasu! Onward!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 11, 2006)

ill co-own!!!!11!!what are we gonna use for a banner(pic-wise)

@Dragen: you going negative rep also?


----------



## stalkingllama (Sep 11, 2006)

I was just browsing when I came across this topic, and I don't usually read fanfics but I thought "Hey, what the heck? I'm a NaruHina fan, let me give this fic a try." So I started to read, and I became hooked. I love the writing style (and the mastery of proper spelling and grammar, heh).

Anyway, I'd just like to give my support. You've done a great job with this fic, and I can't wait to read more! ^_^


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 11, 2006)

thank you all, and I've got some pictures coming if you want them (my senior pictures) In one of them I am in samurai garb, I know, I'm a geek. Well, I feel kind of weird being a fanclub, but if that's what you guys want I can at least show you my real face.


----------



## obvious (Sep 11, 2006)

A FC for this sounds awsome!!!!


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 12, 2006)

I wanna join. This fanfic is awesome!


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 12, 2006)

Heh, that pic of u in the Samurai garb is pretty cool. I never took any casual senior pics cuz I absolutely hate takin pictures. But takin the formal ones were cool, cuz I had 4 hot chicks dressin me up, and touchin me and shit........man that was an awesome day.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 12, 2006)

lol. temporary banner. untill someoen makes use a better banner


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 12, 2006)

As far as the FC goes, we are still in a holding pattern while we wait for one of the moderaters to approve of it...

So... Keep the ideas coming! And keep producing the Fanfic, Bryant!


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey, count me in, I wanna join! I thought there was already a Brant Kogasu FC, i just havent looked it up, so, well, HERE IT COMES!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 13, 2006)

dude...no offense but.. is there gunna be another post here?


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 14, 2006)

> dude...no offense but.. is there gunna be another post here?



I know, I know. A lot going on again. I am truly sorry that I can't produce an update daily, but with family work and my obligations to friends, I barely have time to sleep. Here you go guys:




> “I have to pee!” The loudmouth ninja screamed at the top of his lungs. His unanswered calls had been growing ever louder and ever more annoying with each passing moment, and even the patient Zheng He was starting to lose his nerve.
> 
> “Fine! I have listened to your whining all day and night and it is enough! You’re going to need to be blindfolded and I’ll warn you, I may ‘accidentally’ get sand in your eyes but that is the price you will pay for not going where I told you!”
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 14, 2006)

So, there was more to the plan then just breaking out huh. Man, that guy that keeps knockin Gaara out is startin to piss me off. I swear, I hope Naruto, Gaara and Hinata tear these people to shreds.


----------



## Corlock (Sep 14, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> I swear, I hope Naruto, Gaara and Hinata tear these people to shreds.



Oh they will, eventually.  That's the big word there, eventually.  I mean come on, two bjuu's, one Naruto with the Nine Tails Fox, the other Gaara, plus whatever Hinata is about to become, plus the butterfly guy with the fire wings.  Those four'll take out anyone who stands in their way, because Gaara, Hinata, and the Butterfly guy will out think them, and those three plus Naruto will outpower them.  That's just the facts of life.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 14, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> dude...no offense but.. is there gunna be another post here?



You can't rush art dude.

Hey, I just realized something. This story is mainly focusing on my top 3 favorite characters Naruto, Gaara and Hinata......
AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 14, 2006)

Man I love this fanfic.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 14, 2006)

that was funny when gaara owned him lol. nice update keep up the good work and damn real life for slowing down your fanfic. that is all


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 14, 2006)

Has this story been posted on fanfiction.net yet? If so, can someone give me the link or atleast the name?


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry for the confusion but the butterfly is actually a bird kind of like a phoenix. It is based on the legends of the five chinese elements and the creatures I have revealed so far are the vermillion bird "Zhu Que" (phoenix) who is the god of the south, inside of Atohi, and controls the ablilities of fire (Color: red)  and the black tortoise who is the god of the north, resides in yasuo, and controls water/ice (color: black)

I hope that clears up some confusion.

By the way, I don't like FF.net. I don't know why, but every time I posted there no one ever read my stuff, plus there is WAY to much yaoi for my taste. I'm not a yaoi basher but I hate it when only one out of twenty romance stories is about a strait couple.


----------



## Dragen (Sep 15, 2006)

Dammit you ended it just as it was really starting to get interesting. im gunna be one the edge of my seat until the next update.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 15, 2006)

hey yo guyz its been long but had a 5 day trip nice update nice and a link to the fc?


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm not sure how exciting this update is cause I'm very tired, but here goes nothing...



> Neji was told not to worry. He had never seen such a blatant disregard of a missing ally before in his life as a ninja. When Sasuke was taken away, they sent a team of five of the best genin that the village had to offer, then support ninja were sent from the sand country. But the one ninja who had changed the whole world with his strong views and even stronger determination was gone and nobody seemed to care. He was walking towards Tsunade’s office, there was something that she knew that no one else knew, and he intended to find out.
> 
> “Why haven’t you sent help?”
> 
> ...


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I decided to draw a scetch of the "guy in blue" who I will reveal to you as Suoh. I will color it in later, but I thought you might like to see one of the characters I have invented so far. I'll have the rest up when I feel like drawing them.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice update! and also sweet drawing, u have mad skillz


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Dude you're so cool.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

ant wait to see the Brant Kogasu FC! (or if its there already i didnt see it in the member fc's so...)


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 17, 2006)

Alright, looks like Neji's involved in this story now. I was always a fan of the Naruto/Neji friendship.

Pretty cool drawing, a hell of alot better than I can draw anyway.


----------



## Just Another human (Sep 17, 2006)

nejis awesome!
I love this fic


----------



## Dragen (Sep 17, 2006)

Can't wait for the next update. i want to see what kind of role Neji plays.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 17, 2006)

ok...it looks like you are at least as good as me at drawing...probably better! plus u have mad story writing skills *jelous* lol

i love the length and quality of this story, im loving it!!!!


----------



## Nee-Chan (Sep 17, 2006)

OH MY GOD, I LOVE YOU! =D
Heh ^^'
You're story is awesome! and you're really good at drawing also! I basically only draw the heads xDD
But, yeah, you're story rocks =)


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

Brant is like a writing god!! if i dont get an update soon i mite commit suicide!!!


----------



## Omni (Sep 19, 2006)

Brant...I think I hate you.  This story is entirely too good, and I have no patience whatsoever .

God, keep going.  One little request though...if you could like...come up with a conclusion soon...please, I beg of you man!  This shit is just too good, and having to wait for more...argh!

HATE YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 19, 2006)

Omni said:
			
		

> Brant...I think I hate you.  This story is entirely too good, and I have no patience whatsoever .
> 
> God, keep going.  One little request though...if you could like...come up with a conclusion soon...please, I beg of you man!  This shit is just too good, and having to wait for more...argh!
> 
> HATE YOU SO MUCH!



Ugh, how many times do I have to say this before people get it.

YOU CAN'T RUSH ART  !!!!!!


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 19, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Ugh, how many times do I have to say this before people get it.
> 
> YOU CAN'T RUSH ART  !!!!!!


Totally agree with you.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 19, 2006)

i know you cant but i just cant help it. I come home hoping theres an update but oh well. he'll update when he can i guess


----------



## Omni (Sep 19, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Ugh, how many times do I have to say this before people get it.
> 
> YOU CAN'T RUSH ART  !!!!!!



I understand that dude, I was being (mostly) faceteous.  Basically just a playful expression of frustration.  It's a GREAT story, and I'm just itching for more.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 19, 2006)

great update brant and dun rush him i've been wit this guy since the 4th page!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 19, 2006)

ive been from 1st!!! OWNT lol. yea but still even if his updates take a few days or weeks they are worth it!!


----------



## DannyG (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I just read through everything you have written so far and may I say this
*THIS IS THE BEST FF EVER* (so far) it's so good it makes me want to cry 
keep up the great writing


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 19, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> *THIS IS THE BEST FF EVER* (so far) it's so good it makes me want to cry



it is isn't it? And Brant does such a good job incorporating other characters of the Naruto world...

-digital_venom


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 20, 2006)

Omni said:
			
		

> I understand that dude, I was being (mostly) faceteous.  Basically just a playful expression of frustration.  It's a GREAT story, and I'm just itching for more.



Well when you put it that way, I have to agree with you. I do wish we could get a new chapter every day, but then it's end up sucking cuz Brant'd be rushed.


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 20, 2006)

*awaits New updates....*


----------



## Omni (Sep 20, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Well when you put it that way, I have to agree with you. I do wish we could get a new chapter every day, but then it's end up sucking cuz Brant'd be rushed.



Oh, I agree.  If you rush something like this, it loses the exact thing that makes it as great as it is.  But that doesn't stop me (and many others, I'm sure) from feverishly anticipating the next installment.  In some perfect alternate dimension, I'm sure that Brandt could write this all up in a few seconds and we'd all be in awe, but unless Kakashi sends us there, we'll just have to wait I guess. 

That doesn't stop me from hating Brandt for enticing me with this story and then expecting us to wait for it!  GRRRR!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 20, 2006)

lol all we can do it wait till brant gets bored of reallife and seeks comfort with us Lol


----------



## LenKun (Sep 20, 2006)

I want another bath Brant-kun


----------



## Nee-Chan (Sep 20, 2006)

lmao, yeah
*steals fun from Brants real life*
Now he shall have to write more!
Mwahahahahahah! >=D
I did nothing, I swear 0=)


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 20, 2006)

A bath???  Any nekkid girls around??? =)

Good thing comes to those who wait.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 21, 2006)

U guyz make me laugh when i read ur comments (in a good way) Reps for all! Well the ppl who ican't rep today i'll rep tmr!


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 21, 2006)

yes we're very dirty... another bath please? then a shower and a massage? dinner would be nice too...


----------



## 7th Sword Man of the Mist (Sep 21, 2006)

The Bandai-fourm is still loving it anyways MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 22, 2006)

wow.... hmm sleep with naruto   lololol i think im becomin jiriaya


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 22, 2006)

ohhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooo im becoming jiriaya


----------



## Omni (Sep 22, 2006)

And btw, I don't actually hate brandt.  Damned people taking things too seriously!  I put the smilies there for a reason!


----------



## Nee-Chan (Sep 22, 2006)

lmao
oh no! it's not good to turn in to Jiriaya! =O
and of course you don't hate him! You can never hate such an awesome writer! =D
heh


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Sep 22, 2006)

All of you are a bunch of perverts and are turning into mini-me's of Jiraiya

...

But still a bath with naruto...................*squeels like a crazy fangirl*


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 22, 2006)

Leonhart_Strife said:
			
		

> All of you are a bunch of perverts and are turning into mini-me's of Jiraiya



No white hair here but I can arrange it  I'd prefer blue hair though.



> But still a bath with naruto...................*squeels like a crazy fangirl*



The 12 year old boy wouldn't be much to look at.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 22, 2006)

Wilykat said:
			
		

> The 12 year old boy wouldn't be much to look at.



Actually, this story is set in the time-skip, so he's 15 1/2........what the hell am I doing?


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Sep 23, 2006)

Wilykat said:
			
		

> The 12 year old boy wouldn't be much to look at.



Im talking about when he's older the 12 year old Naruto can go to hell


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 23, 2006)

More later... so tired.



> Hinata was exhausted. Her new task was to create the now summer hot cave into a blizzard using nothing but the water in the air. She could condense it to a point, but usually the water she condensed was no more than a teaspoon of water, and even then it was warm. It took so much of her energy that she was having a hard time standing, the only thing that kept her going was the still solid ice statue of her beloved Naruto sitting in the grass in front of her.
> 
> Yasuo was inside the castle looking for recipes in the library, he knew that during this stage of the training she had all of the necessary skills that it took to learn more of her ability, so he became occupied with one of his lesser used talents: cooking. Though it was nice to come back to a delicious meal after hours of strenuous training, she wished that he was here giving her pointers instead of leaving her to her own demise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 23, 2006)

..........woah, Hinata's scary .

So, Naruto dying. Is that a foreshadow of what's to come? Or was the just something to help Hinata move along in her training?


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 23, 2006)

good job keep on the updates!!!!!good job !~!~!~!~!


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice!  Looks like Hinata would need to control her temper next time.


----------



## LenKun (Sep 23, 2006)

ima go get some ramen, nice update smexy boy


----------



## Dragen (Sep 23, 2006)

that update was awesome. i cant wait for the next one.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 23, 2006)

Keep it up Brant!!!!!


----------



## Heero (Sep 23, 2006)

wow that was a crazy update, nice job


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Sep 23, 2006)

wow! cool i luv it

update soon


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 23, 2006)

SMEXY UPDATE!!! more plz, really awesome, i cud live of the stuff


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 23, 2006)

how could u not live off this stuff? Its like cocaine to a addict u just want so much u'll even get it illgegally!!!!


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

.....still waiting for update


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 23, 2006)

acid said:
			
		

> .....still waiting for update



His updates usually take about a little under a week, so I wouldn't hold your breath. But every once in a while he's pretty fast.


----------



## seijiro03 (Sep 24, 2006)

zomg i can't wait for the update!!!  by the way, i'm back in the us.


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 24, 2006)

This FF is so fukcin awesome


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 24, 2006)

Short, but faster than my usual update. I hope you are not displeased but if you think about it, it is a larger quantity just seperated over several blocks. 

I will do my best to get another upadate soon. I have some days off coming up and whatever time I don't spend being with my girlfriend or working out college stuff I will try to get in an update.

Be careful, here comes the fun...



> The mist was thick, the deafening roar of the waterfall was enough to throw Neji’s senses through a loop. This was the location on the map, the same location of the fateful battle between the two titan genin, Naruto and Sasuke. Neji had been looking around for ages but still saw no sign of the ninja with red chakra, even with the advanced sight of his bloodline.
> 
> He jumped to the top of the statue representing the first Hokage, looking down at the remnants of the battle that took place. Even after all this time, the damage looked fresh, as if the scars in the mountain had been inflicted just moments before. It was the first time Neji had seen it, and he was shocked to think that his two friends could be this powerful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh boy, this shit's startin to get pretty deep. Nice update,  even if it was short as hell .


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 24, 2006)

Its not quantity its quality and that was a fine example of it!


----------



## Dragen (Sep 24, 2006)

That was an awesome update.


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 24, 2006)

Damn this FF is so hella awesome


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 24, 2006)

man i want to  make a good fanfic but dont have any ideas


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 24, 2006)

keep it up brant! reps again for u! YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Vanguard89 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice, bryant...


----------



## LenKun (Sep 24, 2006)

brant just seems to have a enless amount of jizz worthy fiction skillz lol :\ good updates


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey guys, I am only writing small parts for now, I will hopefully get back into the longer posts soon. It is just easier for me to get little bits done at a time with my current schedule.



> Neji was selected for this elite team. All this talk about potential to learn seemed far fetched, wouldn?t someone choose the most experienced warriors on a mission of this level? It seemed crazy that a few weeks of training would make a difference against men who made Naruto?s famed battle look like a joke. But there they were, eating under a tree chatting and getting to know this stranger. He stood there with Hatake Kakashi, the legendary copy ninja, and the always lazy but frighteningly brilliant Shikamaru.
> 
> ??and it was unbelievable, there were three of the most beautiful women I?d ever seen and it was a genjutsu. I wasn?t fooled but I still cried for a week after having to break the jutsu. Ow!? Neji stifled a chuckle as Atohi sharply punched himself in the temple, ?Ok fine, I?ll introduce you. I shouldn?t after you hit me like that though!? He once again hit himself in the head. ?Ouch! I guess I should introduce you to my partner Zhu Que, the goddess of the south, before she gives me permanent brain damage.? Wings shot from Atohi?s back and slowly emerged into a beautiful phoenix like bird. The bird covered itself in its own wings and when it once again spread its wings was taken place by a beautiful woman in what could only be explained as the clothing of a goddess.
> 
> ...


----------



## LenKun (Sep 26, 2006)

dun dun dun, and the plot thickens..... nice chapter once again.....you never cease to amaze me


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 26, 2006)

Ah yes, the famous "this might kill you" line. Man, this just keeps gettin deeper and deeper.


----------



## Dragen (Sep 26, 2006)

That is so very cruel of you to end it on a cliff hanger like that. I'm gunna be on the edge of my seat until the next update. I hope it is soon, i don't want to fall out of my chair.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 27, 2006)

i love it:the classical line"say ur goodbye's if u fail u die" Good job!!!!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmmm... that is the color scheme. I need some help on anime style shading though, cause I'd probably try something that works in traditional art that would only make the drawing look worse.


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 28, 2006)

i wish i could draw as well as you


----------



## Treima (Sep 29, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Ok, before I start, the reason I'm being negative is because no one else is and without some helpful criticism you'll never improve. But your good. I just think that you went way too fast with the naruhina romance part of it. You didn't use 'the chase' to it's full potential and so it will probably suffer for the rest of the story. Mostly you'll run out of 'them together' scenes for them to do. Of course, 'the chase' scenes you can reasonably soon are mostly unrealistic because of the character situation or they were already used by you in this story, in the manga, or the anime. Because of that I get why you finished it so quickly. It's just traditionally, and I'm not saying that the traditional way is the best way because its often not, the socail plot (in this case the NaruHina romance) pretty much doesn't climax like you did at the hot springs until a bit before/after or during the main plot. If you were going to make this fan fic novel size (which for a fan fic would probably be proportionally a series) things would be different. None of this means you did anything wrong. It just means that you need to keep the romance with them together still new, refreshing, and fun or it will get boring and the entire story will suffer.



Amen, brother!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm sick of making these boring updates, but I am trying to get something on the page instead of a week of nothing. If my latest chapters feel a bit dry it's only because I'm exhausted and is in no way a reflection of a declination in my writing quality. When I finally get a full nights sleep and have some time I'll make a sweet actiony sexy emotional and interesting update for the pleasure (ahem) of the audience.



> Hinata was still not in complete control, she kept seeing that image in her head and getting hysterically emotional. If it weren?t for Yasuo, the cave and Konoha?s legacy would be buried in rubble, probably along with herself. It was an unexpected turn for the worse, she had to backtrack in her training to see why her emotions were so fragile, and why she constantly returned to that disturbing mental image of Naruto.
> 
> Now Yasuo was training her with all of his attention instead of letting her discover her powers on her own. Her exercises were now to try and form the ball of water and attempt to see the image so he could translate its meaning and try to see how it had such power over her. The training had so far only shown them one thing, that she only saw the image when she was past her limits and she was almost ready to pass out. When she got to the point of exhaustion, and anger would take over her and her power was temporarily limitless.
> 
> ...


----------



## LenKun (Sep 29, 2006)

I love hinata, if she was real I would today be flirting with her EVERY day. I would be like a chouji shaped Kiba XD


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, I guess it's safe to say that Yasuo is a supporter of this couple. Nice to also know that Hinata is needed this time around, like in the scent bug arc.


----------



## Dragen (Sep 29, 2006)

To put it simply, this fic kicks a lot of ass.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 29, 2006)

obvouisly it kicks ass qht else? Keep on updating and when's the next sexy "scene"? Continue supoorting Brant Reps for all! And definatly REPS FOR BRANT FOR HIS AWESOME SKILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 30, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> obvouisly it kicks ass qht else? Keep on updating and when's the next sexy "scene"? Continue supoorting Brant Reps for all! And definatly REPS FOR BRANT FOR HIS AWESOME SKILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that that scene isn't gonna come until after the battle. But as long as the actions good, it's fine by me .


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 30, 2006)

Man this is such a good fic. The story making is great. Still, people who post in my threads say that mine is better, mostly because I go more heavily and differently with the  scenes and cause they think you rushed the romance. You did, it's dangerous to have Hinata get Naruto (not the other way around) that early in the story. But that doesn't make this one worse then mine. The fact that you've managed/been willing to work with it is (i hate this word) comendable (it just sounds soooooo formal, but i'm to lazy to think/look up another word that means the same thing). No one ever does that part of the romance, and that you're trying is awsome. I plan to do the same sort of thing in one of my original works. (wayyyyyyy later than now, like 6 books /10ish years from now   ) The main problem with romance stories is they end when the chase ends/the guy gets the girl/girl gets the guy etc. I also think that you do a much better job of focusing on the actual romance stuff and so far while I just have banked on the  element of it. Though most of my fics are seriously short next to yours and I just haven't gotten to that part in any of them yet. I just thought I should post that before I get to read any more bull about how my lazy fics are better than yours.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought of something to keep the romance alive, but it would have to happen after I'm done. I was thinking of taking this fic when I'm completely finished and editing the crap out of it. I expect that it will be a while until it's actually done, but by that time my writing will be much better, and I'll be able to change a lot of the things that I don't like about this story (Rushing the romance being top on the list.) Remember that this is my first (successful) fanfic so all of this has been new to me. I've learned a lot about writing from this and that was kind of the point of making it in the first place. I want to write a fantasy novel later on in life and this is just a stepping stone for me.

Not to say that this story isn't fun, I'm just not taking it as seriously as I would my novel. Kind of like how homework is just practice, so is this. But I promice that I am still doing this at the best of my ability and won't give up on it even when the going gets tough.

By the way, I will have to read your stories. If people like your stories more I can probably learn a lot from them, but it'll have to wait until I get some more time on my hands.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 1, 2006)

wow ur going to write a novel???Amazing ur really serious about being a wiriter?Expressing ur passion and using it in the form of fanfic romance and the shy relationip(or not so shy) of naruto and hinata and using it as a stepping stone in ur career? Well if u do move on and write a novel be sure to tell me where i can get a copy!


----------



## LenKun (Oct 1, 2006)

Dude, like seriously I am a guy. But I am a sucker for any type of fluff in a story, which was what drew me to this story. The first bath OMG OMG OMG. I like your style of writing. iT makes me aspire to become better at my writing skills.


----------



## LenKun (Oct 1, 2006)

I seriously could care less about run on sentenses and what not, as long as its a bath or more XD


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

LenKun said:
			
		

> I seriously could care less about run on sentenses and what not, as long as its a bath or more XD


I'd like to say that I can agree. But it bugged me so much that I had to fix it myself.  Besides, he can make it even better.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 1, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:
			
		

> I thought of something to keep the romance alive, but it would have to happen after I'm done. I was thinking of taking this fic when I'm completely finished and editing the crap out of it. I expect that it will be a while until it's actually done, but by that time my writing will be much better, and I'll be able to change a lot of the things that I don't like about this story (Rushing the romance being top on the list.) Remember that this is my first (successful) fanfic so all of this has been new to me. I've learned a lot about writing from this and that was kind of the point of making it in the first place. I want to write a fantasy novel later on in life and this is just a stepping stone for me.
> 
> Not to say that this story isn't fun, I'm just not taking it as seriously as I would my novel. Kind of like how homework is just practice, so is this. But I promice that I am still doing this at the best of my ability and won't give up on it even when the going gets tough.
> 
> By the way, I will have to read your stories. If people like your stories more I can probably learn a lot from them, but it'll have to wait until I get some more time on my hands.



This is just me, but I think you'd be an excellent novelist. Your writing is very detailed, and your vocabulary is fuckin through the roof.

Anyways, hope to get another update soon, keep up the awesome work Brant .


----------



## gaarabiju (Oct 1, 2006)

holy shit I figured out how many pages this thing is...88 pages :shrooms


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow. 

This is a VERY good fanfic. Hopefully it will all end with a happy ending.  

NaruHina<3

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Corlock (Oct 3, 2006)

btw I'm still reading Brant, and it's still excellent.  Keep up the good work.  Can't wait to see how it all turns out, and don't worry too much about the romance.  It may have moved a little too fast, but I think it also worked given the situations the characters were in.  It didn't seem totally unnatural, and that's far more important than anything else.  Remember, these are teenagers you're writing about, they fall in and out of love faster than you can say pretty much anything.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 3, 2006)

man this fic is so good kinda makes you wana cry  snif snif


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 3, 2006)

Emotional fic really, nice plot, good detail, good job ^_^


----------



## Vanguard89 (Oct 4, 2006)

I may not have posted for a while, but that doesn't mean that haven't been keepin' up with the storyline.

By the way, nice job with this Fanfic, Brant. You continue to build on what was already wonderful. Can't wait for the next update.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 6, 2006)

Good job Brant keep this FF up keep the updates coming *squeal* just thinking about it!!!!!!!!


----------



## LenKun (Oct 6, 2006)

XD, I am sooo bored


----------



## Vance (Oct 6, 2006)

I love it.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 8, 2006)

man  im still thinking about  i want another bath lol man i think im turning into miroku or jiraiya


----------



## DannyG (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice updates, keep up the good work


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 8, 2006)

Common Brant Update!!!!!!


----------



## LenKun (Oct 9, 2006)

Thats my line ninetailednaruto =p lol, I think I said that a while back aswell XDCX


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 9, 2006)

omg i wish brant get another bath scene if only they weren't interrupted before dam those 2~!!!!!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 9, 2006)

Brant, just to let u know that im in the CIA and i will hunt u down and kill you if theres no update soon!!!!!!lol


----------



## LenKun (Oct 9, 2006)

ima +rep you naruto-hinata if you threaten my Brant-kun again!!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 10, 2006)

lol i'll even drop a a-bomb on w/e country he's from to get an update(hope its america)!!!


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 10, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:
			
		

> man  im still thinking about  i want another bath lol man i think im turning into miroku or jiraiya


I think we all want another bath scene lol


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 10, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> Brant, just to let u know that im in the CIA and i will hunt u down and kill you if theres no update soon!!!!!!lol



Okay, let's try to cut Brant some slack here dude. I mean after all, he has a life.


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 10, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Okay, let's try to cut Brant some slack here dude. I mean after all, he has a life.


Yeah, and we don't


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm so sorry. It has been a while since the last update but the last week has been SUPER hectic. 

I hate to say it but HinaJunkie713, your posts are extremely condescending. I never once said that I was the best writer in the world and I never expect to be. I do this for fun and while I appreciate positive criticism, I feel that you are trying to one-up me in the fanfic world. I have no intentions of fighting anyone, I don't care if you think you're a better writer than I am, but I don't appreciate the way that you talk down to me. Maybe you are a better writer, I don't care if you are, but I am years ahead of you in being a decent and respectful human being.

Anyway, an update will be up in a little while. Sorry again for the delay.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Oct 10, 2006)

From here on I will be going into each individual training method, as well as touching bases with Hinata's struggle with her self control, and Naruto's struggle with his boredom of being locked up (Naruto is with Gaara so that update will have both of those characters). Plus, who snuck into the secret training session, just wait and find out. (That sounded like a commercial *Shudders*)



> ‘I knew it,’ Shikamaru thought to himself as he watched the world around him warp and deform itself, ’all women are so troublesome, especially the beautiful ones.’ Zhu Que, the goddess and gaurdian of the south, was about to unveil the elite teams special mode of training. She told them that to truly take advantage of the time given, she would have to take them to the place that she called home, whatever that meant. All Shikamaru knew was that her “home” had the spiritual pressure of at least ten hokage level ninja and that he was out of breath just trying to stand.
> 
> When the world finally stopped distorting itself, he was standing on a block of earth floating amidst dark green and red clouds. There were many other such blocks of earth and each of them seemed to be floating according to its own idea of gravity. Some of the earth had plant-like organisms of an alien quality. They looked the same as the plants in his reality but instead of having colors and textures, they emitted a soft blue light.
> 
> ...


 I finally updated


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 10, 2006)

WOAHHHHH . This world sounds visually stunning, wish I could see it.

Too bad Shika didn't recieve this kind of training in the main story, or else he would've owned Hidan completely.


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 10, 2006)

Man Brant you're soo cool


----------



## LenKun (Oct 10, 2006)

well, even though you were talking about not beind better I still think you are better, and less of a e-thug, which makes me like you all the more brant-kun.
you are the best writer, dont sell your self short XD <3


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 10, 2006)

they are gonna pwn them if they are 100 times stronger they are gonna PWN ppl REPS for brant to finally update!!!


----------



## LenKun (Oct 11, 2006)

Brant-kun reminds me of Rock Lee, strong,kind,and SUPER AMAZING AT WRITING FAN FICS w00t


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm Still A pretty big noob at forums, srry if this ends up in a place where i didn't mean it too.... ne way, Brant ure so cool!! the fan fic is awesome! my grandpa died about a week ago, so i read the really cute scenes from ure story to make me feel better, keep up the good work!! and never stop what ure doing!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 11, 2006)

its ok....sry to u but reading brant's FF really made me feel better when i was down but ur not really noob if u say ur noob only real noobs spam and say they are not noobs


----------



## chishio-kun (Oct 11, 2006)

I am a real noob, the noob of the whole fics, teh official noob


----------



## LenKun (Oct 11, 2006)

lol, I WANT A BATH SCENE, possibly inplace for naruto put me in there


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 12, 2006)

lol u perverted kids and ur sic dreams lol j/k but a bath scene would be appreciated Reps for lenkun for reminding me of the bath scenes(i will rep tmr used all today)


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 13, 2006)

Someone make a bath scene FC!!!  Preferably open bath type with no Jiraiya!


----------



## kYdizzle (Oct 13, 2006)

all i can say is... WOW
really good plot, twists that blow the mind, base that can't be beat (NaruHina)

i had no idea what to label your fanfic on my sig, so i used the thread name
(i hope ppl look at the Author name, as i would not want to credited to this story, it is WAY better than anything i could ever think of.)

anyway just think of yourself first and don't waste yourself away to please simple folks like me. i can wait. continue this amazing FF.


----------



## LenKun (Oct 13, 2006)

rofl Kydizzle, i read all of those fan fics XD


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 13, 2006)

lenkun you beat me to it  but still i want another bath


----------



## dayside (Oct 13, 2006)

OMG!!!! this is like awesome!!! u are the greatest writer ever!!! i love this fiction....!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 13, 2006)

who WOULDN'T like this FF?(BTW i reped u lenkun)


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 14, 2006)

yo how do you put the buttons on your sig


----------



## kYdizzle (Oct 14, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:


> yo how do you put the buttons on your sig



*Spoiler*: __ 



highlight waht you want then use the SP tab on the panel 
but i am a noob to forums and that is all i know 
i wish i knew how to put your own sentence in front, rather than it say SPOILER


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Oct 14, 2006)

kYdizzle said:


> i wish i knew how to put your own sentence in front, rather than it say SPOILER



*Example:*


*Spoiler*: _example_ 





all you do is put an equal sign and then put what you wan to say

hope this helps!! XD


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 14, 2006)

ok thanks kydizzle


----------



## kYdizzle (Oct 14, 2006)

Leonhart_Strife said:


> *Example:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _example_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _example_ 





yeah thanks w00t for noobs lol


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 15, 2006)

guyz pm each other about it this has nothing to do wit the FF


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 15, 2006)

sorry bout that but needed to know felt left out lol but keep up the good work i love this fanfic


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 15, 2006)

any1 noe when Bratn's gonna update cause i can't wait dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Oct 16, 2006)

> any1 noe when Bratn's gonna update cause i can't wait dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well... how does right now sound?



> “I’m just lucky that he’s letting you control the sand.” Naruto rested his head on his hand and stared off mindlessly into an empty corner of the room. “I’d be totally brain dead from boredom right now.” Gaara, however, was deep in concentration. Naruto looked at Gaara, trying to get his attention but gave up as his stoic friend payed him no attention. “Fine, don’t listen to me, see if I care. It’s not like we are stuck as cellmates or anything. Seriously, you make this whole imprisonment thing so awkward.”
> 
> Naruto stood up, walked in a small circle, then decided to sit back down. There was nowhere to go anyway, he might as well talk to his brick wall of a friend. “So, I used to have a big crush on this girl, Sakura. You remember, the pink haired whiny girl.” Naruto sighed at the unmoving emotions of his sand ninja comrade, “So anyway, I am kind of confused about it. I think I might love Hinata, but I’m afraid of what feelings might be there when I go home and see Sakura. I guess I’ll cross that road when I come to it.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Kon (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, I read most of it.  I still have more to read but.. you better write more.  If you don't have more written in 24 hours I'll start writing it myself.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Oct 16, 2006)

OK, for those who wanted some bath scene stuff, I'm sorry. I am not at a place in the story where I can introduce another of my favorite scenes. However, I don't want to leave you high and dry so...



Very very scetchy, I need to work on it and ink it and a bunch of stuff, but I wanted to show you my progress. I want to update again on the story but I'm not in the right mood, hopefully I will be sooner than later.


----------



## LenKun (Oct 16, 2006)

lol, that update was sooooooooooo filler and you know it XD, but I liked the chess part, rofl, and naruto's complete density


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 16, 2006)

LMFAO!!!! Ahhhhh, nothin like a little Naruto/Gaara banter. Somethin I'd really like to see in the series.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah, it was fun to write too. And this wasn't a filler, it was a much needed calm after all of the action recently (Plus, I wasn't in a very actiony mood so...) I wanted to get back to our main character anyway, leaving him out of his own story would be like serving a chicken dish without chicken. Oh well, I will hopefully get another thing to you soon, I've got some time to kill. Don't expect anything though, I can't garantee that I will like what I write and I might not post it.


----------



## Kon (Oct 17, 2006)

You should extend your ideas more.  You seem to somewhat just give us a peek at your ideas and shut the door in a hurry.  I think you should spend a little more time and give it a little more thought, then write a longer, more descriptive update.  Also.. HURRY.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 18, 2006)

I can only say one thing, unleash the mechs! "Destroy all homo sapians!" Seriously, good job! That was hilariously random that Naruto is talking until Gaara makes him look like a moron by beating him and making him admit that he is annoying to have to listen too 24/7.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 18, 2006)

yo crazy and mad funny Brant oh my garra is like wht u say bout my eyebrows but is it weird for naruto just spilling all his secrets at garra at once, even though they are great friends? Well REPS for u for mad funny update!


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 18, 2006)

Now Gaara has blackmail to use against Naruto, knowing him, he'll definitely want Naruto to do him a favor, muhahahah.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 18, 2006)

maybe sumthing to get gaara a girl? LOL or ask naruto help on ladies


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Oct 19, 2006)

This update with Naruto spilling his guts is just his way of dealing with solitary confinmet (which it basically is even with Gaara there). One of the best things about Naruto's character is his wild reactions to things. Think of a super talkative person not being able to say anything for days, especially because Gaara never even reacts to what Naruto says and Naruto isn't used to being ignored. Even in the academy he was a class clown.



> You should extend your ideas more. You seem to somewhat just give us a peek at your ideas and shut the door in a hurry. I think you should spend a little more time and give it a little more thought, then write a longer, more descriptive update. Also.. HURRY.



I know, but usually when I update I don't write too much. I have very little time on my hands and these updates are pretty hard to get to. When I finally get to them I end it quickly because (No offense guys) this story is not the priority in my life right now. When I have more time and am taking writing classes in college, I will definitely update with more updates that are higher quality too. I'm really just using the forums as a medium to improve my writing abilities anyway, so when I can apply what I learn in college I will use this a ton probably. 

Also, try to be patient, this is just a very long rough draft. I am probably going to turn this into a fanfic novel and I will make everything flow and be WAY better than it is now. When I get all of the ideas out, I'll review the whole thing and make an online novel out of it for you, my friends, to read in its beautiful entirety. But until then you will have to make due with the first baby step towards this stories glorious future.

P.S. in my last post I said I might update. Be glad I didn't because the post would've sucked total balls!


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 19, 2006)

So when u eventually redue this story when it's over, are you gonna like add some extra shit in? Cuz I hate re-makes that are the same damn thing.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 19, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> So when u eventually redo this story when it's over, are you gonna like add some extra shit in? Cuz I hate re-makes that are the same damn thing.



That's what he just said. In the hands of a dedicated writer (and Brant's already proven to us that he is, just by keeping this up for as long as he has in spite of his schedule), the difference between first and second drafts can be nothing short of radical. Especially in terms of storytelling, character development, and the flow of the plot.

There was a story I wrote when I was in high school, and worked on off and on through my first couple years of college. The original draft is crap, not even worth anyone's time. But in the last few years, I've gone back to it, rewriting it from scratch. In the meantime, I've written the Book of Hondo and several short stories, but I always come back around to this series. All I use the original draft for is notes, otherwise I've literally been rewriting some four-hundred pages (word-processed) of story, and it reads like it was written by an entirely different person. In a sense, it is, because the person writing this version has about a decade more experience than the one who started the first version.

Of course, that one is still nowhere near ready for a broader reading audience, but the point I wish to make is that, if Brant Kogasu goes back when he's done and refines what he's written here, he really will have nothing short of a novel when he's done.

Keep up the good work, Brant!


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Oct 19, 2006)

"turn this into a fanfic novel and I will make everything flow and be WAY better than it is now." 
Whoa... It's already an amazing fan fic.... wonder what it'll be like when it's turned into a novel! Cool stuff. Keep up the good work!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 19, 2006)

whoa turning to a novel awesome!!!! But yea lke the others said i hope its not the same thing over and over, sumthing added or more description is awesome!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 20, 2006)

Havent posted in here in a while. im sorry brant  but i usually look at the top and see who posted today but i decided to check urs out cuzz i havent in a while but anyway. Nice update lol chess is an awesome game and Naruto got schooled. I love it man "Now what did u say about my eyebrows" LOL


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Oct 21, 2006)

I was going to elaborate more on this but alas, I be a tired me. Enjoy for what it's worth, I invented another new person for you.



> Every moment was a lifetime, the kunai were moving at the speed of lazy, drifting clouds. Byakugan was not engaged and yet Neji was still dodging and blocking everything that came his way. It was like a dream, this was a sight that he could not see in the real world, only in a dream world where anything was possible. And there stood his opponent,  friend of the Goddess Zhu Que, who moved at the same rate as did he.
> 
> Neji’s opponent was just a man, once a monk in the human world, who claimed to have reached enlightenment and vanished while meditating in front of a crowd. The truth was that he had frozen time itself and had left the town to seek further enlightenment, only finding that food could not digest while it was frozen in time and he had no clue how to allow time to resume. He died of starvation but Zhu Que took pity on his sad fate and allowed him to live forever as a deity in her realm. After many lifetimes of training, he had mastered his power and was going to repay his debt to Zhu Que by helping to train the new recruits. He called himself Keitaro, a name with the meaning blessed, for he had long since abandoned the name of his birth. He had slowed time through his abilities and was showing Neji the true nature of the approaching battle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Oct 21, 2006)

Man, It Took Me 3 Hours To Read Through All 26 Pages But I Got Through It, And I Can Say Im Extrememly Happy I Did. This Is One Of The Best If Not The Best NaruHina FanFics That Ive Ever Read. 

Excellent Job


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 21, 2006)

Damn, starving to death cuz u stopped time? Bet that blew.

Pretty weird training, but it's still pretty interesting.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 21, 2006)

Time isn't stoppable, as it can't be measured accurately, our clocks are just for convenience. Someone told me this once. Keep up the story!


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Oct 21, 2006)

some kind of time control eh? sounds pretty cool to me  nice update


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 21, 2006)

whoa he reached englinement sounds like buddishm


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 22, 2006)

Brant, if I could send you $5 through E-mail, i would, cause you're a hella awesome writer.


----------



## Kon (Oct 22, 2006)

This has a lot of potential.  Don't hurry to tie it up, it just ruins stories if you don't let it reach its potential. Good Job.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 22, 2006)

yo brant if i could when u finsihed the whole FF i'm going to buy it for 100 Us dollars !(But infortuatly i can't because i'm totally broke but i can give u REPS so here ya go reps!)


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 27, 2006)

hi!i just signed up with this site and ive read this whole ff so far. im a huge sucker for ur ff.(i luv romance anime/manga stories,and yours kicks bad ass!!) its addictive!! im serious! not even crack is this bad!!!keep it up!oh,and i recomend another fan fic.its funny and slightly wrong.its called"love potion number nine" you will like it i promise.oh'and by the way:WHY THE HELL DID U STOP NARUTO AND HINATA(they were kinda busy...)??!!!!! it made me so mad lol


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 27, 2006)

How do you know how bad cocaine is? Anyone wonder about why chocolate is addictive... It comes from the Cocoa tree, which produces cocaine, chocolate, and cocoa.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 27, 2006)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> Oh'and by the way:WHY THE HELL DID U STOP NARUTO AND HINATA(they were kinda busy...)??!!!!! it made me so mad lol



Gives ya somethin to look forward too.

Anyways, I hope the next chapter is comin soon. Come on Brant, I need my fix .


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 27, 2006)

whoa u guyz do drugs...whoa dun need to do that guyz and also i can't wait for another update


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol, no I don't. But, seriously the story is not a biological addiction, thank god. Just a mental one.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll actually pay you a hundred dollers (or more, even) for from the start up to that first hot tub bit. :F Just for the use of a few of the scene ideas, especially the way you started. I must use that... But I don't plagerize, well not people who I respect anyway. Besides it never looks like their stuff when I get done with it.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 28, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:


> Hey guys, I'm so sorry. It has been a while since the last update but the last week has been SUPER hectic.
> 
> I hate to say it but HinaJunkie713, your posts are extremely condescending. I never once said that I was the best writer in the world and I never expect to be. I do this for fun and while I appreciate positive criticism, I feel that you are trying to one-up me in the fanfic world. I have no intentions of fighting anyone, I don't care if you think you're a better writer than I am, but I don't appreciate the way that you talk down to me. Maybe you are a better writer, I don't care if you are, but I am years ahead of you in being a decent and respectful human being.
> 
> Anyway, an update will be up in a little while. Sorry again for the delay.



WOAH I was never trying to say that. Your a much better writer than me first off. But I really should have said all that differently your right. I've got a lot of practice at description but at everything else I kind of suck. And you seem to be very good at everything, including description. I am really, sorry to have said it that way.


----------



## LenKun (Oct 28, 2006)

HEY HINAJUNKIE, that pic of hinata is fucking SEXY OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 28, 2006)

Um, ideas aren't protected by copyright law in the United States. On top of that, Kishimoto legally could use the story, that is if he know about any of the fandom, so this story isn't even protected in the first place. Only morals protect it.

P.S., I agree with Lenkun.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 28, 2006)

WTF!OMFG! no i dont knoe what crack feels like when u use it i've seen it up close and personel.my mom use to be a huge addict(sniffing and smoking only)
from the ages 3-10(me)(she doesnt use anymore,if she did,i would throw her stupid fucking ass out of HER house,ive already been through through that shit,im NOT going through through that stupid fucking crap again.)and dont say i shoudnt use bad language.im not 5.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 28, 2006)

I never said you did, I said how do you know what it is like? Oh, and swearing isn't banned on this forum, or so I believe.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 28, 2006)

u guyz why do i have to say this use the edt button hinajunkie plz and uh narutofangurl wtf did u just say i have no freakin idea


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 29, 2006)

post soon!and i agree with sapwood on the mental addiction crap


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 29, 2006)

sorry about me ranting like a crazy bitch.i was really pissed yesterday.but my
mom was a crackhead.i have never tried it.and so far,im not pissed today cuz my b-day is tomorrow!yAY ME !!!!!!!I'LL BE 12!


----------



## Deidara2006 (Oct 29, 2006)

hey, it took some time going through all 27 pages but the fanfic meant it was all worth it. I love the fact that you made Hinata a more forceful character when overwhelmed by lust. Great story, great character story, great fanfic. Very inspiring.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 29, 2006)

so when u say inspiring r u gonna write a fanfic of ur own and wondering bout Brant is he gonna update anytime in the near future(no rush)


----------



## hunter268 (Oct 29, 2006)

I.........I need more of your fanfic......plz i need it.


----------



## gaaras_lover (Oct 30, 2006)

OMG!! I'm completely addicted to your material ( especially those steamy HOT love scenes!!)...I MUST... HAVE... MORE... GAARA... & NARUHINATA...
Come man I need my fix!!! 

P.S.- Oh yea..Guys, wouldnt it be interesting if Gaara got a lover?.. I mean come, by the post made on page 3 (that chess game between him and naruto)..I think it's about time someone put some serious loving in him!! (If I was fictional I wouldn't hesitate!! )


----------



## Deidara2006 (Oct 30, 2006)

itachifire said:


> so when u say inspiring r u gonna write a fanfic of ur own and wondering bout Brant is he gonna update anytime in the near future(no rush)



i don't know if it means i will write my own fanfic or not, but i'm still at school and have always been good at english and creative writing but lately i have been sadly lacking but this fic has put new twists on odl characters and gave me the idea for my next piece of coursework. But i think i may also try a fanfic  

Also i agree Gaara should have someone to love him, he needs it more than naruto in my opinion


----------



## gaaras_lover (Oct 30, 2006)

That's true; you can't rush perfection. Honestly I think Brant could give Kishimoto a run for his money!


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 30, 2006)

Deidara,i agree,Gaara needs love.I think Sakura+Gaara is kewl.I doubt anyone
agrees though.I mean,they're both very uniqe(Gaaras red hair and Sakuras pink hair,it would make a cute kid ^_^)in different ways.


----------



## gaaras_lover (Oct 30, 2006)

*WE WANT GAKURA!*



NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> Deidara,i agree,Gaara needs love.I think Sakura+Gaara is kewl.I doubt anyone
> agrees though.I mean,they're both very uniqe(Gaaras red hair and Sakuras pink hair,it would make a cute kid ^_^)in different ways.


 

I agree 100%..
The only person I permit to take my place and love Gaara is Sakura (hehehe). 
They're both brilliant and Sakura needs to move on from Sasuke, she need to find new happiness and stop being so depressed all the damn time. Oh yea, and their children would be ADORABLE!  

*WE WANT GAKURA!!!* (isnt that cute)

Come on ppl, back me up!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 30, 2006)

gaars lover looking at ur post it looks like ur kinda noobish to tell u dun duble post ppl absoutly HATE it ok and so uh garaa+sakura=WOW awesome and true she has to move on


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 30, 2006)

gaaras lover i agreee.it would be AUSOME and gaara is totally sexy(but i know he's yours ^_^)in EVERY way! yay Gaara+Sakura!!


----------



## gaaras_lover (Oct 30, 2006)

Yea, I do apologize about the double post. I should have just edited my first one..Hehe, that was kinda noobish of me


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Forgive me if I spoil this. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't Sakura give up on Sasuke in the _Sasuke and Sai_ Story Arc? He also is even more emo-ish.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Oct 31, 2006)

WTF?im confused.....wth are talkin about now?


----------



## gaaras_lover (Oct 31, 2006)

He's talking about that crappy Sai guy...FYI Sakura only likes him because he looks a bit like Sasuke (thats pathetic in my eyes).. 
Shes needs a REAL MAN!!!


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 31, 2006)

No, I mean how Sakura no longer sees Sasuke as her friend, he is gone.


----------



## gaaras_lover (Oct 31, 2006)

Sapwood2 said:


> No, I mean how Sakura no longer sees Sasuke as her friend, he is gone.


 
Oh ok, I guess. But I dont like Sai for her..(he reminds me too much of Sasuke)


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 1, 2006)

sai's an ass because he makes gay duck jokes and yea every1 pretty much see's saskue is a total vilian and so sakura gave up on saskue so she's probably going for naruto now that hoe!


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 1, 2006)

Naruto still doesn't understand anything about relationships. He only knows that he has to hit people hard, so they die. That's actually the basis of all video games, ugh. I've summed up violence with 6 words!


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 1, 2006)

itachifire said:


> sai's an ass because he makes gay duck jokes and yea every1 pretty much see's saskue is a total vilian and so sakura gave up on saskue so she's probably going for naruto now that hoe!


 
LMAO!! 
Sakura's so confused...
She actually reminds me about..myself! Thats why I want her with Gaara.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

... i'm not sure about pairing up gaara with sakura but i guess they say opposites attract and you couldn't get any more opposite then them 2. 
Anyways i can't wait to the next chapter is out, i'm hanging on my seat.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 1, 2006)

i'm waiting on the Edge too dammit why can't Brant update more oftern UGH!!!!


----------



## NejiHina00x (Nov 1, 2006)

Very good, in my opinion. I've only read the first chapter and thought I had to post something before I continued...
ANYWAY - I'm not a fan of HinaNaru, but this a very well-done fic! Good job.


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 1, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> ... i'm not sure about pairing up gaara with sakura but i guess they say opposites attract and you couldn't get any more opposite then them 2.
> Anyways i can't wait to the next chapter is out, i'm hanging on my seat.


 

Yes, according to Newton's 3rd Law of Motion, opposites do attract. But I doubt Brant would agree with me... 
Anyway I'm still anxious to see his next entry!


----------



## NejiHina00x (Nov 1, 2006)

SakuGaar? Ooh, I really like that couple...After the time-skip, they'd really fit each other. 

AND DON'T MAKE FUN OF SAI! *is a Sai-fan* Dx Yargh, I love Sai...he's so much more owning than Sasuke. Cuz Sasuke's an emo-loser...*shudders*

That...just...I MEAN...OROCHIMARU...I can't even speak of it.


----------



## NejiHina00x (Nov 1, 2006)

SakuGaar? Ooh, I really like that couple...After the time-skip, they'd really fit each other. 

AND DON'T MAKE FUN OF SAI! *is a Sai-fan* Dx Yargh, I love Sai...he's so much more owning than Sasuke. Cuz Sasuke's an emo-loser...*shudders*

That...just...I MEAN...OROCHIMARU...I can't even speak of it.


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 1, 2006)

NejiHina00x said:


> SakuGaar? Ooh, I really like that couple...After the time-skip, they'd really fit each other.
> 
> AND DON'T MAKE FUN OF SAI! *is a Sai-fan* Dx Yargh, I love Sai...he's so much more owning than Sasuke. Cuz Sasuke's an emo-loser...*shudders*
> 
> That...just...I MEAN...OROCHIMARU...I can't even speak of it.


 

Yay! I'm friends with anyone who thinks Gakura would work. 
Sai isnt that bad I guess but I really didnt like how he treated Naruto at first...
HEHEE, did you see how he dissed Naruto's weewee?


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 1, 2006)

He dissed everyone, cept Ino, after learning his lesson. Call Chouji a fatass and you die, Naruto saved him from friendly fire there! The God of Emoness and the p*d*p**** are so messed up, you know who I'm talking about...


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 2, 2006)

ok sry for dissing sai ur rite he's better than the emo-loser saskue but saskue is cool wit his pimped new outfit and sai's drawings PWN but uh i hate him for his gay dick jokes


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 2, 2006)

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!   *

It's now officially been a year since you've started this awesome fan fiction Brant. We hope you keep doin what you're doing and keep delivering us awesome chapters. Here's to Brant everyone .


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, good Firefox-tan! I'm sorry about bashing Sai too, but he just reminds me too much of Sasuke.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

alrtie happy b-day guyz *gets some beer*


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 4, 2006)

Man, Brant must be one bust mofo. It's usually not like him to take this long to update. Maybe he's taking the time he has to cook up a nice long chapter for us.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

hey i was wondering is this FF nominated for the narutowards?


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

itachifire said:


> hey i was wondering is this FF nominated for the narutowards?



I'm not sure,  though i think it should be, the story is great and the character development is awsome.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 4, 2006)

What are the Naruto Awards?


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 4, 2006)

itachifire said:


> hey i was wondering is this FF nominated for the narutowards?



Do they even nominate fan fiction in that? Cuz I don't think they did last year.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 4, 2006)

well I read in some threads some FF got in like consequence of force is in it


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 4, 2006)

*static* Are the Naruto awards a big thing, or are they a forum thing?


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 5, 2006)

Sapwood2 said:


> *static* Are the Naruto awards a big thing, or are they a forum thing?



Just a forum thing. But the award presentations are a blast to read, and plus, who doesn't like a little competition every once in a while.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope you guys aren't too pissed. I got a long update for you, so please don't tar and feather me.



> The bloodstained knife was cool in his hand, the wind softly blowing snow into the abandoned room. In front of him was the still body of a man, a giant man normally, but was now severed in half. His leg was twitching, where his torso once sat atop his legs there was now a pool of blood constantly growing in size. The other half of his body was still barely alive, his dying eyes stared in fear at the young boy.
> 
> His face told a story of terror, of an unexpected monster who had gotten the better of this trained assassin. A few tears rolled down his cheeks, making the spattered blood run down his face to join the developing puddle on the wooden floor. His chest had a sharp contraction and he weakly coughed. There was no noise, only more blood as the man fell closer to death?s grasp.
> 
> ...


----------



## LenKun (Nov 5, 2006)

Man I love your fanfic, and btw the (I`ve heard it is pretty good) line I cant help but think of anchorman being like "I'm kind of a big deal" LOL BRANT-kun arigato for blessing us with your MAD FF SKILLZ


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Hi!*

well..I have just read ur story today..(just new here)..and I really lyk it..u have change Hinata into a different kind of character..and that is really what I lyk..I lyk those writers who change a character into a different one... and I think that's one of u...I have checked the spelling and grammar..just fix some and I'll recommend u not to use the same word near where u have used them earlier..it makes the story redundant..but it's nice..don't worry..and can I made a request on u...can u send me the whole story on my mail...if u have just tym..but I will really appreciate if u can..seaj0725@yzhoo.com..jst say ur username there..and i'll wait.thank you very much...


----------



## LenKun (Nov 5, 2006)

seaj, I dont want to look like an ass, but ....can you please not use Y for I XD


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Nov 5, 2006)

THis fanfic is off the chain....Can't put it any other words than that...keep up the good work Brant


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 5, 2006)

Bravo Brant, bravo!!!   
Even though the wait was long, it's oh so worth it!
Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 5, 2006)

awesome work Brant REPS for you for an awesome update and I hope u do goood at the naruawards


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 5, 2006)

Woah buddy, that was really weird, but very awesome. You are truly gifted in explaining death and action. Excellent comeback man , glad to have you back Brant .


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

welcome back Brant, welcome back. And what an update to come back with. I had to read it several times, along with the last update so i could understand it but i got there in the end. Anyways great update, nice one.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 5, 2006)

i don't mean to sound like an idiot guys but...was that naruto fightinng the tiger?^_^


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 5, 2006)

It turns out, I was the one who killed the tiger! MUHAHAHA! Lol, no seriously, I think it might of been Neji.


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 5, 2006)

Sapwood2 said:


> It turns out, I was the one who killed the tiger! MUHAHAHA! Lol, no seriously, I think it might of been Neji.


 
o0o0o0oh the suspense, it just makes everything so much more enticing! 
I guess we'll find out in due time...


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 5, 2006)

who knows he keeps saying "the boy"


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll explain the "the boy" thing later, but that was a character I introduced very briefly earlier. Remember when Naruto and Gaara attempted to escape and Naruto began his battle with a man who could create a blade from thin air? That was that guy.



> “But you forget one thing boy, I have a couple of aces up my sleeve.” Just then, two ninja’s appeared from the castle. One was wearing a blue-green cloak that revealed none of his body but his head. He had sea colored eyes and blonde hair that fell slightly in front of his right eye and upon his head was a straw samurai hat. The hat had what looked like the metal part of a ninja head band attactched to it, but the symbol was not from any village that Gaara had seen or heard of before. He recognized the man as the one who had defeated him before
> 
> The other was a man dressed in more traditional ninja clothes. A white trench coat with the sleeves torn off over a mesh shrit and plain grey shorts. His right arm had tatoos of tiger stripes, and he had claw marks across his face, one scar across his eyes. His eyes themselves had a metallic sheen, but they had tiger stripes across them as well. He had a normal ninja headband, but with a different symbol that Gaara had never before seen.
> 
> In a flash, the man in white created a blade from thin air, and immediately jumped at Naruto. As they were battling, the man in blue walked towards Gaara. Gaara sighed, it was all over. Before he could blink, the man in blue was behind him with another quick strike to Gaara’s neck. Gaara looked at the old man as he fell, there was no weakness in Zheng He’s eyes, just resolve. Even these two great warriors were not near the level of that man.



Bai Hu is the god of the west and has the abilities of metal. That is the story behind his silver fur and the meaning behind not only the knife, but also the boy's eyes. 



> His eyes themselves had a metallic sheen, but they had tiger stripes across them as well.



Those eyes are the eyes of the god himself.


> “And this is for what I have taken from you.” Pain flashed in the boy’s eye sockets, it was like lighting struck his brain. And when the pain subsided, he saw an eyeless white tiger standing over him.



The boy could once again see and the eyeless tiger was suggesting that the god gave the boy his eyes after Bai Hu tore out the boy's eyes. The boy's eyes were already metallic earlier, which is a sign of him being a host of a god. you can also infer this from Atohi's fiery eyes as he is the host of the fire godess.


> Ribbons of red and orange silk encircled her, especially around her arms where they connected to golden bracelets with fiery orange and red stones, the same color as Atohi’s eyes.


This was a reference to show the connection between a person's eyes and who they host. By the way, Suoh and Yasuo have special colored eyes as well, the colors are taken from legend as well. Red represents fire and the south, black is north and represents water and ice ect... (If I explained the rest I might spoil you, though I can tell you white is west and represents metal)

Hope that helps in the general understanding of the story, and I hope you also realize that I'm doing my best to stick to kishimoto's technique of basing characters around ancient legend in order to create a higher meaning behind everything. I did my homework for this one.


----------



## Calgar (Nov 6, 2006)

Any chance you have a complete copy of the story somewhere?

I read the first 3 chapters, and they were quite excellent, but i don't feel like leafing through 30 pages for the rest of it

fanfiction.net link maybe?

Great work so far!


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 6, 2006)

can't understand...lenkun...can u explain it 2 me


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 6, 2006)

for brant kogasu..what's the title of ur fanfic..?


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

Calgar said:


> Any chance you have a complete copy of the story somewhere?
> 
> I read the first 3 chapters, and they were quite excellent, but i don't feel like leafing through 30 pages for the rest of it
> 
> ...



i know this might seem it could take a while, but i thought the same as you, when i read the FF and there were 27 pages. I basically flipped through all the pages and copied any of the updates into word and saved them. it took me about 10 minutes at the most to go through 27 pages and save them. So it may take 10-15 for 30 pages but once you have done that, you can read all 30+ chapters one after the other and it makes the FF more continuous and makes more sense.

Brant don't hurt me for saving your work to the computer.


----------



## LenKun (Nov 6, 2006)

Brant, if you would like I could post it on FF.net I mean, I read about 3-6 fanfics a day, so I could have a big list of FANS and I will direct them to ya XD. and seaj, I just cant stand THAT much incorrect spellings in one sentence, lyk myk u no wat eyem sayn ?


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

LenKun said:


> Brant, if you would like I could post it on FF.net I mean, I read about 3-6 fanfics a day, so I could have a big list of FANS and I will direct them to ya XD. and seaj, I just cant stand THAT much incorrect spellings in one sentence, lyk myk u no wat eyem sayn ?



FF.net makes reading fanfics so much easier if i am to be honest and i guess i would appreciate just reading the story staright of from there. 
Seaj i agree with LenKun i don't mind general mistakes but try to keep the text and MSN ect wording to a limit.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 6, 2006)

yo lenkun remember to get permission from Brant and give him the credit


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jesus man, when's Gaara gonna stop getting his ass handed to him in a second?


----------



## Kon (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice.  Keep up the good work.

BTW: Hi I can see you viewing it right now, ;O.


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok...thank you for your opinion...deidara 2006 and lenkun...well, I really know the spelling of those, but i am just limiting the letters to save time...


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 7, 2006)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!! BRANT YOUR KILLING ME! POST SOON PLEASE!oops.....damn caps lock...hehe......mannnnn i embarerss myself.........mumble.....


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with NejiHina00x on this one, sakugaar would actually  (after some thought) fit quite well after the time skip!


----------



## hwdbz (Nov 7, 2006)

this is easily the best fanfic i've ever read. it got action, comedy, and romance (like the bath scene's,  ) ok,no good,no great ,no EXCELLENT fanfic      keep it up


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 7, 2006)

yea brant update soon dun leave us high and dry


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's to Brant and his stellar NaruHina! *Toasts with Mountain Dew in Wine Glass*


----------



## lecya (Nov 8, 2006)

I just spent the last day reading this fanfic on and off and I absolutely love it! I usually read the first part of a fanfic and get bored. I have never read one all the way through until this one.  I know you like constructive criticism but unfortunately I don't have any for you as I think it's perfect as is. You have actually helped me inspire ideas with my own story (not a fanfic, it's my own original fictional story that I'm writing for fun) Please keep up the great work.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol, tell me about fanfic... It makes me write original things too. Too bad they can never go on the web.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 8, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHH!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLZ UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!  I JUST SKIPPED AN IMPORTANT ESSAY FOR MY LANGUAGE ARTS CLASS JUST TO READ THIS!!!!!! ITS EXCELLENT!!!!!!I JUST FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I STARTED LIKE AT 7 AND I READ EVERY SINGLE CHAPTER!!!!LOVETHE BATH SCENES!!!!!!!!!!UUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH....NEED MORE..........YOU REALLY HAVE A GIFT DUDE.  BTW, I GOT HERE BECAUSE SOMEONE POSTED THIS THREAD IN THE NARUHINA FC AND THIS IS EXCELLENT MATERIAL.  I AM WILLING TO WAIT 48 HRS FOR AN UPDATE SINCE IM GETTING A FRESH BOX OF CURSE OF SAND TOMORROW...BUT IF ITS MORE THAN THAT I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN!!!!!!! LOL, SERIOULY...ILL DO IT!   ID LEAVE U A REP BUT I DONT KNOW HOW...SO IF SOMEONE COULD EXPLAIN THAT TO ME IT WOULD BE HELPFUL...GURRRRR....NEED MORE!!!  I DONT THINK ILL BE ABLE TO SLEEP TONIGHT!!!  ILL HAVE TO RE-READ THE WHOLE THING TOMORROW...THATS HOW GOOD IT IS!!!  NEED AN UPDATE PLZ...........................

BTW, I THOUGHT THAT VIRTUAL WORLD WHERE NEJI AND COMPANY ARE IN WAS DESCRIBED SORT OF LIKE THE HYPERBOLIC TIME CHAMBER IN DBZ.  IS THAT WHERE U GOT THAT IDEA??

OMG....DYING FOR AN UPDATE... ILL HAVE TO STAY UP ALL NIGHT READING NARUHINA FF'S THAT ARE COMPLETELY INFERIOR TO YOUR...YOU REALLY WOULD MAKE A GOOD AUTHOR...OMG...UPDATE....ME WANT...


----------



## lecya (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow... someone's about to have a heart attack   LOL


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 8, 2006)

lecya,do u have any fanfic, how can I read it..if u have


----------



## LenKun (Nov 8, 2006)

#1 Stunna, I read about 10 fanfics aday, and I agree that most fail in comparison to Brant-kun's, I can suggest some good ones that I like if you need, I read mostly NARUHINA, but there is such a BIG thing about yoai its hard to find a good NARUHINA section XD. Some other pairing I started to read is NARUANKO,NARUHANA, because I dont know why they just appeal to me lol, I guess I like Purple hair Kunochi(spelled wrong) XD


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL NARUANKO...THATS WRONG...AND NARUHANA? AS IS HANABI???  LOL.

LECYA: YUP  IM READING TWO HALVES RIGHT NOW.  ITS GOOD SO FAR...IM ON CH.5

BUT SERIOUSLY, THIS FF IS THE BEST IVE EVER READ.

P.S. LENKUN:  WHERE DO YOU READ THEM? HERE OR AT FF.NET?


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 8, 2006)

hope to have new friends


----------



## LenKun (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, I read here and FF.net, and I am telling you ANKO has a very good personality to read, I really like Naruto/Anko's Arrogant attitude, The clash is fun to read, while I also love the calm shy personality of Hinata, as for Hanabi, yes that is who I meant, I DONT like all of the fanfics I read of her, but some do potray her as I would see her. Which is fun to read, I like the Hyuuga clan, so I would read either of the sisters, XD and I dont see how its wrong. you know what is wrong to me.

FF.net not having a fucking choice to say Yoai and No Yoai, I need that bar added to the useless bar like rating lol. Sexual Pairing is more important to me than reading Homosexual Lemons, NOT THAT I HAVE ANY HATRED TOWARDS that kind of thing. I just would rather read non Yoai Fanfiction. Also I think it would also organize the FF world more for me.

Now dont go bashing my opinions please, I dont bash your obsessions, that might just be because I read about the same as you if not more XD. *grins* but I agree that my Brant-kun is the bestest!!!!!! *squeals like a fangirl*


----------



## lecya (Nov 8, 2006)

seaj0725 said:


> lecya,do u have any fanfic, how can I read it..if u have



No, unfortunatly, I don't. I'm not good at writing fan fic.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 8, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLZ UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!  I JUST SKIPPED AN IMPORTANT ESSAY FOR MY LANGUAGE ARTS CLASS JUST TO READ THIS!!!!!! ITS EXCELLENT!!!!!!I JUST FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I STARTED LIKE AT 7 AND I READ EVERY SINGLE CHAPTER!!!!LOVETHE BATH SCENES!!!!!!!!!!UUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH....NEED MORE..........YOU REALLY HAVE A GIFT DUDE.  BTW, I GOT HERE BECAUSE SOMEONE POSTED THIS THREAD IN THE NARUHINA FC AND THIS IS EXCELLENT MATERIAL.  I AM WILLING TO WAIT 48 HRS FOR AN UPDATE SINCE IM GETTING A FRESH BOX OF CURSE OF SAND TOMORROW...BUT IF ITS MORE THAN THAT I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN!!!!!!! LOL, SERIOULY...ILL DO IT!   ID LEAVE U A REP BUT I DONT KNOW HOW...SO IF SOMEONE COULD EXPLAIN THAT TO ME IT WOULD BE HELPFUL...GURRRRR....NEED MORE!!!  I DONT THINK ILL BE ABLE TO SLEEP TONIGHT!!!  ILL HAVE TO RE-READ THE WHOLE THING TOMORROW...THATS HOW GOOD IT IS!!!  NEED AN UPDATE PLZ...........................
> 
> BTW, I THOUGHT THAT VIRTUAL WORLD WHERE NEJI AND COMPANY ARE IN WAS DESCRIBED SORT OF LIKE THE HYPERBOLIC TIME CHAMBER IN DBZ.  IS THAT WHERE U GOT THAT IDEA??
> 
> OMG....DYING FOR AN UPDATE... ILL HAVE TO STAY UP ALL NIGHT READING NARUHINA FF'S THAT ARE COMPLETELY INFERIOR TO YOUR...YOU REALLY WOULD MAKE A GOOD AUTHOR...OMG...UPDATE....ME WANT...



..........Stunna, woooooooooooosaaaaaa.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 8, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> ..........Stunna, woooooooooooosaaaaaa.



LOL....I GUESS SO...


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 8, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLZ UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!  I JUST SKIPPED AN IMPORTANT ESSAY FOR MY LANGUAGE ARTS CLASS JUST TO READ THIS!!!!!! ITS EXCELLENT!!!!!!I JUST FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I STARTED LIKE AT 7 AND I READ EVERY SINGLE CHAPTER!!!!LOVETHE BATH SCENES!!!!!!!!!!UUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH....NEED MORE..........YOU REALLY HAVE A GIFT DUDE.  BTW, I GOT HERE BECAUSE SOMEONE POSTED THIS THREAD IN THE NARUHINA FC AND THIS IS EXCELLENT MATERIAL.  I AM WILLING TO WAIT 48 HRS FOR AN UPDATE SINCE IM GETTING A FRESH BOX OF CURSE OF SAND TOMORROW...BUT IF ITS MORE THAN THAT I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN!!!!!!! LOL, SERIOULY...ILL DO IT!   ID LEAVE U A REP BUT I DONT KNOW HOW...SO IF SOMEONE COULD EXPLAIN THAT TO ME IT WOULD BE HELPFUL...GURRRRR....NEED MORE!!!  I DONT THINK ILL BE ABLE TO SLEEP TONIGHT!!!  ILL HAVE TO RE-READ THE WHOLE THING TOMORROW...THATS HOW GOOD IT IS!!!  NEED AN UPDATE PLZ...........................
> 
> BTW, I THOUGHT THAT VIRTUAL WORLD WHERE NEJI AND COMPANY ARE IN WAS DESCRIBED SORT OF LIKE THE HYPERBOLIC TIME CHAMBER IN DBZ.  IS THAT WHERE U GOT THAT IDEA??
> 
> OMG....DYING FOR AN UPDATE... ILL HAVE TO STAY UP ALL NIGHT READING NARUHINA FF'S THAT ARE COMPLETELY INFERIOR TO YOUR...YOU REALLY WOULD MAKE A GOOD AUTHOR...OMG...UPDATE....ME WANT...



whoa ur going to kill yourself*lol*


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 8, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> ITS EXCELLENT!!!!!!I JUST FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I STARTED LIKE AT 7 AND I READ EVERY SINGLE CHAPTER!!!!LOVETHE BATH SCENES!!!!!!!!!!UUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH....NEED MORE..........YOU REALLY HAVE A GIFT DUDE. *BTW, I GOT HERE BECAUSE SOMEONE POSTED THIS THREAD IN THE NARUHINA FC AND THIS IS EXCELLENT MATERIAL.*


 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

hehehe.. I think I was the big mouth that said that!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



gaaras_lover said:


> Hey guys have you taken a look at the NaruHina FanFic?
> 
> I'm totally crazy about it!! It's probably the best fanfic EVER:
> 
> ...


 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Why contain it?  Brant's work deserves to be known BY ALL!


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 9, 2006)

Three words "oh my fucking god". thats is the greatest fan fic ive every read *cough* (its the only fan fic ive ever read  ). im a huge naruhina fan and that was great the scenes are great and i can't wait till the next chapter comes out. 
i have to say some time im i little bit confussed as to who is who, only explaining who the characters are after there has been a whole chapter with them in but apart from that, great great great. looking forward to the next part, and keep them comeing.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't mind me; just tagging the topic.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 9, 2006)

i was readin this 4 about a week now but didnt want 2 reply until i read the whole story twice and may i say bravo even though the naru hina sceens in da water were kind of on the streamy side u let us use our imagintion 4 that


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 9, 2006)

i have just finished re-reading the entire FF, and again i applaud the greatness of the story, characters, development and the introduction to these new characters. If i ever had time to write another FF and was forced to compare it to another i would have to this is the fanfic i would compare to.
Great job


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Um, pearl_master that was four words, lol! Also, I think the reason for a lack of updates is either writer's block and homework, or both.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sapwood2 said:


> Um, pearl_master that was four words, lol! Also, I think the reason for a lack of updates is either writer's block and homework, or both.



Most probably. I don't think people can trult understand how a writer's block feels until they have actually had it. Especially when you have created a FF like this in which a large number of people are eagerly awaiting an update. I seem to always have sympathy for the authors of great fan fics especially those who have a high demand due to the FF success. This is made harder when you are at college or school and are being attacked with homework.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 9, 2006)

I understand the pain, I may not write ffs, but I am writing a sci-fi/apocalypse story. (I know there are far too many of these)


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 9, 2006)

Brants killing me........*chokes ,dies falls on some sharp shit,and some other painful crap**weirdly my soul pops out of my body and says"Brant,you made me clumsy and i like,had an accident,and if you don't,like,put the end of the story in my grave,i'll hunt you down and haunt you."
 muhahahah!wow am i on crack?
 anyway JK about everything and basically,it means:update or uhhh......beware!


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 9, 2006)

You mean your grave stone's epitaph, right? How could you afford to get that many words carved in it, lol! Funerals and graves cost like $700-1200. I know it was a warning, but you would be in debt after death!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 10, 2006)

I have written this update several different times. But everything I've written until now hasn't really struck me as good enough for my story so I have just trashed them. (Actually, that was the reason for my long pause before my last update, and the reason I wrote about another character instead of continuing this storyline.) But tonight, I went to extrememusic.com and put on some sweet neo-classical techno, and came up with this. I think this may be one of the best updates yet, if I do say so myself. Although I guess I can't really beat the bath scene... Oh well, it's good anyway. Enjoy!



> Shikamaru’s breathing became labored, his breath stung in his throat. Blood poured into his right eye, the cruel salty pain forcing his eye closed. Ahead of him was the blurry form of his opponent. The man was moving faster than Shikamaru could have ever imagined, and had control of more techniques than he could ever learn. How troublesome, why did his opponent have to be the Third Hokage?
> 
> Shikamaru jumped at him with a punch, he was out of kunai and had no energy left for shadow manipulation. Normally he would have a better attack plan but he was now fighting in pure desperation. After all, he couldn’t just raise his hand and admit defeat, giving up here meant death. “You’ll have to be faster than that.” A blast of fire shot at Shikamaru, he tried to duck out of the way but couldn’t help his shoulder from being singed. Then the dirt below him became a whirlpool of mud, sucking him down. He jumped only seconds before the ground snapped shut, a move that in the best case would have broken his legs, and in the worst case….
> 
> ...


----------



## LenKun (Nov 10, 2006)

another nice chapter from my brant-kun XD looking forward to further chapters


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 10, 2006)

I liked the story reps for you


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 10, 2006)

awesome chapter Brant fantastic REPS for u


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 10, 2006)

Bravo,Brant-kun,Bravo!If I knew how to rep i would rep you SO much!
i can't wait till we pick up on naruto and hinata again!ohhhhh,this is THE 
BEST fan fiction on earth!SO...FUCKING....AUSOME...who am i quoting there?hmmm,i can't remember.
............


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow, that ending was weird, this story needs to be summed into a file on ff.com. Otherwise it is excellent.


----------



## lecya (Nov 10, 2006)

Loving the story Brant


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 10, 2006)

Excellent fuckin update Brant. This battle was as good as the last one. Although you're right, pretty much nothin so far beats the bath scene. Man just thinkin about it.........


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 11, 2006)

everything<bath scene


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 11, 2006)

itachifire said:


> everything<bath scene




LOL...thats not the only good part of the story you guys!!  Brant is going to think you guys just want some more bath scenes and will discontinue the story!  But  all in all, this was a good chapter.  You should really post this on fanfiction.net so ppl wont have to go through all the pages to find your updates.  Still one of the best fanfictions ive read...keep it up Brant!


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 11, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> LOL...thats not the only good part of the story you guys!!  Brant is going to think you guys just want some more bath scenes and will discontinue the story!



Oh we know. Every other aspect of this FF is truly awesome. It's just that the main aspect of this story is Naruto and Hinata, which means those are the parts the fans are lookin forward to the most. And boy did that bath scene deliver .


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 11, 2006)

ok guys, someone PM me and I will let you post the story on FF.net. As long as you give credit to the author, I don't care if you post it. Oh yeah, whoever does end up putting it on FF.net, I wantt o keep this thread alive, so you will have to get new updates from here. I just don't want this thread to be forgotten and to have no more new readers, part of the fun of writing this has been it's growing popularity.

I remember back when I updated and got no response for almost a month. I'd almost given up on it if I hadn't checked back on a whim and saw a bunch of new readers posting away. Now I can't wait one day without someone saying "If I don't get more fanfic I'm going to die" or "this story is like crack to me, I need it so bad *taps vein*" although they might be obscure compliments (sometimes very obscure) those types of things keep me writing.

In all honesty, you guys keep this fic alive. If it weren't for all of your support, this wouldn't be worth writing. I just think that the Naruto forums are the secret to my story's sucess and I would like to continue to use this site as the home base for my fic.

But go ahead and put this up on FF.net. Who here is computer savy and reliable enough to post quickly? Just PM me and I will officially give you the rights to the story. (we don't want a million copies on FF.net, one wil suffice) 
By the way, the fist person to PM me wins, I don't want anyone to hold a grudge because they think I'm playing favorites.

P.S.


> Brant don't hurt me for saving your work to the computer.



I am honored that you would save it, it makes me happy that you like the story so much.



> for brant kogasu..what's the title of ur fanfic..?


Um...my Naru Hina fan fiction. That'll work until I stop being lazy and make a real one.


----------



## Kon (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice update. Keep it going.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG, why did I never think of saving stories too my compy! Text takes no space! A novel is like 2 mb!


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ahem,Brant plz don't think im trying to plagerize or anything like that but i have an idea for a title^_^but you dont have to use it.crap,i forgot what it was.but another thing about your title is you shouldnt change it,people know your ff because your title is different,they know it as :um.....my Naru Hina fan fiction.and its known to be written by Brant-kun kogasu.i usally NEVER 
remember an authors name,let alone how to spell it.people know you as someone with a unique writing style.you are creative and most certainly not lazy.people read this fiction to see things the way you like them,i read for that at least.i mean,you get to see naruto protecting hinata,and hinata loving it.you made this thread unique,so there is no need to change anything from my point of view.so keep it up!your really famous around here.......BTW update once again!


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 11, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:


> Um...my Naru Hina fan fiction. That'll work until I stop being lazy and make a real one.



Well I gotta name for the Bath Scene chapter:

"Bow Chicka Bow Wow"


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 12, 2006)

Tucker is hilarious! 

Tex: "Shut up!"

Omg, they started Season 5! I forgot!


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 12, 2006)

Sapwood2 said:


> Tucker is hilarious!
> 
> Tex: "Shut up!"
> 
> Omg, they started Season 5! I forgot!



Well actually I was sayin that way before I knew of RvB, but now that you mention it, Tucker is fuckin hilarious. Season 5 has been awesome so far. I still can't believe Grif has a sister.

Well anyways, hey Brant, I gotta question for ya if u have the time. Are you more of Naruto fanboy or Sasuke fanboy?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 12, 2006)

hey saej stop spamming this topic in other threads make ur own and post it there


----------



## hunter268 (Nov 12, 2006)

wow great update brant! i really like ur story and keep up the good work.....or else  oh yea and seaj plz stop spamming on this thread


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

OMFg i love this fic!!!


----------



## Cmac (Nov 13, 2006)

LOVE the story love it. but the only part to the story i don't realy like at the moment is that your giving all these charters killer abbilites but your leaving naruto and gara as like the two weaks charters in the story. but just keep on writing.


----------



## LenKun (Nov 13, 2006)

Brant, you notice that someone copied your FF name? not exactly, but it is obviously a lead off.

 -Um... my Naru Hina fan fiction

thats brant, the first person to do this on the forums w00t w00t <3 brant

Now you see

-eh.....My Name/name/name fan fic. I just want everyone to know thateveryone is taking my Brant-kun's idea's


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 13, 2006)

lenkun are you a girl?bcuz all the girls call brant Brant-kun.man,Brant-Kun needs a ffan girls fanclub.......


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 13, 2006)

Brant is a genius, period.


----------



## LenKun (Nov 14, 2006)

No, I am a guy, I can act like a fan girl though *squeals*

- that should fix this sorry guys


----------



## \JaDeH/ (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn this stuff is good, Brant you rock


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 14, 2006)

He dsn Rock.....HE ROCKS OUT LOUD WOOT GO brant and lenkun wht ur saying....its kinda an indirect flame so plz dun flame we dun wanna start anything here


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 15, 2006)

when can i expect the next chapter?


----------



## LenKun (Nov 15, 2006)

its not ment as a flame, I dont know if you just precieve it as a flame because I am saying fan girl. Because if I remember thats exactly how Sakura acts in the show, which is more or less what these forums are about. I dont know what part you are refering to though, but I am sorry if you took offence


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Nov 15, 2006)

My advice, (if you want to improve you're writing) is to show, not tell. Try:
_She rolled off his body, twisting behind him and placing his own weapon to his throat._ versus _She rolled off his body, grabbed his hand, pulled his weapon out of his hand and ending up behind him and then placed his very own weapon to his throat_  >.> I hope thats not too confusing but if you can understand this, then you're writing will certaintly improve.

Oh and almost forgot, if you're really serious about writing check out . It'll cost a little bit but its worth the price if you seriously want to make your writing reach out and kill someone. =D


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 15, 2006)

pearl master your umm....picture thing is like,freaky,with the hand in the back and....welll you get it,its creepy.oh!and i think the merry christmas spoiler is kewwl!

 Brant-Kun,your slow to update...................


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 16, 2006)

@ Narutofangurl: Creepy yes....Cool Very. yes the signatures are alright made by myself. yes the christmas one is kinda cool one has to keep up the festive spirit


----------



## LenKun (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok guys, With Brant's Permission I posted his story in my FF acc so if you would like to check, and all that stuff, 

 <- that is my profile since I am an idiot and thats the only way I know how to get to the story directly.

And Brant, I didnt know exactly HOW you wanted the name or what not, so I just made a TEMPORARY name until you decide if you have a name or not.

Its called "Naruto, My way of the Ninja!" Its not the best, but its all I could think of, and I dont think much people on FF would read it I said "Um, my first fan fiction" so please dont hate me XD


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 17, 2006)

> Well anyways, hey Brant, I gotta question for ya if u have the time. Are you more of Naruto fanboy or Sasuke fanboy?


Both and for different reasons. But I've recently gotten pissed at Naruto's character because of how much the fillers have slaughtered him. I think they should pay me to write the fillers.

God I have been sick lately. I don't want to gross people out, but this morning I woke up because I couldn't breathe and vomitted mucus! I tried to write a few times and the quality just wasn't there, I'm not at the top of my mental game. I'm sorry the update isn't here yet but I will do what I can asap. Sorry again.


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Nov 17, 2006)

They seriously could've used the filler Arc to further Naruto's relationship with Hinata...or have an entire series of Hinata-esque story arcs where she ends up breaking Hinabi's neck O.o


----------



## LenKun (Nov 17, 2006)

I like hanabi


----------



## lecya (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm sorry your feeling sick Brant. Don't worry about the update, just do it when it comes to you.


----------



## rex1yujie (Nov 17, 2006)

nice story pliz post soon. But take your time. hope you feel better.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 17, 2006)

plz feel better brant-kun.and uhhh,dont die on us.dont update until you feel better...........cuz you rock out loud,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 17, 2006)

oh man brant dun worry u'll get better soon i hope


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 17, 2006)

Brant Kogasu said:


> Both and for different reasons. But I've recently gotten pissed at Naruto's character because of how much the fillers have slaughtered him. I think they should pay me to write the fillers.
> 
> God I have been sick lately. I don't want to gross people out, but this morning I woke up because I couldn't breathe and vomitted mucus! I tried to write a few times and the quality just wasn't there, I'm not at the top of my mental game. I'm sorry the update isn't here yet but I will do what I can asap. Sorry again.



Ahhhh, don't be pissed at Naruto. Be pissed at the fuckin studio that's ruining his good name. But the fillers should be ending soon, what with all the part 2 merchandise that's comin out.

Dude, take as much time as u can to get better. The same thing happens to me, when I get sick, I'm pretty much useless .



LenKun said:


> Ok guys, With Brant's Permission I posted his story in my FF acc so if you would like to check, and all that stuff,
> 
> <- that is my profile since I am an idiot and thats the only way I know how to get to the story directly.



Awesome, thanks for doin that dude , reps for u .


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 18, 2006)

fillers are killers yet another reason they suck and reps for both tiggerhappy69 and brant for being awesome


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 18, 2006)

Hope you get well soon Brant!!  Take your time, just like when you were constantly going on vacations. We were all still here awaiting your return and more of your thrilling fanfic.  I will wait for an update for as long as it takes!


The only fillers I ever liked were these:

Episode 148
Episode 151
Episode 194
Episode 159
Episode 187-191
Episode 202
Episode 203-204-205 special

*Notice all of those have Hinata in them!!


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 19, 2006)

for me the only good fillers were when they were accompianed by the bounty hunter cause i like bounty hunters and Hinata is in there and its like NaruHina SO NARUHINA FTW!!!!!


----------



## Chojuto (Nov 19, 2006)

Wooo fillers with Hinata are kick ass!


----------



## LenKun (Nov 19, 2006)

I wish they would have left chouji in his super cool butterfly form xD, he is sooooo AWESOME


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Nov 19, 2006)

>.> yeah I have about had it with the fillers myself. Only reason why I DL them is cause I like to say I have the complete series, and if I wanna introduce someone to naruto, I can skip all the shitty episodes. They tottally shoulda did the filler episodes different. 
I woulda had Naruto go ahead and train with Jaraiya and then for filler eps, concentrated on other characters and built them up to where they are in the time skip, jumping back and forth between bits of Naruto's training.  the only filler arc that I can still go back and watch is the bikochuu arc, and thats only cause Hinata finally takes off that jacket that makes her look fat


----------



## Ooter (Nov 19, 2006)

i stopped watching fillers they were so bad they made me throw up.


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 19, 2006)

Fillers are definitely a pain in the backside 
Why don't they just get down to fricking business!!... 
Tormenting my poor soul with these relentless random episodes!!!  

When will part 2 begin btw??

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

@Brant, sorry to hear your sick...Vomitting is a real biatch, drains all your enery. For the time being just take it easy, 'cause we dont want the greatest FF writer ever sick now do we.


----------



## Lord Jure (Nov 19, 2006)

most of fillers are boring but some of them are actually interesting (some).
and instead of so many missions they could show naruto's training with Jiraiya. that would be interesting


----------



## LenKun (Nov 20, 2006)

----

That is the OFFICIAL link to his Fic on FF.net, I just uploaded chapter 2, CHECK IT OUT, RELIVE THE PAST !!!!! And leave me Reviews so more people will be like, OOOOOOO looks like lots o people like it, LETS READ!!!


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry, I don't know if this is that great. I am still a little under the weather. But the ball is in motion, and the conclusion is beginning to appear as a speck on the horizon. I hope to have more soon, but I honestly don't know when I'm going to have the time.  (I'm probably over-exaggerating but just in case it takes me a while with the next installment, please be patient)

If there are any talented artists out there, I would love to see some fan art. I've already shown you a basic concept scetch of Suoh, but I'd love to see your Ideas of what the Heavenly four look like. I tried drawing Atohi earlier today and though I like the hairstyle, I couldn't come up with any outfit Ideas at all. I'll try to post more character concepts with my next update.

And everyone should pos rep my friend LenKun. He is going out of his way to post this story in a much more reader friendly format, please check out his link, and even if you have already read the chapter, leave him a review.



> “Naruto… how did you?” Hinata rushed forward and caught the exhausted ninja. He must not have had any rest for days, his eyes were underlined by dark rings and his top eyelids were fluttering shut. “Naruto!”
> 
> *			*			*
> 
> ...


----------



## LenKun (Nov 20, 2006)

You know, since you started this story I have noticed a real change from the beginning til now, although they have gotten shorter, the context and content itself has became filled with pure genius, and I really like the product. Brant I again congradulate you on another good chapter xD


----------



## Chojuto (Nov 20, 2006)

Brant is hella kick ass


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 20, 2006)

W00t that chapter had some innuendo in it, lol! I think I understand what Hinata's teacher's job is now. Lol, good chapter.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice update... yay naruto and hinata are finally together again! do i hear a bath scene coming on? (lol)


----------



## LenKun (Nov 20, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA Tsuka-san YOU SPEAK pure GENIUS!!!


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh GAWWDD!! 
....I want mo0o0ore!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 20, 2006)

wooot woot awesome chapter alrite!!!!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 21, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!! Finally, they are reunited. I like how Gaara was all cocky and shit, just chillin out when he knows alotta shit's about to go down. Can't wait to get some more NaruHina moments though.


----------



## seijiro03 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Cracks Knuckles*

I'M BACK!!!  it's been nearly 3 months, and i'm sooo glad to be back on the forums.  Brant, you need to seriously turn this into a book/novel and get some $ for it.  I can't believe how much you have progressed with this story.  It's awesome and you have a lot of potential to make this the best story in the fan fictions.  I can't believe it.  zomg.  If you were to publish this, millions woudl buy it, and i guarantee it as well.  

Anyways, i'm gettin tired and i should be going to bed here soon, but I just want to say these things.  

Chess match - HILLARIOUS
Shadow clone in the cell instead of the real Naruto - Ingenious
Naruto and Hinata back together and the 2 gods are leaving them there - ZOMG BATH SCENE!!!
Hinata going enraged - She is reaching godlike status
Shikamaru - never thought he would be in here, and if you think about it, someone has to develop him, cuz kishimoto is taking too long on doing it. 
Neji - Loved the whole  i need to think of a way to train you better FLASH split second later  FLASH ok, ready?   throws a kunai at him   that was hillarious.
Naruto and Gaara - the whole eyebrows thing was great.
Kakashi - What ever happened to him?
Tsunade - She is going to be overpowered by the people in this ff if you don't give her some training too...  

Ok.  enough rambling on the 15 pages i missed in the transit back to the United States.  I hope you finish this before i have to go to Fort Gordon.  I will be there March 23 of 07 of course.  Anyways

Peace, 
     Justin


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 21, 2006)

nice chapter. the story is really developing now i like it. i like it alot 
looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 21, 2006)

Since we're all NaruHina fans here, I found a little somethin that you might, in case you haven't read it already, appreciate.


----------



## lecya (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice job on the update.. can't wait to continue reading.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 22, 2006)

Damn! Seems like I'm always catching up with you a month at a time anymore. I just need to check in more often... Then again, now I'm more caught up with everything I fell behind on over the summer, so I should be able to check in more often.

Hope you're feeling better, Brant. This story just keeps surprising me, and I look forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 22, 2006)

Just subscribe to threads, it makes life easy, I have too horrible a memory to remember everything I do, stupid tv and video games destroyed my mind a long long time ago.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 22, 2006)

wow lots of ppl coming back alrite fans gather!!!


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 24, 2006)

yes fans of the almighty naruhina fanfiction gather before us and form a cult to take over the world mwhahahahahahahahaha. lol 

there is a lot of fans of this little fanfiction, it must be good then lol  
it is great like i am a new fan only found it a little while ago and have caught up and waiting for an update *cough*hint*cough* lol sorry im coming down with something. 

Thanks Brant Kogasu you've got one hell of a gathering here, take us under your wing and guide us to enlightenment....make us gods (lol baggsie being the god of the north, Turtles are us ) lol keep writting. love your stuff.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Are you in a cult? That's not the best idea... Lol!


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 24, 2006)

no no no no no no let them finish where they left off......in the bath area though.....................woohoo!


 hey  brant-kun should pick up the story writing series with his fan fic if the writers ever drop the series..........


----------



## Marmalade_chan (Nov 24, 2006)

Yaaayyy!! More more more!!


----------



## seijiro03 (Nov 25, 2006)

My gilfriend just left me, please post more.  I have no life now.  

Sorry everything is short.  I'm extremely drunk right now.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 26, 2006)

r we in a cult here??? Should we make one??????? Naw, I think a Fc is enuf... BTW is a FC made for Brant???


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 26, 2006)

itachifire said:


> r we in a cult here??? Should we make one??????? Naw, I think a Fc is enuf... BTW is a FC made for Brant???



As cool as that would be, I don't think it'd go anywhere. Fnclubs based on fanfiction tend to not go anywhere.


----------



## LenKun (Nov 26, 2006)

I dont think thats completly true, I am sure if someone made a LEMON FC they would get all the ERO-ffreaders to come out of the wood work and be like, WHAT, FAN CLUB?


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 26, 2006)

LenKun said:


> I dont think thats completly true, I am sure if someone made a LEMON FC they would get all the ERO-ffreaders to come out of the wood work and be like, WHAT, FAN CLUB?




LOL thats sooo true...anyone down to make a lemon fc???


----------



## seijiro03 (Nov 26, 2006)

I"m down to make this thread a fanclub, but why lemons  O.o

Anyways WHERE IS THE FREAKING UPDATE@!?!!??!?!?!!?!?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 27, 2006)

like uh not FF Fc, like a member FC since he has so much fans it will be alive, and i would be active on it!


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 28, 2006)

yes thats a great lets make a FC *cough*cult*cough* for this wonderful fanfic which reminds me, wheres the update...hello brantkun are you still alive?????? please dont die on us please we need you are fearless leader!!!!!!


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 28, 2006)

Now hey hey!

Now now guys, you can't rush perfection. I'm sure Sir Brant has a* LIFE* and he doesnt spend every waking hour on this fanfic. So come on, give him a break. We should actually be sending flowers and gifts to him for his greatness!

Can I hear a w00t w00t!!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Nov 29, 2006)

Okay guys, I have got to level with you. I am losing inspiration for this story. I don't know what it is, but I try and try to produce a product that is worthy of reading and I always end up giving up within a few minutes. This is an all-important update that starts some much needed emotional tension between the main characters, I can only hope that it can help me find something to write about for future posts. (By the way, I am not just doing this as a gimmick to keep the fic alive, this is something that I had intended to write for a while)

From here, there is more going on than training and training and more training. I don't was to turn this into another DBZ after all. But I don't think I'm going to go into Kakashi's Training yet. Maybe I'll do it in a flashback like Kishimoto constantly does. But the team of three is going to be very bad ass very soon!

I promice you guys, I am not done with this yet, but I am not happy with the direction it is going! I was just getting sick of writing the same stuff in different situations and plus, I owe it to you guys to give you my best. From here on, the happy tension of the beggining is dead, twists and turns and emotional conflicts betwen characters (not just the two main ones either) and the true meaning of "prophecy" will all be unveiled.

Well, enjoy this now, I will try to do more soon.



> Naruto’s eyes closed halfway in ecstasy as Hinata massaged his shoulders. The hot water relaxed his muscles enough that if he weren’t held up by Hinata, he might have let himself sink into the water, drown, and die a happy death.
> 
> The air was cold around him, the hot water sent clouds of steam upwards towards the heavens. Naruto watched as a snowflake fell and evaporated quickly as it hit the water. He would normally have been surprised that it was snowing inside the cave, but Hinata assured him that it had been an ongoing development since her training. She refused to go into the specifics, but for all Naruto cared her training could have turned the sun into a giant onion. He was with her now and whatever happened while he was away was unimportant compared to sharing this moment together.
> 
> ...



By the way:


> Now hey hey!
> 
> Now now guys, you can't rush perfection. I'm sure Sir Brant has a LIFE and he doesnt spend every waking hour on this fanfic. So come on, give him a break. We should actually be sending flowers and gifts to him for his greatness!
> 
> Can I hear a w00t w00t!!



You are a true friend. Maybe you are going too easy on me but I really appreciate you being so understanding. I honestly haven't done as much as I should for you guys, I am not worthy of such great readers. If anyone deserves an FC it is you! I will try to make it up to you once I find my inspiration again.


----------



## LenKun (Nov 29, 2006)

AHAH, read another GREAT chapter of Brant-esq Brilliance. I love your FC brant, and I for one am glad that there is going to be conflict between characters, in my opinion it adds a grasp of reality seeing as how nothing is perfect (besides me) in the world, and I think that only good can come from it. I am with you 100% until the END!

-btw, I think it is us, the fans that are fortunate enough to have a WRITER who is keeping us in mind to continue updateing.

THE FLAMES OF YOUTH BURNS BRIGHTLY IN YOU BRANT, MAY YOU BEABLE TO SWING GAWD DAMNED SEXY CHAPTERS FOREVER. <3 xD


----------



## Lord Jure (Nov 29, 2006)

finnaly update. man i was waiting so much for this one. i know we shouldn't rush you but at this rate some of us will die.


----------



## lecya (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh, my goodness I can't wait for another update... that last chapter left me on the edge.


----------



## seijiro03 (Nov 29, 2006)

zomg i'm sooo addicted.  do i need to pay you to continue?


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Money brings no inspiration, it only makes people rush in fear of the offer receding. That chapter was very sad for Naruto, Hinata is no longer the person he knew, the only problem is Naruto won't stop being, well Naruto no matter what happens.


----------



## LenKun (Nov 29, 2006)

I know something that gives everyone inspiration. HUGS!!!!

*glomps brant*


----------



## seijiro03 (Nov 29, 2006)

Brant, i see your foreshadowing...  Please do not do what i think you are going to do.  If you want a way out of it, gimme a pm and i will help you, but PLEASE don't do what i think you are going to do....


----------



## lecya (Nov 29, 2006)

LenKun said:


> I know something that gives everyone inspiration. HUGS!!!!



Omg I thought that line was soooo cute!!!! <3<3


----------



## Sapwood2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh, now I think I understand, crap this will have a "problem".


----------



## Ero_Sennin217 (Nov 30, 2006)

I started reading this fanfic a few days ago and just finished today and man.... Its AWSOME!!! Nice job Brant Kogasu!


----------



## gaaras_lover (Nov 30, 2006)

Sapwood2 said:


> Oh, now I think I understand, crap this will have a "problem".



Oh really?
I see a big twist but is there really a problem merging?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 30, 2006)

YEA update ...but no naruto and hinata *sniffle* and Brant dun quit on us, dun do a Damwren on us...plz don't....and what is this FC you guys speak of??? Is there a link to it cause i would want to join


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 30, 2006)

i kno right its got me wondering 2


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 30, 2006)

Woah, Naruto and Hinata fighting ? There's something I never thought I'd see....or read. Things truly are getting really interesting and fucked up.

That really blows that you're losing your drive. That happens to me sometimes when it comes to working out or other things.....

*BUT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD BRANT, PLEASE DON'T STOP .*

You've been giving us some absolutely excellent chapters lately. I'll admit there kind of was a dry spell for a little while. But once you made those fight scenes, man did my interest skyrocket again. And it's only getting better, what with this latest chapter you've produced.

I hope that you can reclaim your passion for this story soon Brant, and you have my full support.....even though you don't know me and there's nothing I can really do except kiss your ass as much possible and tie as many words together as I can. Well, that's all I have to say........God's speed Brant .


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 30, 2006)

Tigerhappy u took the words right out of my mouth, i agree with you, the story was a little dry like the fillers but then my interest went from a 5/10-11/10 and since your updating more often its a bonus, but you gotta somehow rekindle your passion Brant, don't leave us when your not finsihed, this story is too good to waste!!!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 1, 2006)

um itachifire its triggerhappy like guns shooting gone mad hmmm that would b actully coo i have a new ideal after my short lil narutsuna ff its gunna b a naruto matrix xover with out the o zion shit n w/o neo n his crew probly b like them playin a videogame gone wrong


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 1, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> um itachifire its triggerhappy like guns shooting gone mad hmmm that would b actully coo i have a new ideal after my short lil narutsuna ff its gunna b a naruto matrix xover with out the o zion shit n w/o neo n his crew probly b like them playin a videogame gone wrong




That don't make no sense.
               -Delmar from "O' Brother, Where art Thou?"


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 1, 2006)

um itachifire its triggerhappy like guns shooting gone mad hmmm that would b actully coo i have a new ideal after my short lil narutsuna ff its gunna b a naruto matrix xover with out the o zion shit n w/o neo n his crew probly b like them playin a videogame gone wrong

Translation

Um, Itachifire, it's triggerhappy, as in like guns shooting crazily. Hmmm, that would actually be cool, I have a new idea, and I will write a fanfic for it, after my short little NaruSuna fan fiction. It's going to be a Naruto Matrix Crossover, without the Zion shit, and without Neo and his crew. It would probably be like them playing a video game gone wrong.

Problems: One, Guns+Ninjas=Bad
Two, Naruto Matrix Crossover has already been done as an AMV
Three, The Matrix was licensed to Shiny (A now sold-off asset of Atari), and they were video games gone wrong!

No offense, just helping Itachi.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 1, 2006)

no problem i'm bad at spelling since i broke my hand....thanks sapwood! REPS FOR U!!!!


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh man, is it painful? Man, if I had to break any non-essential bone in my body, the last choice would be my hands, without em, I would go nuts, no games, no comp! No writing.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sapwood2 said:


> Oh man, is it painful? Man, if I had to break any non-essential bone in my body, the last choice would be my hands, without em, I would go nuts, no games, no comp! No writing.



Where the hell'd that come from ?

Well Brant, I hope that your still on track to reaching the drive you've lost. Please don't give up .


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 2, 2006)

awesome update once again, and i'm not worried about Naruto and Hinata fighting, it will only make it that much cuter when they get back together!


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 3, 2006)

that's a thought, they have problems then they get back better than before!


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 3, 2006)

From the foreshadowing, Hinata is likely to loose her mind...

Naruto is going to prolly come close to dying, and Hinata will save him somehow.

I still can't believe Naruto is frozen in the hot spring...  Why is Hinata being so cold hearted towards him.  I understand what he said was kinda true, and off at the same time, but he should realize that he isn't the same kind of person he was when he started as a genin.  Hinata is going through a metamorphosis, just like he did.  Naruto needs someone/something to knock some sense into him.  


Anyways, i'm eager to hear how this goes...  Brant, will you please post the update so i can stop wondering?


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 3, 2006)

I can't wait to see if you're right!


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 3, 2006)

me too she probably became "cold hearted" after her training!


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, to make this short and sweet, Brant has enough talent to be in Kishimoto's team.  He has produced this story from scratch.  It's turned into 37 pages of praise and constructive criticism.  I suggest he applies to Kishi's team, even if he needs a translator.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 3, 2006)

He can be in charge of Relations with English Speaking Countries, lol!


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, didn't think of that one.  Well either way, GET YOUR ASS BACK ON TRACK MAN!!!  At least let us know you are still alive!  I just want to hear a hi i'm alive or something...


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lol, or is he alive, he could of been zombified, or fell off his office chair and died. 

RAISE AWARENESS ABOUT OFFICE CHAIR FALLINGS, CHAIRS CLAIM LIVES!


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 3, 2006)

LOL...   Well... we can only hope now that he will come back and tell us how much he wants/doesn't want to finish this fanfic.


----------



## Chojuto (Dec 4, 2006)

itachifire said:


> YEA update ...but no naruto and hinata *sniffle* and Brant dun quit on us, dun do a Damwren on us...plz don't....and what is this FC you guys speak of??? Is there a link to it cause i would want to join



Wait is there a Brant Kosagu FC already? Cause if there is I have to join but I probably missed the link...


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 4, 2006)

do you think maybe that guy who trained hinata was actually brain washing her? just a thought


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 4, 2006)

no.  he didn't brain wash her, but more opened her mind up.  She is now a completely different person.  Hinata is practically going through a metamorphosis that will change her completely.  Nobody will see the shy kind hearted person that she used to be, but more of a well developed woman that has the aggression to take on any foe.  I think Brant has developed her in a most profound way.   I just hope this story keeps alive.

Brant, where are you?  i'm going to cry if you don't update...


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 4, 2006)

okay i see what you mean seijiro.... and it sounds like ure totally right it, i get it now, thx


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 5, 2006)

nice chapter, hinata is going evil mwhahahaha, well i hope not shes too cute for evil, i think she is just upset, good going naruto you twat, any way good chapter look forward to the next one hope you find insperardo sounds like you were lossing it in your last post.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 5, 2006)

just a question guys, do u want closure to this fic, or another cliffhanger when Brant finsihes the fic?


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 5, 2006)

itachifire said:


> just a question guys, do u want closure to this fic, or another cliffhanger when Brant finsihes the fic?



What, you mean when he ends the story? I want closure dude. I hate when a story officially ends and it just leaves you there guessing.

You ever see the end of Buffy? That's a prime example of what not to do .


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 5, 2006)

If you want a bad cliff check out Two Halves, or worse Foxhound (that affected by sanity, seeing someone stop updating such an excellent story!)


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 6, 2006)

I would settle with brant responding with a bunch of !s, so we know he is alive.  ie:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   LOL


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 6, 2006)

i was just reading the first page of this thread for kicks, and thought about how the story evolved and how far everythings come, and more simply, just how AWESOME this fan fic is as a whole, so i just wanted to say thanks Brant!


----------



## LenKun (Dec 6, 2006)

SEEEEEE, thats what i said


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 7, 2006)

Tsukasa009 said:


> i was just reading the first page of this thread for kicks, and thought about how the story evolved and how far everythings come, and more simply, just how AWESOME this fan fic is as a whole, so i just wanted to say thanks Brant!



I know right, I never expected this story to get so fuckin *DEEP*. Plus, I think this is the first NaruHina FF I've read where Naruto and Hinata have a fight. 

I seriously hope Brant finds his drive again, cuz I really wanna see this thing unfold to its fullest .


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, My life and world has ended if this is the last post on this thread.


----------



## LenKun (Dec 10, 2006)

Way to exaggerate, I mean I will be here to bring more and more, random comments until brant is like, LENKUN YOU GENIUS THATS IT!!!!!!!! and he makes an OC named Shin Len, xD


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 10, 2006)

ROFL  I can't wait for the update, but until it comes, i'm going to sit with a gun pointed at my head.


----------



## lecya (Dec 16, 2006)

*Walks in and looks around* Anyone home?

I hope you don't lose your inspiration for such a well put together story. You just need a good long break from it, then read it over and see if anything comes to you. That's what I do with mine. It usually works... Good luck.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 16, 2006)

wow nice last chapter hinata gone evil!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 16, 2006)

lecya said:


> *Walks in and looks around* Anyone home?



Well, let's face it. Without any new updates, there isn't much to talk about here. Hopefully Brant's off either re-discovering his passion for the story, or in the process of writing a new chapter.


----------



## LenKun (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe he has found himself his own Hina-chan, and getting great research material


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 17, 2006)

brat-kun is probably in training with jairaya since jairaya is already a acomplished writer, and some of the chapters in this fan fic arenm't far off what jairaya writes lol


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 18, 2006)

brant u must rekindle ur passion, u can't do a damren


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 19, 2006)

itachifire said:


> brant u must rekindle ur passion, u can't do a damren



The hell's a damren?


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 19, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> brat-kun is probably in training with jairaya since jairaya is already a acomplished writer, and some of the chapters in this fan fic arenm't far off what jairaya writes lol



You have Icha Icha Paradise!??!  I want a copy!!!   

Brant, you are killing me here.  Can we please get some closure on what happens.  I would like to see if this goes the way I was thinking or not.  Also, can we please get a WARM bath scene with Naruto/Hinata?  I also would like to see what happened to shika/neji/gaara/everyone else.  It's not nice to leave people hanging like kabuto did sai.   

Also, to everyone else, words of encouragement are requested by me for Brant.  This guy has far surpassed most people in the creative writing aspect.  I only know a few people on par with him.  Ie:  Steven Spielberg, Kishimoto Mashiro, and whoever the writer for death note was.  This is so creative and I wish to see how it ends, or if it ends for that matter.  

Well enough said.  I"m gonna go back to reading my book now.  See you guys later!


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 19, 2006)

seijiro03 said:


> Brant, you are killing me here.  Can we please get some closure on what happens.  I would like to see if this goes the way I was thinking or not.



Woah dude, what're you asking here. Getting closure means the end of the story, and we want Brant to keep going.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 20, 2006)

damwren is a writer of two halves a really long and awesome FF of naruHina, but now she is a writer, she abandoned the fic in the middle of the seuqel to two halves, twice shy


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 20, 2006)

itachifire said:


> damwren is a writer of two halves a really long and awesome FF of naruHina, but now she is a writer, she abandoned the fic in the middle of the seuqel to two halves, twice shy



Well my friend, if it happens, it happens. I seriously hope it doesn't, but it won't be the end of the world if it does. I love this FF more than any FF in the world. But it's also somethin that's holding me over until they actually get to the whole NaruHina thing in the main story.

Again I say, I hope Brant doesn't unsuccessfully end it. I f he does, though shit, it's his decision, and we'll just have to take the fuckin ton and a half punch and move on .


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 20, 2006)

if brant really has lost his passion for this FF, then i just hope he writes at least one more chapter for closure as seijiro said, because having that would be better then it stopping right now, but don't get me wrong, i really hope brant finds his passion again and can continue writing this FF


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Dec 20, 2006)

shit i hate being grounded! ausome updates Brant-kun! i didnt abandon you as a fan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Dec 20, 2006)

kool very kool i love it i think its wonderful!


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 20, 2006)

Exams were this week, so I don't think he would be able to write. Most fanfic is halted during exams, I have got no updates in e-mail from the bots at ff.com.


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 22, 2006)

no exams for me  but that might explain why brat hasn't posted. i was getting all worried i thought he had died...............then we really wouldn't know what was gong to happen.


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Now i want an update on brant, not even the fanfic...  I'm worried about him...


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 23, 2006)

....i guess exams are finished now, he should be on break...common brant come back to us


----------



## Micah (Dec 24, 2006)

One of my favorite NaruHina fanfics! Please dont let it die.


----------



## yungsung (Dec 25, 2006)

omg plz update this fic kicks A!


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas Brant, hope you had a good one. Hey, I know what your present can be to us, don't give up on your awesome story .


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 25, 2006)

Good fanfic.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 25, 2006)

Darkhope said:


> Good fanfic.



Shit, if the owner of the NaruHina Fanclub approves, you know this is a good fanfic.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone! I got some great stuff!


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 27, 2006)

Merry Christmas! how about an update as a present?


----------



## Micah (Dec 27, 2006)

I wonder if he even checks this forum anymore  

If you dont want to continue writing let us know!


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 29, 2006)

Anyone got any suggestions for other GOOD NaruHina FF until Brant decides to tell us weather he's pullin the plug or keep goin on?


----------



## Micah (Dec 30, 2006)

I have read very few fanfics (all NaruHina) so I dont have a large repertiore of NaruHina FF but the ones I have read that I thought were really good were Team 8 and Konoha Civil War. Check the NaruHina FC Im certain theres a link there to a lot of NaruHina fics.

Edit: found the link

rant


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 30, 2006)

i'm thinking of twice shy, its pretty good, sigh brant the good time have passed


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Years everyone. Hey, I got a perfect resolution for ya Brant....

*DON'T GIVE UP ON THIS AWESOME STORY!!!! *


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Jan 2, 2007)

I AM ABSOUTELY ADDICTED TO THIS STORY!!!!I stayed up for hours just reading it!!!!I hope u post more soon!!!


----------



## hinataisawesome (Jan 7, 2007)

nice naruto and hinata pic


----------



## DarkFire (Jan 7, 2007)

never give up guyz brant will come back i hope


----------



## abichan (Jan 7, 2007)

C'mon everyone- BRANT!BRANT!BRANT!BRANT!


----------



## DarkFire (Jan 11, 2007)

hurry fans still loyal!!!!


----------



## Stickman_sam (Jan 11, 2007)

NOOO BRANT PLEASE CONTINUE THE STORY!

And please make Gaara escape and don't die please???????

and your story is AMAZING!

PLEASE CONTINUE! AND MAKE GAARA ESCAPE PELASE!

PLEASE CONITNUE DON'T LEAVE!


----------



## Micah (Jan 11, 2007)

Man we were left with such a cliff hanger >.< I hope he decides to finish.


----------



## LenKun (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok guys, I know that this isnt really what most want to hear about but I AM POSTING THE THIRD CHAPTER NOW, I have been away from the forums really, but I am going to make it up my Brant-kun!!!!! YOSH!!


----------



## seijiro03 (Jan 22, 2007)

Until Brant comes back, I have abandoned all hope of this story being finished.  I may get bored and write an ending to it myself, but I doubt it.  I'm balancing a job, world of warcraft and about 3 hours a night for sleep.   see you guys later i have pt formation in 10 minutes


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 23, 2007)

seijiro03 said:


> Until Brant comes back, I have abandoned all hope of this story being finished.  I may get bored and write an ending to it myself, but I doubt it.  I'm balancing a job, world of warcraft and about 3 hours a night for sleep.   see you guys later i have pt formation in 10 minutes



*MAY I HAVE THE ATTENTION OF ALL THE READERS OF THIS AWESOME FF!!!!*

Thank you. Okay everyone, I think the smartest thing we can do right now is to listen to Seijiro. It's been almost 2 months since the last update, and Brant himself said that he was loosing interest in this story. So, what I propose we all do is stop torturing ourselves and abandon all hope that he's ever coming back. That way, if he does come back, it'll be all that more exciting.

Well that's all, Everyone feel free to do what they want with this fic. But as for me, until he comes back, later everyone .


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jan 23, 2007)

is brant dead? maybe we should research this a bit....


----------



## seijiro03 (Jan 23, 2007)

Tsukasa009 said:


> is brant dead? maybe we should research this a bit....



O.O

That was a bit sudden if i say so myself.  Brant isn't dead... (I hope not...)  We should all wait for him to come back, but until he does, i'm going to go sit in a corner and cry my eyeballs out thinking he is dead now...  Thanks a lot Tsukasa009


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 23, 2007)

very nice fan fic I like it


----------



## seijiro03 (Jan 23, 2007)

basye said:


> very nice fan fic I like it



This is a very good fanfic, but I'm sorry to say, the author has managed to disappear.  I would love to see this story unfold more, hell i wouldn't care if he moved it to another site, posted a link and kept us from praising him in the forums.  I just want to see this story continue, and end.  By the way, welcome to the Brant Kogasu Endless Thread of praise, even though he left, we will still be here cheering him on.


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 26, 2007)

yes i have give up hope. i do not think that brant will be coming back. i believe he got in to deep to the story and didn't know now to get him self out. he is lost in the fan fic not knowing were it is going.


----------



## Chojuto (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn it Brant come back and finish the story!


----------



## Rome Samuel (Jan 30, 2007)

MASTER BRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE R U????????????????
HE IS THE BEST FANFICTION WRITER EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 31, 2007)

he's gone and not come back to this place. bye bye brant


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 1, 2007)

Good fanfic, but I understand that you might have gotten tired. There are a LOT of threads to work on here.

Leaving a cliffhanger like that is torture though.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 4, 2007)

i have finally read all your chapters lol took me a very long time..
i need to see how this stry ends lol please come back i really neeed to finish reading this


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 4, 2007)

ugh...it took me about two months to read this thing.  Love it!  Seriously man, you need to finish it.  I'll be here when you do though.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## lecya (Feb 5, 2007)

Aww.. I haven't checked for an update in about 2 months and he's STILL not back? I feel like crying!


----------



## Chojuto (Feb 6, 2007)

Maybe he forgot his password... He better not have!!!! If he did something stupid like that, I'd be mad!!!! But then he could just start a new profile and then continue it from that profile. arghh where is he?!!!


----------



## yuugaoambu (Feb 10, 2007)

...and after almost a month I've finally read the 41 pages of this thread...  I really enjoyed it a lot... It was worth every minute.

I love the way every new character has been introduced, and all the research work Brant went through to design each of them.

About *Hinata being mad at Naruto: it was so GREAT...* I've never pictured Hinata as such a real woman as she is now (It was really rude from Naruto to ask her to be the old Hinata, she grew up and matured to get the strenght she needed to help/save him, and when she finally was able to improve herself, he complains about it?!).  I love Naru-Hina and expect them to be together at the end... but all real couples argue/desagree sometimes, and if she went back on her improvements just to please him: then I wouldn't say she's in love... I would say she's just stupid (and that's not the idea I have of her, I just can't imagine her being anything less than smart).

I work long shifts too and don't have much free time.  Because of this I can fairly understand that uploads are not as frecuent as we would want them to be, but reading is one of my favorite pleasures when I find a story that can actually keep my interest, and Brant's FF does.  Even if it goes turtle slow I'm definitely going to keep reading it. Thanks to this thread I've been able to overcome my rush to get the new manga raw every week, since I've been so busy with this FF that I forget about Kishi's Naruto almost 4 days/week.  Now I think it's going to work the other way, since the filler's season is over and Brant's posting are taking so long, I guess I'm going to watch the 2nd part of Naruto to help me overcome my rush to read Brant updates.

I'm not a writer, but I've spent most of my life reading, and Brant's writing style constantly reminds me of two (very different from each other) authors: Orson Scott Card, and Gabriel García Márquez.

I don't know if you have heard of them Brant, but if you can read some of their work (I strongly suggest OSC's "_Ender's Game_", and its sequels, and GGM's "_One Hundred Years of Solitude_") I believe it would help you a lot to develop your style, since they are both very experienced, talented, and awarded writers, and I believe you have:
1) OSC's magic touch to let us witness  through little details as the characters mature and develop their personalities (which can sometimes be a little hard to follow if posts are too separated [*thaks Len-kun for posting Brant's thread in a more friendly format at FF.net*]); and
2) GGM's hability to make the reader want to know what's next even when there are no hints at all...

Brant you're awsome,and reading your FF has made me remember how much I enjoy reading just for fun and not only for obligation... Even if it means my eyes hurting from being in front of a computer 20h/day during the last 2 or 3 weeks.

I know this is a very long post already, but since I know you appreciate constructive criticism I have one last suggestion for you Brant: if you feel that you are stuck with the training part and you can't move forward because that is bothering you... then write it down. You don't have to post it now (we are loyal readers and we'll wait all the time you need us to), but you can save your main ideas so you don't keep being concerned that you might forget them, and that will help you focus in what you want to show next: sometimes it's a little upsetting when you have too many storylines at a time, because you feel compelled to develop them all, but you don't have to; paying attention to details in one at a time is enough.  Just save what's important and leave the rest to your imagination, sooner or later you will find the way to make the different stories merge into one and the time in between won't be wasted because you were writing them little by little. The same way Kishi took the idea for Naruto from a previous sketch he had written some time ago... maybe one day you'll write a best seller based on ideas you'll take from "_Um... my Naru Hina fan fiction_".


----------



## LenKun (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish brant would atleast come on and say Hi xD


----------



## seijiro03 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm sorry to say this to everyone, again..., but Brant is officially gone.  He will not be coming back.  I strongly suggest everyon just puts this thread on their favorites list and wait for him to post a reply.  It's what i have done.  Whenever he makes a single move on the forums i will know about it and i will be able to send him a message.  Please do not flood his message box either.  I'm sure brant has more things to think about than his message box getting filled up.  Just give him his space and never fear, Brant will more than likely finish this story whenever he wants to.  Until then, I expect everyone to lay off of this thread.  Thank you,    Justin.


----------



## 123godzillanarutofan (Feb 10, 2007)

Man i really wanted to see the end.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Feb 10, 2007)

OSC may be a good writer, but his spelling is atrocious for a professional!


----------



## pentium415 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok so I just when through the whole like 41 pages in one day because I could not get enough of this thread

Brant there are no words to describe how good it was

I hope you come back because I need to know what happens next

I be waiting for your next post


----------



## 123godzillanarutofan (Feb 10, 2007)

It was aewsome!


----------



## 123godzillanarutofan (Feb 10, 2007)

If anyones on how do you make your signature picture big?


----------



## 123godzillanarutofan (Feb 10, 2007)

anyone On?


----------



## seijiro03 (Feb 11, 2007)

use a spoiler tag and put 3 posts in one... it will save me the trouble of getting an admin...


----------



## 123godzillanarutofan (Feb 11, 2007)

This was probably one of the best stories.


----------



## 123godzillanarutofan (Feb 11, 2007)

Seijiro03 are u talking to me are someone else


----------



## BrojoJojo (Feb 12, 2007)

O_O...im going to cry...really i am...


----------



## Sapwood2 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, ya think? ...


----------



## Chojuto (Feb 12, 2007)

Welll since this thread is dead until Brant comes back, I'll spend some time re-reading the story. Could someone please kindly link me to this story on FF.net so I can bookmark the page?


----------



## seijiro03 (Feb 12, 2007)

ttp://www.fanfiction.net/s/3247498/1/

I think that is it, but if it isn't i'm sorry.  There is only 6 chapters and i think LenKun is the one posting it.  I would do it, but i'm way too busy most of the time.

NEwayz   peace.


----------



## hwdbz (Feb 13, 2007)

awwwwwww this sucks

this is the first fanfic i ever read and so far its the best i ever read. the coolest fanfic ever gets discontinued???      

all we can do is pray for him to come back


----------



## pentium415 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just checking in
Hope you come back Brant


----------



## Corey45 (Feb 18, 2007)

and 3 hours later i finish, Best fanfic i have ever read. You are probaly the most talented writer i have read from so far in this field.  

Naruto and Hinata in a fight saddens me, but it happens to the best of us.  I was really hoping for a conclusion but i guess naruto is getting his no no's frozen right now and Hinata is probaly still mad.  I really hope you continue


----------



## Rome Samuel (Feb 18, 2007)

HI EVERYBODY! WILL BRANT-SAN EVER COME BACK BECAUSE I AM WILLING TO MAKE IT IN TO A MANGA BUT I'M STILL TEACHING MYSELF HOW TO DRAW IN COMIC STYLE. I HOPE HE FINISH THIS STORY BECAUSE I HATE SEEING NARUTO & HINATA LIKE THIS.

P.S. THIS WILL BE MY FIRST FANWORK I EVER SHOW ON THE WEB. 
BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corey45 (Feb 18, 2007)

Im suprised he kept this fanfiction going for a whole year, that takes alot of time to do.  It was a great fanfic, maybe he will keep going in about a month or so once he gets some ideas.  Brant if you could would you please message me and just tell me how you were going to end it.  you dont have to make a huge story just tell me please.. I've came up with so many conclusions but you are the creator of this story so if you ever have the time please give me a pm


----------



## Dralavant (Feb 19, 2007)

the whole story was very nice.


----------



## pentium415 (Mar 3, 2007)

come baaaaaaaaaack??????????/


----------



## Uzimakikyuubi666 (Mar 5, 2007)

hmm, I don't think he's a big enough ass-hole to just leave and not tell us, so who knows mabye he got laid of or something... anyway, I hope you come back, if not at least inform us so that we stop checking...


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 5, 2007)

lol everyone im quite sure this fic has ended.  I wish brant was still here but maybe he just forgot about the forums or just got tired of checking them.  I really hope he comes back but i dont think he will. 

Brant if your out there please just write one more to finish the story


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 5, 2007)

Corey45 said:


> lol everyone im quite sure this fic has ended.  I wish brant was still here but maybe he just forgot about the forums or just got tired of checking them.



Or He could be dead. Anyone ever considered that? People die all the time this world.


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 5, 2007)

well thats a sadistic way to think about it. but i dont think hes dead he probaly just got tired of the fic


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 5, 2007)

hopefully, this guy will come back...I wanna know what happens next.  Until then, I suppose I'll just go somewhere else.


----------



## Uzimakikyuubi666 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ah c'mon man, I'm the only one allowed to think depressing shit like that. dead, nah he ain't dead probably just got kidnapped or something cause that like happens all the time.


----------



## Micah (Mar 7, 2007)

I get excited every time this thread gets bumped. Sadly, I am always disappointed. I would rather not contemplate things like his demise or things of that nature, it's useless.


----------



## Silent_D (Mar 7, 2007)

Dam, the fic is really great but stopping it there is torture  , i really hope brant comes and finishes this fanfic.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Mar 9, 2007)

T_T omg.....ima cry. how could he end it here? Brant, not only are you depressing us, but your showing us that you can't finish what you start.
Prove us wrong dammit. we dont idolize you are anything, we dont see this as a drug, but we read this ff because when we get home from school or work or college (sp?) its what we were looking forward to.
im a goddamn anime lover for life. we backed you up when you were sick, and we patiently wait for you now.

  SO FUCKING COME BACK! dont drop this story, you'll crush inspiration for others in a way, and you'll bore the hell out of us because of the crappy thing we call our everyday lives, we need something good once in awhile.


  so come on Brant, GET YOUR ASS BACK HERE MANN!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
anyone ever thought he might be writing a huge fanale?(sp)


----------



## Iron_Fang (Mar 12, 2007)

*bah*

good fanfic need more...


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 12, 2007)

everyone does......*tears form, slams hand on desk* everyone does...


----------



## Iron_Fang (Mar 12, 2007)

*Well since nothing is happening!*

Ok i really wanna see the end of this its great but has its flaws but what  doesnt SO BRANT PLZ WRITE MORE


on another note i will direct u all to another great naruhina fan fic of 35 chapters Link removed theres the link

and heres a great action story 
this story iss about naruto and the plot line thta develops around him romance is not the center of this but it is certainly included i love both the stories that are found behind those links

BRANT FINISH PLZZZZ


----------



## pentium415 (Mar 16, 2007)

still not back?


----------



## 123godzillanarutofan (Mar 16, 2007)

COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stromin_normo (Mar 16, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## gaaras_lover (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, this sux...


----------



## hunter268 (Mar 18, 2007)

man i wish brant wud come back............


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, I've been on NF for a few years, I've been recently reading and writing fanfics.  This one's top rank in more than a few people's minds.

I don't think it's been fair to Brant though.  He's spent a fairly large chunk of his life devoted to this fanfic.

*I say that we give something back*.

_I say that we revive this fanfic.  I'm issuing a call to the best naru/hina fanfic writers._

Lets finish this master piece the way it should be finished: masterfully.

I can't do this alone, so I'm asking all of you great writers out there for your ideas and your writing talent.  Let's continue this story and give it the ending it deserves.  We're going to need some people to do some research on his characters also, since they're based on folklore and legend.  If you're interested send me a Private message.

Lets do it for Brant.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 19, 2007)

No messages since I last posted, so I took the initiative.  May not be up to par with Brant, but I do this in memory of him.



> Darkness. Complete darkness.  Even shadows were non-existent in this damp place.  Where had Naruto found himself?  The scent and texture of the air were all too familiar, goose-bumps formed on his skin, and the hair on the back of his neck stood on end.  “Splash, splash, splash,” the sounds resonated with each step he took.  Naruto stretched his arm out in an attempt to steady himself against a wall as he walked; his groping hand only grasped air and darkness as he stumbled forth.  Minutes passed in the darkness as he walked until his feet planted themselves in a spot he had stood many times before.  A cold white light shown to his right, the image of his beloved coldly kissing him in the bath, then turning her back on everything they had displayed itself, then faded into the nothingness.
> A dark red glow emanated from beneath his feat, giving form to the structure he had found himself in.  “It’s as I thought.  Only something as cruel as you would drag me here, merely to wave the scene of my loss in my face.”  Naruto’s voice wavered as he spoke.  “Arrogant.  You are as arrogant as all the other humans.  The demon of legends appears when man becomes too arrogant for his own good, and reduces them to the humility they should display in the first place.  The one you call the Yondaime, he was right to seal me within you.  Tell me, do you believe in fate, Naruto?”
> “I believe in myself.  I believe in my friends.  I will not allow people to do as they please while hiding behind such words as fate.”  Naruto’s eyes, sharpened, his hands balled up into fists.  “That fire within you, it is good you still carry it with you.  These men who think they are gods, I will feast upon it and rip it to shreds.  You and I will show them that fate is a word they are not fit to utter.  Come with me if you wish for the strength to defy fate, as the Yondaime hoped you would.”
> With that, the nine-tailed demon fox withdrew far into the chamber he was sealed within.  Naruto held out his hand.  A cracked case of medicinal ointment appeared.  He stared at it longingly.  Gripping the imagined bottle in his fist, he stretched it out toward the area the vision had been.  “It’s a promise, dattebayo.  I won’t lose.”  He strode up to the gate, whispering, “Wait for me.”
> Naruto passed through the gate as if nothing were there, then darkness fell upon, the room.  Once the last traces of light faded, the seal to the gate burned away and fell to the floor.  In it’s place, another parchment appeared.  New kanji burned across the parchment, and continued to burn unendingly.  The word etched was simply, “Fire.”


----------



## Evi (Mar 19, 2007)

cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,cliff hangar, cliff hangar, cliff hangar,


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 20, 2007)

*reads story posted up by MrBradMan*  BRANT!!!! COME BACK!  WE NEED YOU!


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Ack! *gloom* *failure*

-Bah! I'm gonna finish this thing anyway. Well, after I'm done with my little one =P


----------



## pentium415 (Mar 30, 2007)

I would rather have BRANT finish his own story but since that wont happen I am happy that someone else has decided to finish it for him

I don’t under stand what happening in what you wrote so could you clarify it. Maybe in the next chapter


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 2, 2007)

is this FF dead  now? WHY!?!?!?!?!? i came back after a few months....and IT DEAD!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BrojoJojo (Apr 2, 2007)

...So...can someone post a link to twice shy, i just read two halves can find twice shy...


----------



## TheRaikage (Apr 2, 2007)

Griff Hyral said:


> ...So...can someone post a link to twice shy, i just read two halves can find twice shy...



Ok here is the link, to twice shy
Feathers!


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't you hate it when they get to a climax of a story then decide to quit on it.   lol well i guess some things just cant be helped.  Two-Halves twice shy is a good fic, griff you would like it


----------



## TheRaikage (Apr 2, 2007)

Corey45 said:


> Don't you hate it when they get to a climax of a story then decide to quit on it.   lol well i guess some things just cant be helped.  Two-Halves twice shy is a good fic, griff you would like it



yea the worst part is when they quit one and then they start another instead of finishing the first one.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG people, give it up. Brant's either dead, or he just lost all passion for the story and decided not to come back. Either way, this FF's dead.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 3, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> OMG people, give it up. Brant's either dead, or he just lost all passion for the story and decided not to come back. Either way, this FF's dead.



It Can't Be True!! (Vader) Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 4, 2007)

TRIGGER WE CANT LOSE FAITH!!!!! WE MUST KEEP THIS ALIVE FOR FUTURE GENERATIONS TO READ!  Who thinks this was probaly one of the best if not The best fic seen in the forums.  He has so many fans right now.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 4, 2007)

now, now, we musn't get like this.  I vote we hack into his comp, find out where he lives, form an agry mob, and burn down his house!

WHO'S WITH ME?!


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Apr 4, 2007)

Asylum said:


> now, now, we musn't get like this.  I vote we hack into his comp, find out where he lives, form an agry mob, and burn down his house!
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME?!



nice =/ 

best fanfic EVER!!! i love Brant's work on this....hope he comes back  to finish at least...

naruto the lucky bastard! gets hinata to himself...wish i could find a girl like that...(why must i have a sucky life!!! lol)


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 4, 2007)

Asylum said:


> now, now, we musn't get like this.  I vote we hack into his comp, find out where he lives, form an agry mob, and burn down his house!
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME?!



IM WITH YOU ASYLUM!!!!!!!!!! 

FREEDOM!


----------



## yuugaoambu (Apr 4, 2007)

If you burn his house he'll loose any notes he's got on the FF, and then we'll never find out how it ends...  Be patient!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 5, 2007)

Corey45 said:


> IM WITH YOU ASYLUM!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FREEDOM!



Allright!  We got one person!



> Leader: Asylum (me)
> Co-leader: ?
> Members: Corey 45





> Originally posted by *yuugaoambu*
> If you burn his house he'll loose any notes he's got on the FF, and then we'll never find out how it ends... Be patient!



oh...never thought about that.

Oh well.  Back to business.

Again, WHO'S WITH ME?!


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 8, 2007)

ok guyz we need a mod to come here and shut down this thread because Brant's dead...unfortunatly and we should stop spamming this thread so PLEASE A MOD PLZ CLOSE DOWN THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 8, 2007)

well techincally you never know. He could jump on the forums one day and say hey i remember that fic i wrote. I shall finish it. Thats why we keep it alive in hope of one day that fateful even will come to pass.


----------



## Neco (Apr 8, 2007)

We should hack his computor, find out where he lives, kidnap his family, and old them ransom till the end.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 8, 2007)

TaeKwonDo825 said:


> We should hack his computor, find out where he lives, kidnap his family, and old them ransom till the end.



nah, I like my idea better.  We should just burn down his house...or nuke it..whatever works for the better.


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 8, 2007)

Dude thats Asylums idea just join the group

darn you asylum you were a minute before me well anyways is it too late to join the holocaust group if you would please tell me a little about it


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (May 2, 2007)

*gaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr*

how long have we been waiting   
im in asylem


----------



## DarkFire (May 2, 2007)

guyz...fic is dead... when he's come back, he'll post here otherwise dun spoil this thread and holocaust is in a different thread so post there


----------



## seijiro03 (May 9, 2007)

ok, this is the last time i'm going to say it... stop posting in here.  put this on subscription, and when brant comes back he will post, but when he does, everyone will know it.


----------



## LenKun (May 28, 2007)

I love brant, like a brother, a very AWESOME AT WRITING NARUHINA FANFICS, IN WHICH HE GETS FANS WHO DONT STOP POSTING, AND FANS WHO HATE THE PEOPLE WHO DONT STOP POSTING SO THEY POST TO STOP THE POSTING> RAWR


----------



## Kaminokaze Rome (Jun 25, 2007)

LenKun said:


> I love brant, like a brother, a very AWESOME AT WRITING NARUHINA FANFICS, IN WHICH HE GETS FANS WHO DONT STOP POSTING, AND FANS WHO HATE THE PEOPLE WHO DONT STOP POSTING SO THEY POST TO STOP THE POSTING> RAWR


I wonder if you receive my FF. of this story yet. If you did pls. post here or pm me.


----------



## Animepandafreak (Jul 30, 2007)

I love this fanfiction, I want it to go on. The place where Naruto and hinata agrued is all I copied on my computer. Come back Brant.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jul 30, 2007)

In my personal oppinion, this fanfiction is possibly the greatest story ever written.  It is my oppinion so I could be wrong.  Alas, I do honestly hope that one day, the Legendary Brant will return to finish such a miraculous peice of art.

Until that day comes, all I can do is hope that one day, someone will become as great as he was.  But no matter what, no one can ever continue this story with the same essence he gave us.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 25, 2007)

Brant is more famous than DameWren now...
You know, instead of burning his house down, why dont we just email him?
Think about it, and its better than holding people for ransom, or hacking his computer.
LETS BE CIVILIZED NOW.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 25, 2007)

sorry for double posting, but it says Brant-kun hast been on since this date:
Last Activity: 04-21-2007 07:55 PM


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 25, 2007)

Hm...for the record, we allready knew that.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 31, 2007)

Whoops, ok


----------



## Corey45 (Sep 1, 2007)

I wish someone would finish this...I nominate Saint Jay. if he declines then.......hm.......

We can do a make your own ending game.  That sounds sorta fun i guess, a little contest always brings some excitement


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 1, 2007)

.........*Sighs*

For god's sake people. This fan-fic is pretty much fuckin dead as...dead. Let it go, move on with your life.


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (Sep 11, 2007)

NO WAY!!!!
I'LL NEVER GIVE UP ON THIS FANFIC,
AND I *NEVER* GO BACK ON MY WORD! 
THAT IS MY *NINDO, MY NINJA WAY!*


----------



## BlastYoBoots (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh my @#$*^ing #*#&@$.

I hang out in the theories section, and decided, 'hey, maybe I'll check out the fanfic section'.  I read two, kinda silly, kinda dumb, and then I took a couple of hours to read this, this _entity_.

I'm not even a hinaxnaru, especially with the manga leaning things toward naruxsaku recently.  However, this storytelling puts the freaking manga to shame.  _*Thanks alot Brant for making me hate Naruto!!!*_  Your story is written so much better.

I hope Brant comes back and continues this, I'd say publish this thing if there was ever a "fanfiction" section of the bookstore.  Brant, you are a creative genius.


----------



## The White Fang of Konoha (Oct 15, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 15, 2007)

Your writing style is _excellent_, keep it up!


----------



## njz ace (Oct 28, 2007)

freggin A, if i had known this story was gonna be left like this then i wouldnt have freggin started, AHHHH

HEY GUYS LISTEN READ THIS FIC, ITS A HELL OF A LOT BETTER THAN BRANTS.. AND FORTUNATELY FOR US.. ITS ABOUT 100 TIMES LONGER AND STILL GOIN STRONG WITH UPDATES EVERY 15 DAYS (every 15 days because the updates are about 20 times longer than brants) ALSO THE AUTHOR: NYCE456 IS MADDD CHILL AND IS GONNA SEE THIS ONE THROUGH TILL THE END.

THE GOLDEN FOX BY NYCE456


----------



## Radiance (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi there, I just wanna say that I really love this fanfic of NaruHina. This was really the  my first and favorite fanfic I ever read. I wanna thank Brant for his work because it sorta inspire me to write fanfic.

But here is why I'm really here. I'm going to finish Brant's work and end the series and also make it into a manga for all of you readers of Brant's work. I just hope wont get mad at me.

Ok, now for the next chapter of NaruHina but before we continue please remember this:

*Spoiler*: _FOR THE GUYS_ 



Hinata is still naked throughout the whole scene




*Spoiler*: _FOR THE GALS_ 



 Naruto is naked throughout the whole scene and please remember that is not 13 year old Naruto but 15 year old Naruto.






> Chapter37: A Lesson in Love
> By: Rome Janairo
> As Naruto stay there in pool of ice, it didn?t feel as worst as the pain that he feel in his heart. He reflected on that very moment like it was tape recording repeating inside his head. ?Damn! I just can?t believe what just came out of my big mouth. I?m such idiot.? Naruto angrily said as he tries to dig himself out of the icy pool. Digging with all his might, he finally got himself out of the pool and made a dash towards to find his beloved Hinata. Naruto run out of the bathhouse just to found something dreadfully disturbing. ?What the hell, the hallway is completely covered in? Ah!?
> 
> ...


----------



## BlastYoBoots (Nov 19, 2007)

You forgot to resolve, I don't know, the _entire_ rest of the story Brant set up.  There were characters mentioned other than those two, you know.


----------



## ichigaara (Nov 19, 2007)

it was rather short, but cute


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Nov 19, 2007)

O:

...



You there.

Radiance.







Come Here...












A little closer...


----------



## Radiance (Nov 23, 2007)

@Boost
Sorry I know its Brant's work and Hinata loves Naruto even in good time and bad time. That a true love of a couple.

@Ichi
That my specialty.

@Saint
 I just wanna resolve Naruhina. Dont knock me off the cliff!


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 28, 2007)

at least someones trying to continue the story a bit, thx radiance


----------



## Lord Bishop (Nov 28, 2007)

Radiance, good try. It wasn't as good, to tell you the truth, as the original, but it was still pretty good, and it's the effort and thought that counts, so +Rep for you.


----------



## thadarova (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok... I'm a rookie, I just had 2 join n yell: BRANT COME BACK!!! WE LOVE U!!! DON´T LEAVE US LIKE THIS!!! 
I began readin this FF yesterday n couldn´t help but read it twice, I need more, MORE, MORE!!!! U can't just leave my poor lil Naruto like that... I'm going nuts, can´t wait 4 more I'm gonna jump off the window right now if u don't come back!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 5, 2007)

thadarova said:


> Ok... I'm a rookie, I just had 2 join n yell: BRANT COME BACK!!! WE LOVE U!!! DON?T LEAVE US LIKE THIS!!!
> I began readin this FF yesterday n couldn?t help but read it twice, I need more, MORE, MORE!!!! U can't just leave my poor lil Naruto like that... I'm going nuts, can?t wait 4 more *I'm gonna jump off the window right now if u don't come back!!!*



Well you might as well, cuz he said himself that he lost interest in the story a long time ago. Don't waste your time frettin over this, and move on.


----------



## thadarova (Dec 5, 2007)

when did he say that? I'm gonna kill him, come on, tell me where he lives!


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 5, 2007)

thadarova said:


> when did he say that? I'm gonna kill him, come on, tell me where he lives!



Here you go



Brant Kogasu said:


> okay, before I start. I want to talk about my previous story. A lot of people liked it, and I really appreciated it. But there was so much pressure to update that I realized I wasn't doing what I wanted to do anymore, I was making a story for everyone else. I know that writing is a way to express myself, but when I am doing things merely on the whim of the reader, my writing loses it's purity and becomes a burden. So please, read, review, and most of all, enjoy. I love hearing people's opinions of my writing and veterans opinions of how I could improve it. *But when people start screaming at me to update, the fun stops and I won't continue the story*. Well, sorry about the rant, please enjoy my new story



Case closed, move on


----------



## thadarova (Dec 5, 2007)

k then... any good thread u know I might like?


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 5, 2007)

thadarova said:


> k then... any good thread u know I might like?



Sorry, but I don't really read FF's anymore. Although I would recommend *The Golden Fox*.


----------



## thadarova (Dec 5, 2007)

k, u know I'm new at this, n I still don't master english... how do I find it?


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 5, 2007)

WHAT IS THIS WHAT IS THIS?!?!?!

There ya go.


----------



## thadarova (Dec 5, 2007)

THANK U!! u r my savior...

I know some people don't like others 2 double post... but, how do u start a thread here? sorry 4 asking so much


----------



## Radiance (Dec 8, 2007)

I have bad news about brant from the bath house.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 24, 2007)

It's too bad such a good story had to die like this...


----------



## Nahima (Dec 27, 2007)

I just finished reading the story. From one writter to another I feel the story had great details and understanding of the characters. It has a nice flow althou you do want to have more dialog if possible. 

I really would like do like the length of it all around, not to winded. I do get tired of the same stories and feelings, but this one is new and fresh. I am happy I got a chance to read this.

Now like I said I am a writer as well, if its possible could you please review my story I have the link in my sig. If you can't I understand, but I just wanted to ask. Anyways once again good job


----------

